# Picture and teaser thread for the big reaper 2020



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I take vicarious pleasure in this thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Best thread of them all


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Ohhhh I am so ready for this thread! I remember looking at last years daily to see all the fun things everyone was posting!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

LET THE CRAFTING BEGIN!! 🙌🏻


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

Well, that was easy. But a necessity when working too many hours.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Notice to victim, I was up to no good today on your behalf. Wicked thoughts were dancing through my head! I’m far from finished, but i’s a start!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

OH nooooo!!!! I forgot the deadline was Monday!! I will have to live vicariously through you all. Excited to see what you all come up with for each other.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My embroidery machines has been busy today for you victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One more


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest victim, I worked on something for you yesterday evening.


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

Ahh... the indescribable agony that stems from waiting. The wanting to know more, but never quite knowing until the knowing creeps up upon you and devours you. It is bliss. It is, dare we say, O*&@$_***_#?

It appears on this forum, we dare not say it. Wait dear victim. Wait.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I've started packing up my victims package.. my cat doesn't understand that the box isn't for him lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> I've started packing up my victims package.. my cat doesn't understand that the box isn't for him lol
> View attachment 735167


If it's for me and your cat ends up in the box, I won't mind (my kitties might mind, though, lol)!!! Adorable kitty!!

My cat's never understand that the boxes aren't for them, either. I always have to keep them out of the way, closed up or upside down with stuff on top of them so they don't climb in and claim it, lol!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!!! Gorgeous kitty Nicolita3!! Kitties and boxes... More fun than any expensive toy!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a hint dear victim


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

TEASER ALERT!!! 
I didn't check my mail until late this evening but boy was I surprised when I did!! I got a teaser!! I had listed recipes for treats and cocktails in my likes list and we treated to one of both, I can't wait to try them!! There were also these gorgeous spell book pages. The paper is a wonderful heavy weight and they were burned on the edges for an awesome authentic aged look!

Thank you so much Reaper!! I already feel spoiled!! What a wonderful and generous surprise! A note was included regarding a hint at the identity of my Reaper. I think I see the answer....do you?  Although it could be a red herring! We shall see in time! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!









Fronts:









Backs:









My wonderful recipes so you can share in the spoils of my reap!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got so caught up in planning, stalking and gathering this week I was remiss in checking this thread until I came to post my photos of my teaser! Loving all the teaser picks of projects underway!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> TEASER ALERT!!!
> I didn't check my mail until late this evening but boy was I surprised when I did!! I got a teaser!! I had listed recipes for treats and cocktails in my likes list and we treated to one of both, I can't wait to try them!! There were also these gorgeous spell book pages. The paper is a wonderful heavy weight and they were burned on the edges for an awesome authentic aged look!
> 
> Thank you so much Reaper!! I already feel spoiled!! What a wonderful and generous surprise! A note was included regarding a hint at the identity of my Reaper. I think I see the answer....do you?  Although it could be a red herring! We shall see in time!
> ...



LOVE LOVE those!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear Victim: I have an eye on you!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> TEASER ALERT!!!
> I didn't check my mail until late this evening but boy was I surprised when I did!! I got a teaser!! I had listed recipes for treats and cocktails in my likes list and we treated to one of both, I can't wait to try them!! There were also these gorgeous spell book pages. The paper is a wonderful heavy weight and they were burned on the edges for an awesome authentic aged look!
> 
> Thank you so much Reaper!! I already feel spoiled!! What a wonderful and generous surprise! A note was included regarding a hint at the identity of my Reaper. I think I see the answer....do you?  Although it could be a red herring! We shall see in time!
> ...


Hmmmm....I was so sure last night I had figured out who my reaper was. Now in the light of day I am not so sure....the postmark doesn't line up with what I know (or think I know) about where my suspected reaper lives. Very mysterious. Well played Reaper. Now I am dying to find out who you are!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> View attachment 735285


Ooohhh can't wait to see what this is! Loving the foam work!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Hmmmm....I was so sure last night I had figured out who my reaper was. Now in the light of day I am not so sure....the postmark doesn't line up with what I know (or think I know) about where my suspected reaper lives. Very mysterious. Well played Reaper. Now I am dying to find out who you are!


I will be interested to see because I have a thought as well lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Those page are so so awesome!!! Monster cookies and a margarita....great combination!!!☺

BR1STON3...can't wait to see your finished work!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm loving all the project teasers, I wish I had talent like you guys! I'm hoping to send out my package tomorrow.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> View attachment 735285


OMG I hope you are my Reaper!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I definitely have to make some monster cookies!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Guess whaaa-aaaaaat.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a little teaser Friday someone is getting reaped


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim, here is a teaser for you! I wont be ready to ship for a little bit yet...perhaps make a devil’s margarita while you wait patiently...


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear Victim,
Your package is on its way! It has an estimated delivery date of Saturday. I hope everything gets there intact.


----------



## Talon (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woahhhh the stuff going on in here is blowing me away!! Holly Haunter can't wait to see what that is! Talon...that looks like a MAJOR project. Amazing!! This reaper is off the charts!!!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Dear Victim, I am dedicating this entire upcoming weekend to getting all of your items done! I am so, so close. Just have a few more things left to do. Bare with me! I should have it shipped out before too long. 😬


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Now that my Dad’s cancer scare is pretty much off the table (biopsy next week but assured no big deal) I up to my elbows in glue playing catch up. Rest assured I have not missed a deadline yet (Shadow knocks on wood)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Now that my Dad’s cancer scare is pretty much off the table (biopsy next week but assured no big deal) I up to my elbows in glue playing catch up. Rest assured I have not missed a deadline yet (Shadow knocks on wood)


That's wonderful news! Hope all goes well and easy with the biopsy!

There is still plenty of time before the deadline.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Talon said:


> View attachment 735415
> View attachment 735416


I can’t wait to see what this is!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> Now that my Dad’s cancer scare is pretty much off the table (biopsy next week but assured no big deal) I up to my elbows in glue playing catch up. Rest assured I have not missed a deadline yet (Shadow knocks on wood)


That’s great news!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim i am not sure who is more excited you get your reap you or me. I sure hope nothing got mashed and that you love it all. Friday is the day to make someone smile


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dang this is taking awhile!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Dear victim...i hope you are hungry...


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear Victim, 
I just checked the tracking info and it says it got there early and was delivered today! So check your door! 🎃


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow there will be reaping today! So excited. I am still plotting, stalking and gathering and I haven't even gotten a teaser out yet. I am amazed at how fast you all are. This is usually where I say that procrastination is one of my top strengths...ok maybe not in Strengths Quest but I am sure it has to be true. Cant wait for photos! Oh maybe I will be the lucky victim 👻


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow there will be reaping today! So excited. I am still plotting, stalking and gathering and I haven't even gotten a teaser out yet. I am amazed at how fast you all are. This is usually where I say that procrastination is one of my top strengths...ok maybe not in Strengths Quest but I am sure it has to be true. Cant wait for photos! Oh maybe I will be the lucky victim 👻


I am working full time and going to school time full time so my schedule has been insane. Last weekend was one of my first weekends off in a long time so I had to get to work cause I wasn't sure how the next few weeks would look.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Shadow Panther said:


> Now that my Dad’s cancer scare is pretty much off the table (biopsy next week but assured no big deal) I up to my elbows in glue playing catch up. Rest assured I have not missed a deadline yet (Shadow knocks on wood)


That's wonderful news!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

All packed up and ready to ship!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok everyone, pull up a chair & a drink, it's almost show & tell time! SakiGirl....I'm speachless!!!☺😃💕💖❤thank you from the bottom of my heart!! I wasnt even thinking of getting reaped!!! I came home with crafting supplies for my victim, and here was my box!! I need my phone to charge for a minute so I can post a million pictures....this is amazing!!! SakiGirl, its incredible as usual, thank you so much, it's all perfect!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ok everyone, pull up a chair & a drink, it's almost show & tell time! SakiGirl....I'm speachless!!!☺😃💕💖❤thank you from the bottom of my heart!! I wasnt even thinking of getting reaped!!! I came home with crafting supplies for my victim, and here was my box!! I need my phone to charge for a minute so I can post a million pictures....this is amazing!!! SakiGirl, its incredible as usual, thank you so much, it's all perfect!


Yaaaa i am so glad you like everything  it was so fun creating your reap for you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, eveyone ready? We have aloooooooootttt of pictures to get through! I have the contents strung from one end of the house to the other, & I'm wearing almost all the jewelry 😁. This was amazing!
It was a kinda dark, and almost stormy night. (Raining anyway) I came home ready to craft, and this was on my porch:








It's just one box, but all this was inside:








This box reminds me of the wheel of the year. If that and an onion could have a baby, that's what this is. You take a lid off, and another layer unfolds:
















































All these layers have pockets filled with tea, & recipe cards!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This was in ththe middle of the last box

















A dream catcher

















Then there was this awesome reaper guy!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This beautiful wooden box with a ton of pirate booty!!








Yes Saki, I will marry you!








Really pretty spider/flower ring








Saki did you make the pumpkin & skull keychains? I love them!








































Inside this raven bag is this bracelet


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This guy holds hand sanitizer 
























New hand towels! I love this one!
















More belly dancing scarves!!
























I was just looking at my zills the other day!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

More kitchen/baking stuff!








I dont know why some of these are upside down...








A bat cookie cutter & Hocus Pocus!








This pirate booty is perfect! The dice are SO COOL! Did you make these too? I've never seen dice like these!








This pirate flag is huge! My cat is in the middle for size reference. 








This is a cloth fortune teller sign, it's really cool & huge too! 







another cat in the middle for size reference.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's the inside of the Harry Potter cook book.








































Inside this coffin was a mask 
































Halloween sprinkles!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This journal is so unique, and so cool!
















It opens up, and has scrapbooking things, some could be bookmarks, apothecary labels, just really pretty stuff!








I love this quote


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This is tiny and adorable!
































Inside this bag are tarot cards. Saki did you make these?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just love this sign, it's so pretty!








I leave a lot of Halloween out year round, & I can't decide if it goes on the mantel, or stays on the piano.
Ok, that's everything! Sakigirl I can't thank you enough! Your creativity & talent are amazing! I love everything, and now I have to step my game up for my victim!
Well, my oven has been "pre heating" for about 2 hrs now, I need to go eat dinner before the oven catches fire. I'll stalk the thread later to see who else was reaped!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I just love this sign, it's so pretty!
> View attachment 735668
> 
> I leave a lot of Halloween out year round, & I can't decide if it goes on the mantel, or stays on the piano.
> ...


Wow! Your reaping was amazing! Sakigirl you did awesome!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That reap is so beautiful! Sakigirl you did an amaxing job!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*Lady Arsenic you asked what i made *
the things i made were the explosion box that was the first thing you posted , i made that deck of cards the wand and dream catcher , 
i did make the embroidered key fobs the pumpkin and the spider and i also made the bat sanitizer holder  
i also embordererd the towels i sent you and the dish mat, the face mask and the apron ( i did send you one right with a bat?
I love making those witch journals and loaded envelopes they are so fun to make they coffin tea book mark i made
the coffin the mask was in i painted  
I am really happy you like everything that makes me so happy


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I came downstairs today and found a box sitting in my front room, I totally didn't expect to get reaped already!

This was such an amazing array of goodies, @nicolita3 completely nailed my style down. My sister was with me while i was opening it and she said "how does this person know you so well? its weird" 😂









































As you can see, I took a real shine to this guy









Thank you so much! One of the best reapings I've gotten


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Lady Arsenic! Great job, Saki! I don't even know what I like best! I like it all! Tarot cards, Bat antibac holder, Spooky blocks, vintage wooden box, Harry Potter cook book, pumpkin and Diego the Bat key chains, journal, Kitchen spoon and sprinkles, exploding box with all the goodies,...there's too much to list. Everything is awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, Cryptic Curiosity, great job, nicolita! Love the Skull egg thing, B&BW soaps, lights, NBC glasses, iridescent skull, Vintage pumpkin guy, Pumpkin Spice Milano cookies...it's all great!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> *Lady Arsenic you asked what i made *
> the things i made were the explosion box that was the first thing you posted , i made that deck of cards the wand and dream catcher ,
> i did make the embroidered key fobs the pumpkin and the spider and i also made the bat sanitizer holder
> i also embordererd the towels i sent you and the dish mat, the face mask and the apron ( i did send you one right with a bat?
> ...


You are crazy talented!! What an awesome reap!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> *Lady Arsenic you asked what i made *
> the things i made were the explosion box that was the first thing you posted , i made that deck of cards the wand and dream catcher ,
> i did make the embroidered key fobs the pumpkin and the spider and i also made the bat sanitizer holder
> i also embordererd the towels i sent you and the dish mat, the face mask and the apron ( i did send you one right with a bat?
> ...


Saki- you outdid yourself this year! Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I came downstairs today and found a box sitting in my front room, I totally didn't expect to get reaped already!
> 
> This was such an amazing array of goodies, @nicolita3 completely nailed my style down. My sister was with me while i was opening it and she said "how does this person know you so well? its weird" 😂
> View attachment 735677
> ...


I love that skull egg maker! Great reap Nicolita.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow - some really great stuff in these posts. Congrats to both Reapers and Reaped.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity your reap is awesome! Great job nicolita. The best part of Secret Reaper is truly when the pics start.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Holy smokes these are awesome reaps! Two lucky victims and two awesome reapers 
I just love seeing the pictures!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lady Arsenic... Wow!! Once again Saki girl did it again!! Don't know what I like the most!!! Love the boxes.....and the Tarots....and the towels....and...and...oh I love it all!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cryptic Curiosity..what a great reap!!! I adore your little Pumpkin guy blowmold!!! The wheel of fortune is a cool idea!!! The shining throw, how creepy and awesome !!! That mug is beyond cool...( Nicolita3 where ever did you get all these goodies??)
And you got yummies??!! 
What a awesome reaping!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I came downstairs today and found a box sitting in my front room, I totally didn't expect to get reaped already!
> 
> This was such an amazing array of goodies, @nicolita3 completely nailed my style down. My sister was with me while i was opening it and she said "how does this person know you so well? its weird" 😂
> View attachment 735677
> ...


Awe I'm glad you liked it! I hope the candy didn't melt, that was one of my worries because it's been so hot here! I printed out your list of likes and dislikes and carried it around in my purse and studied your pintrest like crazy lol!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh Sakigirl I forgot to post pictures of the aprons!! I'm sorry thank you for reminding me! They are really pretty!
















I think I'll hand wash if they get really dirty, I want these to last.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cryptic Curiosity I love your coffee mug, that's beautiful, I've never seen one like it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the aprons, too!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am loving all the teasers, as well as the reaps that folks are getting. There is serious talent on this forum! Just wow!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello my dearest victim! Regretfully, I most likely won't be able to ship until close to the deadline. However, I trust that in the meantime you are finding ways to entertain yourself. Rest assured, I am working hard to make your reap worth the wait.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear victim, I made my list and starting on several projects today!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

ohhhhhh victim!!! I’m finishing up all
your goodies today! hoping to get your box shipped out before the end of this week!
😁


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Victim, I thought I was finished with one of my projects for you today but, alas, I looked at it again and have a bit more to add to make it creepier for your Halloween enjoyment. I am hoping to finish my projects for you by the end of this week and maybe, just maybe, ship right before or right after Labor Day.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful reaps happening already! Saki that was all one reap??!!?? As always you talent knows no bounds! I have never seen a box like that - awesome! So much goodness, really impressive with all the embroidery! I feel like I need to go back and look again to take it all in!! 

Nicolita3 great work staking her so well! Perfect blow mold and goodies!!

Loving all the teaser pics too....so much Halloween happiness in the air!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I always love seeing the teaser pictures and wondering...could whatever the heck that is be for me?? LOL! 
I would post some teaser pics, but I'm afraid everything I have, so far, would be a dead give away to my Victim. They will just have to wait to see their stuff in person.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Wonderful reaps happening already! Saki that was all one reap??!!?? As always you talent knows no bounds! I have never seen a box like that - awesome! So much goodness, really impressive with all the embroidery! I feel like I need to go back and look again to take it all in!!
> 
> Nicolita3 great work staking her so well! Perfect blow mold and goodies!!
> 
> Loving all the teaser pics too....so much Halloween happiness in the air!


Lol yep that was one reap thank you


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent several hours experimenting yesterday as pretty much everything I have settled on is going to be new to me this year. Here is a little tease of my experiment texturing and painting foam into wood. Working hard to make it worth your wait victim.....


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear victim, my husband is now collaborating with me on this project so you are in for a treat!


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, Im looking at Saki.girl's that is awesome. How did you do all that so fast? You must not sleep!
Witchful Thinking, that foam wood looks real!
I already had to scrap one of my projects, it just wasnt turning out like I wanted 
My poor victim will be waiting a bit longer...


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Victim,
I succeeded. I finished up all of your items over the weekend! I have your box packed up and ready to go. 
Should ship out today, tomorrow at the latest. Someone will be expecting a reap this week hopefully!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Dear victim,

The day of reckoning has finally arrived! Keep checking your porch, mailbox, post office box, garage, neighbor’s truck, backyard... One can never anticipate where the reaper will appear but suffice it to say that the hour is nigh for you. Today you shall be reaped!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m blown away by the amazing reaps and teaser photos! Everyone is doing a spectacular job. And wow, are you people on this forum generous and talented! 🖤


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So...I checked my mailbox today and received a teaser from my Secret Reaper! SQUEAL!!! There was something for me and something for my daughter!! We are both super excited-there was a card, 2 awesome ornaments for my Halloween tree, and some spooky stickers. Thank you so much Secret Reaper!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Holly Haunter said:


> So...I checked my mailbox today and received a teaser from my Secret Reaper! SQUEAL!!! There was something for me and something for my daughter!! We are both super excited-there was a card, 2 awesome ornaments for my Halloween tree, and some spooky stickers. Thank you so much Secret Reaper!
> View attachment 735908


Those stickers and ornaments are so cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love your teasers, Holly!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a package waiting at my post office for me! I was late checking my mail today so I'll be getting it tomorrow morning.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear Victim, its a bit of a hike to your home, your reap made its first pitstop today and is making its way to you.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was partly reaped today! I got these beautiful Halloweeny soaps that smell wonderful🎃 One is a kitty in a witch's hat sitting stop a skull and the other is a tombstone with a spider. The detail on these is amazing! I can't wait to put them in my bathroom! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was partly reaped today! I got these beautiful Halloweeny soaps that smell wonderful🎃 One is a kitty in a witch's hat sitting stop a skull and the other is a tombstone with a spider. The detail on these is amazing! I can't wait to put them in my bathroom! Thank you Reaper!
> View attachment 735954


I think that WitchyKitty soap and vintage kitty image were actually meant for me. They must've gotten our addresses mixed up...😉


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the teasers that made it so far! Those soaps are amazing Ladyfrog!! Love the ornaments and stickers you got too Holly!


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

We hear your cries for help, dear victim. You say you despise glitter, but how often do we find that which we loathe most in ourselves, we detest in others. Your animus toward glitter is really a desperate attempt to embrace your inner glitterati. We will not forsake you. We will help you find your way. By entering the darkness, you will find the light.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much to my reaper Wicked Spiryt! I love everything, pictures will be posted later when I'm on lunch. I received two decks of tarot cards, seven horror movies, a animated spell book, a awesome skull mask, a metal witch sign, a cute pumpkin box that contained a mask, small bat wreath and the first deck of tarot cards, a witch bottle, a strand of 10 skull lights (can't wait to hang them up!), a large witch book/box that held a bloody white candle, another strand of lights and some witch bottles in a blue sachet bag (I haven't opened the baggie yet), a book on the salem witch trials and the coolest skull and bone candle holder perfect for my witch's scene.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much to my reaper Wicked Spiryt! I love everything, pictures will be posted later when I'm on lunch. I received two decks of tarot cards, seven horror movies, a animated spell book, a awesome skull mask, a metal witch sign, a cute pumpkin box that contained a mask, small bat wreath and the first deck of tarot cards, a witch bottle, a strand of 10 skull lights (can't wait to hang them up!), a large witch book/box that held a bloody white candle, another strand of lights and some witch bottles in a blue sachet bag (I haven't opened the baggie yet), a book on the salem witch trials and the coolest skull and bone candle holder perfect for my witch's scene.


You are welcome. I hope everything arrived safely. I was so nervous that something would get damaged or that delivery would be late.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice reaps so far. 

Victim I had a plan in place then while shopping for something else inspiration struck and my plan changed for a few of my crafts. So excited to try it out.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your reap traveled fast! It is very close to you now.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is pics of what my reaper sent me minus the awesome pillow covers.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

More pics!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> More pics!
> 
> View attachment 736043
> View attachment 736044
> ...


I love that witches tales box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love love the Witch Tales box and tarots cards! The Salem Trials book would be a cool read, and the skull lights are cute, too! The Dark Magic book and poison bottle are both fancy and pretty. Like that witch sign, too! Great reap, Spooky Girl! Good job Wyked Spiryt! (What was in the blue bag?? Would love to see the pillow covers, too!)


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> More pics!
> 
> View attachment 736043
> View attachment 736044
> ...


Awesome reap! So much cool stuff!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

dbruner said:


> Dear Victim, its a bit of a hike to your home, your reap made its first pitstop today and is making its way to you.


Someone is going to be really happy!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> More pics!
> 
> View attachment 736043
> View attachment 736044
> ...


Admiring all of your reap! The Legacy of the Divine is an amazing tarot deck. Ciro Marchetti is a phenomenal tarot artist. He posted in our tarot community that he isn't making any new decks due to counterfeiting of his work. It is a huge loss to the tarot world. Anyway, is that just the deck or the kit with the large book? I don't have this particular deck in my collection but it is definitely on my wish list. 

I'm looking ofrward to seeing pictures of what was in the little blue bag and your pillow covers.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was partly reaped today! I got these beautiful Halloweeny soaps that smell wonderful🎃 One is a kitty in a witch's hat sitting stop a skull and the other is a tombstone with a spider. The detail on these is amazing! I can't wait to put them in my bathroom! Thank you Reaper!
> View attachment 735954


I love these soaps, especially the cat on the skull! They don't look like soap, the coloring is really well done, not one dementional. I can hardly wait to see what else your reaper comes up with!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> View attachment 735648
> 
> View attachment 735649
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic Something Wicked This Way Comes journal. Everything SakiGirl does is a work of art. I hope some day that I am her victim. I can dream....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I came downstairs today and found a box sitting in my front room, I totally didn't expect to get reaped already!
> 
> This was such an amazing array of goodies, @nicolita3 completely nailed my style down. My sister was with me while i was opening it and she said "how does this person know you so well? its weird" 😂
> View attachment 735677
> ...


I love your reap! Everything is so cool! That's a great vintage looking pumpkin guy and Halloween sign. I really want to try those Pepperidge Farm cookies. Have you tried them yet and if so what do you think?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> Admiring all of your reap! The Legacy of the Divine is an amazing tarot deck. Ciro Marchetti is a phenomenal tarot artist. He posted in our tarot community that he isn't making any new decks due to counterfeiting of his work. It is a huge loss to the tarot world. Anyway, is that just the deck or the kit with the large book? I don't have this particular deck in my collection but it is definitely on my wish list.
> 
> I'm looking ofrward to seeing pictures of what was in the little blue bag and your pillow covers.


It comes with a book in the box as well as the cards.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's pics of the rest.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

dear victim... your package is being shipped today!! Someone in California will be reaped Sat or Monday


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> More pics!
> 
> View attachment 736043
> View attachment 736044
> ...


Super awesome reap! Love the witch books! It looks like you have some scary movie watching to do!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Here's pics of the rest.
> 
> View attachment 736061
> View attachment 736062
> ...


Wow! I’m in love with those pillowcase covers!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear Victim, 
Part One of your reap is going out today!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hold on to your hats people, I got REAPED!!!!! It took me 45 minutes just to open everything!!!!!! Thank you *SUMMER*!!! I am so grateful for all the thought you put into it. I am still glowing with happiness!
Prepare yourself for Halloween goodness picture overload!!!

The doorbell rang and I went to answer to sign for my wine delivery and there next to him on the porch was a big box. I asked what it was and he said it was there when he arrived. Excitement shot through me and I shouted into the house to my husband I THINK I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! The wine delivery man looked very alarmed and hurried away... 😆 I carried it into the house and it was HEAVY. I open the outer box to find an inner box wrapped in orange paper and I did a happy dance. I open that to find a decorated Halloween box!!
[























I open that to find the nicest note and a ton of gifts! You need not have worried Reaper I LOVE my Reap, its perfect and you did such an amazing job! The note, like my teaser, doesn't reveal my reaper but says I will get another clue. I don't know if my reaper knows how much I LOVE a mystery!!

















This is just the top layer of what I could see! I was overwhelmed with gratitude! Each gift was wrapped individually and decorated with stickers. There was both orange and the gorgeous metallic purple papers.


















First came some fun skeleton hand magnets, a skull and groundbreaker skeleton arms for my graveyard! Mini-cauldrons and some fun signs!

















Next I opened this bag and did another happy dance. Reaper you stalked me so well. You have no idea how long I have wanted these!! I put in my likes list that I am transitioning from big Halloween parties to spooky dinner parties. What I didn't put was that I have had these vampire teeth place card holders on my pinterest board and dreamed on them FOREVER (and even got some teeth once but was disappointed because they don't stay in position and couldn't think of a way to make them work). Look how many there are (that whole bag is full of them)!!! My reaper took each one individually filled/glued these into position with different colors so they work PERFECTLY as a place card or napkin holder!!!!!! THANK YOU I cannot wait to use them and will think of you every time I do!! This gift alone would have been an awesome reap but wait there is more! So much more!!









It won't let me add anymore pictures to this post so see Part 2 coming shortly....


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

The light is fading; soon the reaping will begin. Still, you are not yet prepared to be reaped. We understand this and are willing to guide you. We realize that your list was full of vague, single word ideas without any specifics. We struggle with this because there are so many ways one could go. Like so many possible turns in a darkened, decrepit house. Some merely lead back to the outside full of ennui and disappointment. And, yet others lead to decaying bodies or the sweet embrace of fanged creatures that devour you. It’s so complicated and frustrating to realize that the sure path to oblivion we seek is nowhere to be found in your list.










This is your year of education. Future reapers must find a list of desires that are more focused, providing your reaper with details that allow us to create what you truly crave. Do you love what you see in the photo? How tragic to find that it is merely a screen grab from elsewhere on the Intertubes. It has nothing to do with your reaping. Ah… sweet, agonizing, disappointment. The expectation that a few words tells a reaper your inner most thoughts, only to realize that they are not psychic, only psycotic. Will it lead to a joyous reaping filled with the elation of the perfect choice, or just the thing you wanted for that empty space in your closet. Dear, dear, victim. You must still wait, regardless. The pain is even more exquisite knowing the wait moves you toward such an uncertain future.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Hold on to your hats people, I got REAPED!!!!! It took me 45 minutes just to open everything!!!!!!
> Prepare yourself for Halloween goodness picture overload!!!
> 
> The doorbell rang and I went to answer to sign for my wine delivery and there next to him on the porch was a big box. I asked what it was and he said it was there when he arrived. Excitement shot through me and I shouted into the house to my husband I THINK I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! The wine delivery man looked very alarmed and hurried away... 😆 I carried it into the house and it was HEAVY. I open the outer box to find an inner box wrapped in orange paper and I did a happy dance. I open that to find a decorated Halloween box!!
> ...


I wanna see the pictures! I only see 2 right now..


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

nicolita3 said:


> I wanna see the pictures! I only see 2 right now..


Arg I am having a hard time getting it to post! Working to get it to display and get the rest posted! Didn't mean to make it suspenseful! Ha!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Part 2 of my Reap:

My Reaper made me some awesome potion bottle and vases for my witches kitchen. I have quite the potion bottle collection but I don't have anything like these!! Each bottle was not just hand labeled but also hand colored by my reaper! I can't say enough about them---they are all unique shapes I didn't have and the labels are wonderful. I even got an "Ewww" from my husband for the Troll Boogers which delighted me. (Where did you find that cool bottle with the leather straps!?) I was also surprised to find a stunning collection of metal antique looking keys in the jars!
They are the perfect addition to my collection -- thank you SO much!!


















Next up were these mounted bugs that I will hang in my dining room for my dinner party. Reaper its like you know me!! I have had my eye on these for a couple years since Spookerstar made some. I love how you mounted them and the gold is perfect!! Thank you for the amazing amount of work you put into my reap! I will treasure these!









My reaper also got me these impressive cloth napkins / potholder / towels. I know they could be used for all three given the wonderful think material and the soft towel like backing. There are THREE of each pattern I am the most spoiled victim! Love them!









Next came these intricate, absolutely stunning spoons with crystals on the end! And an envelope full of the most incredible recipe cards you have ever seen! Look at the amount of detail and pictures on these. They really are something special! I am just posting a few close ups but each one is full of beautiful pictures and the most wonderful sounding things! Thank ou Reaper! These are heirloom quality!

























At my picture limit again...but there is more!! Watch for Part 3!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

My Reap Part 3!!

I am sure you are dying to know who my reaper is at this point! So was I!! As soon as I find out if I am right I will edit my posts to add their name to this unbelievable reap!

Also in my reap were two really cool spell books. I am so impressed with all the work on these. So perfect for me!! Look at those ominous spikes!!!
Fronts:








Backs---the pictures don't do the 3D justice! They are wonderful to hold and touch not just look at:
















Then was so surprised to open a fantastic sand hourglass (I have always wanted one of these and it will go great with my decor!) I was even more impressed it and everything got here all in one piece. That was some impressive wrapping!









And finally I unwrapped a box to find this hint to my Reapers identity :
















I started shouting I think its *SUMMER*!!! And started telling my husband about the great posts I had seen from a new reaper on the forum. Am I right?? Is it you SUMMER? Please reveal yourself!! I cannot thank you enough for the unbelievably kind, thoughtful and generous reap. It really blew me away. You are amazing and I feel so lucky I am your first victim.

Here is my reap all together:


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Arg I am having a hard time getting it to post! Working to get it to display and get the rest posted! Didn't mean to make it suspenseful! Ha!


I think I got everything to show up with photos now. Let me know you can't see them!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I just love this sign, it's so pretty!
> View attachment 735668
> 
> I leave a lot of Halloween out year round, & I can't decide if it goes on the mantel, or stays on the piano.
> ...


Wow Saki! Holy Moly you have set the bar high. I got behind on this thread again but was excited when Lady Arsenic shared photos with me before he posted. What a treat to be reaped by such a talented artist. 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh i got a teaser today how fun thank you reaper love the post card . You made my day


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My Reap Part 3!!
> 
> I am sure you are dying to know who my reaper is at this point! So was I!! As soon as I find out if I am right I will edit my posts to add their name to this unbelievable reap!
> 
> ...


Witchful Thinking, you got me figured out! I did want to note the reason I sent you those skeleton keys (also bottle openers) was I seen your Pinterest board for like a Clue-inspired dinner party and thought they could be useful for that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow Saki! Holy Moly you have set the bar high. I got behind on this thread again but was excited when Lady Arsenic shared photos with me before he posted. What a treat to be reaped by such a talented artist. 🎃


awww that is sweet of you thank you


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

How fun is it that I got reaped the SAME day my victim got their reap?! Although my likes/dislikes list was vague, my reaper REALLY did come through with a lot of items that will be useful for me for the wedding & will look beautiful around my home!

I seen this HUGE box on my porch when my fiancé & I got home & was immediately overjoyed! “I GOT MY REAP!!!”










First few things I managed to pull out of the box are absolutely PERFECT for our wedding coming up in October! We are hoping to load up our bride/groom table with different lanterns and candelabras so thank you!! I know these items certainly aren’t always cheap!









Next items I have to share were for my cat! I was so excited when I picked up the box and heard that familiar noise (as did he! Ha) Ferdinand loves his new toys although he looks like a big grump in the picture ha!

























next were these ridiculously cool skeleton pieces! Reaper, did you make these by any chance?! I’ve never seen anything like them!








The next thing I have to mention we’re these AMAZING vials filled with little “oddities”. The rattlesnake one has what looks like a rattlesnake tail in it and the werewolf one looks like maybe they’re supposed to be teeth? They are SO cool and will go perfect in my oddities shelf!









my fiancé and I both adored this next thing and can’t wait to incorporate it into the wedding. Thinking it’ll make a magnificent cake topper! How cool is that?!










I also received a Halloween candle; black vanilla, leather and dark musk scent. Smells AMAZING! Along with some lights which is just what I needed for the wedding for our table and a cute trick or treat sign!








Speaking of trick or treat, my reaper also gave me a bag full of trick or treat favors to give to my ToTs! Which I ALWAYS appreciate! Cute skeleton straw, glasses and some sticky pumpkins too! Also check out that amazing spider web placemat










part 2 coming in just moments!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh man! I thought there would only be a few pages but it took me over an hour just to admire all of the wonderful reaping goodness. 
CrypticCuriosity I want to see what that Shining throw looks like out of the box, so intrigued! Nicola you sent some great things. I have a special place in my heart for Sam, I think I need a coffee mug like that. Also that pumpkin guy is so cute.
SpookyGirl is that a handmade dark magic book? Beautiful! Also when I read your post before the photos I thought the skull mask would be a COVID mask. That is so creepy and amazing, quite the piece of art. Wicked Spiryt I love those pillow covers. That fabric is perfect for my house 
X-Pired I love your knowledge of tarot cards and how exciting SpookyGirl received a special set. 
GrinningReaper I am happy to see you are with us again this year. That glitter bomb looks threatening. You did crack me up with the not psychic only psychotic - Bingo!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My Reap Part 3!!
> 
> I am sure you are dying to know who my reaper is at this point! So was I!! As soon as I find out if I am right I will edit my posts to add their name to this unbelievable reap!
> 
> ...


Holy Moly and there is more! Witchful what a haul! That round potion bottle is so unique. And those teeth! I cant wait for our spooky dinner party now. It is time to start decorating 👻
Excellent job Summer! you did some on point stalking!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Part 2 here!! Almost there...

my reaper also got me this BEAUTIFUL glass skull tea light holder. I’m trying to find the PERFECT place in my home for it!









I saved this baby for last since it was so huge!! My reaper got me this beautiful red lantern! I couldn’t even believe it when I took it out of the box!









here is a couple pictures of everything together! I failed to get a separate picture of the cute wooden coffin that was included in my reap as well! I do plan on painting or staining it and using it as a trinket tray for the bathroom! Reaper, thank you a million times over! I’d imagine based on my very vague list that this could have proven to be difficult but I do really love everything!!

















and yet... still no idea who my reaper is! Please reveal yourself! I’m dying to know!!! Thank you again.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Summer said:


> How fun is it that I got reaped the SAME day my victim got their reap?! Although my likes/dislikes list was vague, my reaper REALLY did come through with a lot of items that will be useful for me for the wedding & will look beautiful around my home!
> 
> I seen this HUGE box on my porch when my fiancé & I got home & was immediately overjoyed! “I GOT MY REAP!!!”
> 
> ...


That would make a really beautiful cake topper.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer said:


> How fun is it that I got reaped the SAME day my victim got their reap?! Although my likes/dislikes list was vague, my reaper REALLY did come through with a lot of items that will be useful for me for the wedding & will look beautiful around my home!
> 
> I seen this HUGE box on my porch when my fiancé & I got home & was immediately overjoyed! “I GOT MY REAP!!!”
> 
> ...


Summer how perfect your reap came the same day. I love all of the items for your wedding. The skelly bride and groom will be perfect. Congratulations! 💀
Also I have to say I love your decorating style. That coffin shelf is wonderful! Where did you get that?


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Spookerstar said:


> Summer how perfect your reap came the same day. I love all of the items for your wedding. The skelly bride and groom will be perfect. Congratulations! 💀
> Also I have to say I love your decorating style. That coffin shelf is wonderful! Where did you get that?


my mom has one of her friends, who is super talented with woodworking, make it for me for Christmas a couple years ago! it was the only thing I asked for that year lol!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

The werewolf and rattlesnake vials have a home on my coffin shelf. 😬


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spooky Girl, Love those pillow cases and the room spray looks like it would smell so good! More great stuff from your reaper!

Witchful Thinking, your reap was wrapped so fun!! The signs are so cute, like the vampire teeth holders, the glass bottles are all such pretty colors, and love the keys, spoons, tea recipe cards, pot holder/trivets (I have some of those materials!!) and summer solstice bottle! Great job, Summer!!

Summer, great reap, too!! Love the glass skull tealight holder, the kitty toys (and such a handsome kitty!!), the bride and groom are awesome, the spiderweb place mat is cool, and great candelabras!

Saki, fun postcard teaser!!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Summer said:


> The werewolf and rattlesnake vials have a home on my coffin shelf. 😬
> 
> View attachment 736185


That coffin shelf is to die for! Great reap and beautiful kitty!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Incredible reaps today! I love looking at all the pics.

As for my victim, no pitstops for your reap today, at last tracking check it was within 20 miles of you. Soon....


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part 2 of my Reap:
> 
> My Reaper made me some awesome potion bottle and vases for my witches kitchen. I have quite the potion bottle collection but I don't have anything like these!! Each bottle was not just hand labeled but also hand colored by my reaper! I can't say enough about them---they are all unique shapes I didn't have and the labels are wonderful. I even got an "Ewww" from my husband for the Troll Boogers which delighted me. (Where did you find that cool bottle with the leather straps!?) I was also surprised to find a stunning collection of metal antique looking keys in the jars!
> They are the perfect addition to my collection -- thank you SO much!!
> ...


The round bottle with leather straps came with my plague doctor costume last year! I’ve had it sitting on a shelf collecting dust since! With your witch kitchen I figured I’d pass it along to you to be used!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok. I have wine & Halloween candy. Who's been reaped? I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Fabulous reaps !!!!! Everyone is doing a great job!! Can't believe so many are already delivered or on their way!!+3t


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchfulthinking love I the silverware! Its beautiful! Summer, you did a great job! I think your reaper is Grinning Reaper. The way the posts are written...its like I can hear a Grim Reaper talking. It seems familiar.....and someones name is mysteriously absent from the forum.......💖


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! What great reaps!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking...
"The doorbell rang and I went to answer to sign for my wine delivery and there next to him on the porch was a big box. I asked what it was and he said it was there when he arrived. Excitement shot through me and I shouted into the house to my husband I THINK I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! The wine delivery man looked very alarmed and hurried away... 😆 "

Oh Witchful all night I kept giggling to myself thinking of this. I can only imagine the look on the delivery man's face. Wish you had that on camera 😜


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer said:


> The werewolf and rattlesnake vials have a home on my coffin shelf. 😬
> 
> View attachment 736185


I love your display! That skull with spikes is inspired!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Spookerstar said:


> I love your display! That scull with spikes is inspired!


Thank you! That's my coyote skull (missing lower jaw bone) my fiancé got me for my birthday this year! His name is Shiloh


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim,
I haven’t shipped your reap just yet. I needed to make a few more ‘adjustments’. It should be ready to go in the next few days. To help you stay patient, here is another teaser for you to think on....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Main project is finished!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear victim...I am so close to sending this your way.


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

Our deadline approaches. Every moment waiting is a sublime torture, only to end in the delivery of what you hope will be your desire. Yet, desire is so fleeting. Will the end of our time together be bliss? Or, will it be the death of your hopes dashed upon the rocky shores of expectations that can never be met? Such sweet agony. It is the crushing of the rose in your hand, leaving only bloody wounds from the thorns. It is what we live for. It is our life as reapers. Wait, dear victim. In the end, you will understand the delivery is never as excruciatingly beautiful as the wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic Reaps and teasers! Sorry that I haven’t been around. Getting back into school has been kicking me. I tech and come home to supper cooked by my hubby and hit the bed. I will catch up on all the pics and threads this weekend!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

To my victim I'm having lots of fun shopping for you. I'm heading out tomorrow to continue shopping. I'm hoping to send out your package next week.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer said:


> Witchful Thinking, you got me figured out! I did want to note the reason I sent you those skeleton keys (also bottle openers) was I seen your Pinterest board for like a Clue-inspired dinner party and thought they could be useful for that!


Hurray! Thanks for confirming it was you! When I got my teaser I thought I had an idea and then the postmark didn't match up with what I was thinking which deepened the mystery and I LOVE a mystery, my guess was totally wrong originally! Thanks for clue-ing me on the keys...thats a perfect use! They are seriously gorgeous. I didn't realize they double as bottle openers - perfect! Thank you! Also I am so touched you would send me bottle from your own collection (and how amazing you were a plague doctor last year....you were ahead of the curve)! 

I LOVE that your reap came the same day-what a crazy coincidence!! So much reaper magic in one day! So cool you are doing a Halloween wedding, love those candelabras and cake topper! So much goodness! And Spookerstar is right---such a cool coffin shelf you have! I hope you have the wedding of your dreams!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Witchful Thinking...
> "The doorbell rang and I went to answer to sign for my wine delivery and there next to him on the porch was a big box. I asked what it was and he said it was there when he arrived. Excitement shot through me and I shouted into the house to my husband I THINK I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!! The wine delivery man looked very alarmed and hurried away... 😆 "
> 
> Oh Witchful all night I kept giggling to myself thinking of this. I can only imagine the look on the delivery man's face. Wish you had that on camera 😜


Ha! He started scurrying back to his car and I shouted after him "you don't need anything from me?" since I normally have to show my license for a wine delivery. He just said "no I'm good" and drove off....it wasn't until later when you clued me in that I realized how freaked out he must have been.  Poor guy!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So many cool teasers....I can't wait to see what all these projects are! So thankful tomorrow if Friday. I feel like I am wayyy behind on what behind on getting stuff done. Also the crazy forecast here (94 both days this weekend...ice/snow on Tuesday) has me feeling like I best hurry up! Good things in the works for you victim (I hope)!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear Victim... so nearly there! Is this for you? I hope it is to your taste!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

lucidhalloween said:


> Dear Victim... so nearly there! Is this for you? I hope it is to your taste!
> View attachment 736315


Claydoh apple pie?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A women gets sick for a week and misses all the fun. Fantastic reaps going on and love everyone’s fur babies. Back to getting mine finished to get sent


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> A women gets sick for a week and misses all the fun. Fantastic reaps going on and love everyone’s fur babies. Back to getting mine finished to get sent


Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, Victim...your box is ready to go out! It will either be tomorrow or Tuesday (Monday is a holiday).
I apologize, in advance, if I accidentally wrapped up something that doesn't belong in there, as I had to take some benadryl and it makes me suuuuper drowsy. 
...hmmm...are all of my cats present and accounted for...? {{Yawn}} Sooo sleepy......

(The box looks a little smaller than my usual reaping boxes, but y'all will see why when it's opened...)

...did I just hear a meow coming from the box????


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Guess what happened today!? I was REAPED. Totally early so it was unexpected. I usually am a late shipper. I know i know... I shipped yesterday and today I was reaped. It was like Halloween MAGIC. Thank you dear Reaper @Halloweeiner. I LOVE my goodies and it brightened my day so much.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

To my victim - i have not forgotten about ya....... I have many things planned and trying to get all together. Work had been horrendously busy (due back to work at Head Office full time soon and my anxiety it hitting the roof!! ) 

packaging to be completed soon for you....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Good idea to check boxes. Mine love boxes so I need to be careful. I was almost bummed a few minutes ago. My hot glue for some reason would not be nice but I was not giving up on your last project dear victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> Guess what happened today!? I was REAPED. Totally early so it was unexpected. I usually am a late shipper. I know i know... I shipped yesterday and today I was reaped. It was like Halloween MAGIC. Thank you dear Reaper @Halloweeiner. I LOVE my goodies and it brightened my day so much.
> 
> View attachment 736340
> View attachment 736341
> ...


Great reap! Love the Black Hats Society sign!! The rectangular spider thing...is that a book box? It looks cool!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the little witch on the broom!!! She's adorable!!! The black cats society sign I love..as well as the tombstone box and spider box!!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

CreepySpiders said:


> Guess what happened today!? I was REAPED. Totally early so it was unexpected. I usually am a late shipper. I know i know... I shipped yesterday and today I was reaped. It was like Halloween MAGIC. Thank you dear Reaper @Halloweeiner. I LOVE my goodies and it brightened my day so much.
> 
> View attachment 736340
> View attachment 736341
> ...


you're so welcome!! Glad you loved your goodies


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, Victim...your box is ready to go out! It will either be tomorrow or Tuesday (Monday is a holiday).
> I apologize, in advance, if I accidentally wrapped up something that doesn't belong in there, as I had to take some benadryl and it makes me suuuuper drowsy.
> ...hmmm...are all of my cats present and accounted for...? {{Yawn}} Sooo sleepy......
> 
> ...





WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap! Love the Black Hats Society sign!! The rectangular spider thing...is that a book box? It looks cool!


Me too!! It’s so perfect


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

CreepySpiders said:


> Guess what happened today!? I was REAPED. Totally early so it was unexpected. I usually am a late shipper. I know i know... I shipped yesterday and today I was reaped. It was like Halloween MAGIC. Thank you dear Reaper @Halloweeiner. I LOVE my goodies and it brightened my day so much.
> 
> View attachment 736340
> View attachment 736341
> ...


nice reap, I love that spider book box!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, It will be a little while longer for you, I messed up on the address so it will likely circle back to me first. I hope you find your reap worth the wait!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Dear victim, It will be a little while longer for you, I messed up on the address so it will likely circle back to me first. I hope you find your reap worth the wait!


oh no i hope it finds it way back to you and is not deviled somewhere else . I do know one time that happened i can only imagine what the look on the persons face was that opened it lol but kinda what they get for not taking it to post office to be returned


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear victim...it's on the way!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped no idea who my reaper is. Thank you here is my reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Saki!! You got some really cool looking witchy bottles!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Dear victim, It will be a little while longer for you, I messed up on the address so it will likely circle back to me first. I hope you find your reap worth the wait!


Omgoodness! I hope it either gets to your victim or gets back to you!! Sometimes they can figure it out, so who knows? Hoping for the best!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanx, I ended up revealing myself to my victim in hope that she can retrieve it from the post office since its kind of far for the reap to make another round trip.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki girl. I absolutely love those potion bottles!!!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim...I'm still working on yours...I'm waiting for a few things to dry!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Saki, the mirror is cool, & I love all the potion bottles. Have they revealed themselves yet?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear victim,
I finally finished something for you, and a bribe for someone else. I should be done soon, and then the sweet nightmare of packing things safely enough to survive the journey begins!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

GrinningReaper said:


> Our deadline approaches. Every moment waiting is a sublime torture, only to end in the delivery of what you hope will be your desire. Yet, desire is so fleeting. Will the end of our time together be bliss? Or, will it be the death of your hopes dashed upon the rocky shores of expectations that can never be met? Such sweet agony. It is the crushing of the rose in your hand, leaving only bloody wounds from the thorns. It is what we live for. It is our life as reapers. Wait, dear victim. In the end, you will understand the delivery is never as excruciatingly beautiful as the wait.
> 
> View attachment 736246


Dear GrinningReaper,
Your eloquent prose is most intoxicating. Have you considered a line of greeting cards? Hallmark would be lucky to have your talent grace their woodpulp.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Dear victim,
> I finally finished something for you, and a bribe for someone else. I should be done soon, and then the sweet nightmare of packing things safely enough to survive the journey begins!


A bribe?? Who are you bribing and for what? I am intrigued 🤔.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Dear GrinningReaper,
> Your eloquent prose is most intoxicating. Have you considered a line of greeting cards? Hallmark would be lucky to have your talent grace their woodpulp.


I agree...this person speaks/writes very, very well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Saki, the mirror is cool, & I love all the potion bottles. Have they revealed themselves yet?


 pretty sure it is CreepySpiders who is my reaper


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> pretty sure it is CreepySpiders who is my reaper


 🕷 🎃 🕷


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have a lot of boxes winging their way to their victims! Have to get on the ball here!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchykitty, I'm bribing a co worker, & that's all I can say now. Grinning Reaper reminds of someone, but I cant reveal that either. Well I'm no help am I? Tis the season for secrets!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

This arrived today from my reaper! Now I'm very curious...and excited!


----------



## Chihaya (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh today a box arrived on my porch! I’ve been reaped!








So much cool stuff here, even included batteries for the candles! Thank you so much HostessWithTheMostess reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ceo418, your teaser has me intrigued, as well!!

Chihaya, fun reap! That ceramic ghost is adorable and so is the dishtowel! I like the bottle and little witch and cat sign, too! What is the eyeball?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped no idea who my reaper is. Thank you here is my reap
> View attachment 736451
> 
> View attachment 736452
> ...


I already mentioned, after you posted, that you got some cool looking witchy bottles, but I didn't notice the Fall flowers and leaves off to the side...those would go lovely mixed in your Fall display!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow we had another time where a Reaper was also a victim on the same day. How fun!
CreepySpiders I love that coffin, Halloweener did you paint that?
Saki what fun mirrors and potions bottles CreepySpiders sent to you. What is that under everything, a scene setter?
Chihaya that little ghost is so cute. I also like that dish towel. 
dbruner such and interesting teaser. Cant wait to see what is next

Happy Labor day all. I know some of you are laboring away on your reaps! I wont be shipping until the deadline since Reaper weekend is coming up this week. That will be the final push to get it all done 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Chihaya said:


> Oh today a box arrived on my porch! I’ve been reaped!
> View attachment 736603
> 
> So much cool stuff here, even included batteries for the candles! Thank you so much HostessWithTheMostess reaper!
> View attachment 736606


Great reap! I love the vamp kitty


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

OH MY GAWD; We've Been REAPED!!!

And not just any reap. This is Witchy Kitty's reap. And we couldn't be happier.

To totally understand this reap, you must first read her post.



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, Victim...your box is ready to go out! It will either be tomorrow or Tuesday (Monday is a holiday).
> I apologize, in advance, if I accidentally wrapped up something that doesn't belong in there, as I had to take some benadryl and it makes me suuuuper drowsy.
> ...hmmm...are all of my cats present and accounted for...? {{Yawn}} Sooo sleepy......
> 
> ...


DO YOU GET IT?!?! 

Witchy Kitty sent us a Schrödinger's cat! Look at her post. She implies there is a cat inside our box, but we haven't heard the meowing that she intimated we might. This could mean there is a cat inside the box, but the cat is sleeping. Or it could mean the cat is disinterested in the box since it's been traveling awhile and it is, well… a cat. Cats do disinterested really, really well. Or, it could mean there is no cat in the box. Alternatively, of course, there is the possibility that Witchy Kitty created a quantum system inside the box where a single radioactive atom is in a state of decay inside the box. When the atom decays completely, a door opens and a clown comes out and eats the cat, because all clowns are evil. That all clowns are evil is a universal constant in any Schrödinger's cat experiment, and can't be disputed or changed.

Anyway, we know Witchy Kitty well enough from reading all her posts here on the forum to know that she would never put a cat into jeopardy. So, the most realistic version of our Schrödinger's cat is that there may be a cat, or there might not be a cat. Only opening the box will determine where the truth lies. However, until that moment, the reality of what is in the box is in quantum flux. How cool is that? Anyway, We're going to leave the box just as it is forever, because then the cat may or may not be inside the box and by logical extension, there may or may not be a werewolf, and we really like werewolves. So, by not opening the box, an unlimited number of possibilities exist as a quantum possibility. See? We told you this was just about the coolest gift ever.

This all may change in a day or two, especially if we hear any mewing… or clown laughter. On the other hand, we may grow too curious and just have to see what’s inside the box. We’ll keep you posted.


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Dear GrinningReaper,
> Your eloquent prose is most intoxicating. Have you considered a line of greeting cards? Hallmark would be lucky to have your talent grace their woodpulp.


We appreciate your concern for our continued employment. You are too kind. Being a reaper has always had a built in job security. As a reaper, our job is fairly straight forward. To lead the dead to their final resting place, or the nearest Denny's if there's a backlog. The only woodpulp we tend to see is in low end coffins one finds at Walmart or Target. Thank you again for your kind thoughts.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear Victim: your reap is in the same state as you! Any day now...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> OH MY GAWD; We've Been REAPED!!!
> 
> And not just any reap. This is Witchy Kitty's reap. And we couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Omg...
My brain can't handle this, right now, lol...
I counted my cats, later...they are all accounted for. That's not to say I couldn't have wandered outside in my benadryl induced haze and grabbed a neighborhood cat...more likely, a squirrel...
I hope you open the box someday, soon. There may not be a werewolf in there...I don't think...(a weresquirrel, maybe??)...but, besides whatever may or may not be in the box, I hope the rest of the items that I was able to give you are things you will like and use. The items just happen to be all smaller, hence the smaller box, again you will see. I'm nervous, now, to wait for you to open it!!


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

So many reapers showing their enthusiasm while ignoring the age-old traditions. While they race toward the excitement of visiting the dead letter office, they ignore that deadlines exist for a reason. The dead need clear lines drawn for them. So, do reapers. Rather than rushing to the post office with boxes in hand, remember fellow reapers, the tale of the lemming.

Those quickest lemmings rushing toward the cliff are often thrown over it by the sheer force of those pushing from behind trying to get to the same destination just as quickly. True, there is much happiness to found knowing that your crushed corpse will act as a cushion for those that follow. As for those that follow, equal delight can be found knowing that even a cushion will not affect your deadly outcome from so high a fall. However, those of us who have been reapers for centuries understand the virtue of patience; the implication that true joy comes with a deadline met when dead is all that is left.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> OH MY GAWD; We've Been REAPED!!!
> 
> And not just any reap. This is Witchy Kitty's reap. And we couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


so we do not get to see any pics ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> so we do not get to see any pics ?


We may never know...right now, they seem to be enjoying the quantum possibilities as to what COULD be in the box, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We may never know...right now, they seem to be enjoying the quantum possibilities as to what COULD be in the box, lol.


lol well i know you have photos of it lol you always take photos


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> lol well i know you have photos of it lol you always take photos


Lol, that I do!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! Well, partially reaped, as the box said "Part 1". (Don't comment until I have posted all my pictures...it will probably take two posts, so just let me make my two posts and then you guys can comment if you'd like. I want to try to keep the posts together. I'll move as fast as I can!)

Now, let me tell you...I don't yet know who my Reaper is, but the have been so, very thoughtful and generous, to me, with this reap...and this is only PART of the reap??? Really, the one, main item my Reaper sent, alone, would've been more than enough for a reap for me...and everything they sent with said main item is just gravy! Then, I see the box says more is coming?? Reaper, you spoil me, so! Part 2 of my reap could just be a note that says your name and I'd be thrilled with what you sent me in this Part 1!

Okay, onto the pics!!

First, we have the outside of the box:










Next, we have a group shot of what I saw when I opened the box:










Then, we have the individual items...we have an adorable set of squishy Halloween toysL










Then, a set of awesome, Witchy Halloween pins...did anyone notice that the round pin is what my signature quote is below all my posts on this site???? How awesome is that???










After that, I found an absolutely beautiful cup for my altar...it's simply gorgeous, and with the pentacle on it, it's perfect, for me, as I am an Earth sign and that's the tool of protection for Earth. It came in a pretty bag with a nice sized quartz crystal...I LOVE all kinds of quartz!










Continuing on, I found this long set of magical bell and pentacle chimes! These will be hung near the window in the room where my altar and magical books and items are kept! I should've put something near it to show size...I haven't measured, but it has to be around 3 feet long!










Now...this last item is the item that I said could easily have been the whole reap, by itself! My Reaper sent me this huge...over 1000 pages...book of magical spells, magical info, all different historical spells from different types of magic and backgrounds...it's just a mind boggling amount of info in this book! It's amazing! The book even has warnings about many of the spells being so old that they should be read for reference, only, and not actually preformed, as they could be dangerous.

Now, this is why I say to wait until my second post, after this one, becuase I tried to take some pictures of the book pages for you to get an idea of what's inside...but I can't fit it all in this post. There is now way I could take a picture from every section, but I took a little to just give you an idea. the pictures I took are in no way all that is in this book...not even a tiny fraction. I took pics of the table of contents just so you can see how many different sections there are, and each section if just filled to the brim with pages and pages of info and spells...so many very, very old spells for historical reference, plus stuff you can do, today! I adore that this book gets into Familiars and Animal magic, too. I'm sure this will be one of my favorite sections. There are spells for helping to tighten your bond with your Familiar, to ask an animal if they wish be your Familiar if they already aren't, spells for healing hurt or sick animals, ect. There is even a back section with tables of general info. Oh, and I saw some info on magical beings, too, such as fairies or djinns!

Thank you, whoever my sweet, thoughtful Reaper is!! I love love love everything that you haven sent! You have, already, gone above and beyond the call of Reaper duty! I'll be sitting down with some hot tea on this cloudy, stormy day with my new book!!

Here are the pics I took of the book...I hope you can zoom in and read them. (There is even an inscription in the front of the book from my dear Reaper!) Again, let me continue into the next post of the book page pictures before you comment!





































...Continued in next post!!! Hang tight!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...here is post two from my Part 1 Reap of some of the book pages (see my previous post for the rest of the reap if you missed it! It has all the rest of the first part of the reap and the book, itself!):



























































































Okay, I lied....I need one more post for room for book page pics, lol. Hang on!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's the last of the book pics I took from my reap...again, there are two posts before this of pictures to check out if you missed them!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For those of you who "liked" the two book page picture posts of my reap...I hope you guys saw the very first post that had the main reap pictures in it! I want to make sure everyone got to see all the amazing goodies my Reaper sent me!

There were 3 posts, total, for my pictures. I thought I would only need two posts, but the 10 pic limit made me have to do three.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow!! That book is amazing!!! And the chimes...I love them!!!! Great reap Witchykitty!!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> so we do not get to see any pics ?


Oh my gosh, we're so sorry. We were having so much fun enjoying our Schrödinger's cat that we forgot to post pictures of it. Here it is. The most marvelous box in the world because what's inside has infinite possibilities. 





































Amazing isn't it? Witchy Kitty really knows how to give the perfect reap. We've not heard a meow yet, so the mystery still remains if there really is a cat inside. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I got Reaped today!! I think the package came yesterday, but it was a holiday and i didn’t check my mail until today!
Thank you so much to my secret reaper CEO418 for this super fun reap with goodies for all areas of my yard display and even some things for inside the house too! I love it 💕








First off, an adorable goodie bag just for my son who absolutely loves being 








Some bloody gauze and caution tape for my Zombie area








Creepy cloth-which is always needed!!








Spooky hand ground breakers which will be perfect for zombies coming out of the ground!








Spooky under the sea skeletons for my under the Dead Sea porch area!! I just love this creative








Some yummy soap, the perfect amount forboth of my bathrooms (and i see a werewolf on there!!)








This beautiful lace centerpiece with Ravens on it-my favorite!!!








And this adorable hand towel!!








I always love this game so much!! Thank you again CEO418 for thinking of so many things that are perfect for me!!!
And to my victim-i am still gathering the last few things i need and have to finish a crafty project, but don’t worry, your fun will be on the way soon!!!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

tzgirls123 said:


> I got Reaped today!! I think the package came yesterday, but it was a holiday and i didn’t check my mail until today!
> Thank you so much to my secret reaper CEO418 for this super fun reap with goodies for all areas of my yard display and even some things for inside the house too! I love it 💕
> View attachment 736729
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I'm glad you like everything! I thought the cloth and bloody bandage would work with your yard plans! And the skeleton mermaids and fish were perfect for the Under the Dead Sea porch! Enjoy!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> For those of you who "liked" the two book page picture posts of my reap...I hope you guys saw the very first post that had the main reap pictures in it! I want to make sure everyone got to see all the amazing goodies my Reaper sent me!
> 
> There were 3 posts, total, for my pictures. I thought I would only need two posts, but the 10 pic limit made me have to do three.


The book is amazing!! I think I read all that you posted. 😂 the other things are awesome, too! Nice reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> I got Reaped today!! I think the package came yesterday, but it was a holiday and i didn’t check my mail until today!
> Thank you so much to my secret reaper CEO418 for this super fun reap with goodies for all areas of my yard display and even some things for inside the house too! I love it 💕
> View attachment 736729
> 
> ...


Great reap!! I really like the soaps and hand towel and adore the raven lace centerpiece! How fun to add a goodie bag for your son!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> The book is amazing!! I think I read all that you posted. 😂 the other things are awesome, too! Nice reap!


That was why I shared a bunch of pages...I wanted to share some of this awesome book with you guys and was hoping they would be readable. If I could share every page, I would...but over 1000 pages is a lot to post, hahaha! 

I started reading it, already...the pages are so large with so much written on them...especially the beginning of the book that has full pages of writing, it's going to take awhile!


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> For those of you who "liked" the two book page picture posts of my reap...I hope you guys saw the very first post that had the main reap pictures in it! I want to make sure everyone got to see all the amazing goodies my Reaper sent me!
> 
> There were 3 posts, total, for my pictures. I thought I would only need two posts, but the 10 pic limit made me have to do three.


Awesome book! Post some youth spells


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

projectworkout said:


> Awesome book! Post some youth spells


Youth?

I thought about it...do you mean, like age/forever youth spells?? LOL At first I thought you meant spells for kids...then I was the wink and got it, lol. I'm a little slow, today, I suppose. If that's what you are looking for, I actually think there may be some in there, haha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Here's the last of the book pics I took from my reap...again, there are two posts before this of pictures to check out if you missed them!!
> 
> View attachment 736699
> 
> ...


wow that is a fantastic book very cool


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Victim,
Your Reap is packaged and ready to go...it should begin its journey to you tomorrow...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine almost there!! 
Lots of packages flying around the world . the flying monkeys and owls are getting tired!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

So first I'll apologize to my reaper, I got the package last night and every time I sat to post this the weirdest nit picky things would happen to prevent me to do it. But we received your gift and they have officially became the first decorations up. Morana made me find a spot for the broom (more like pointed at it and said hang there) Thank you again mystery reaper! Here's the Pics. Complete with decorative shipping box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> So first I'll apologize to my reaper, I got the package last night and every time I sat to post this the weirdest nit picky things would happen to prevent me to do it. But we received your gift and they have officially became the first decorations up. Morana made me find a spot for the broom (more like pointed at it and said hang there) Thank you again mystery reaper! Here's the Pics. Complete with decorative shipping box.
> View attachment 736791
> View attachment 736792
> View attachment 736793
> ...


Great gifts!! Love the broom!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> Dear Victim,
> Your Reap is packaged and ready to go...it should begin its journey to you tomorrow...
> View attachment 736763


Cool box! Can’t wait to see who the lucky victim is that receives it.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Mine almost there!!
> Lots of packages flying around the world . the flying monkeys and owls are getting tired!


I’m looking forward to seeing all the pictures once the flying monkeys and owls make their deliveries. Wishing them safe flights this year with the wacky weather and wildfires.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

DeadED said:


> So first I'll apologize to my reaper, I got the package last night and every time I sat to post this the weirdest nit picky things would happen to prevent me to do it. But we received your gift and they have officially became the first decorations up. Morana made me find a spot for the broom (more like pointed at it and said hang there) Thank you again mystery reaper! Here's the Pics. Complete with decorative shipping box.
> View attachment 736791
> View attachment 736792
> View attachment 736793
> ...


Great reap! The drawings on the package are amazing!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

So there I was, watching the Mets down 2-0 against the Orioles early in the game, when the doorbell rang. I opened it to discover...I've been reaped! Thank you so much for all the wonderful rhymes and Halloween goodies, lucidhalloween!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

More pictures! And the glitter here is fine


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

And more pictures! So much to see, and even a craft to do myself! And treats for Shadow. Thanks so much again


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ceo418 said:


> And more pictures! So much to see, and even a craft to do myself! And treats for Shadow. Thanks so much again
> View attachment 736806
> View attachment 736808
> View attachment 736809
> ...


Wow, ceo! You got a ton of goodies!! It's all great and fun...I love the vintage scaredy cat thing, the black cat ceramic pumpkin, the cat toys, catnip kit (I'm curious as to what that is!), wax melts, coasters, pumpkins, kitties in pumpkin, framed haunted house...there's so much to look at, lol. Is that a little black cat cross stitch, too?


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow, ceo! You got a ton of goodies!! It's all great and fun...I love the vintage scaredy cat thing, the black cat ceramic pumpkin, the cat toys, catnip kit (I'm curious as to what that is!), wax melts, coasters, pumpkins, kitties in pumpkin, framed haunted house...there's so much to look at, lol. Is that a little black cat cross stitch, too?


Yes, it's a black cat cross stitch! And the catnip kit appears to be a grow-your-own catnip plant. I'll look at it again in the morning. A bunch of great Halloween stuff!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

projectworkout said:


> Awesome book! Post some youth spells


LOL...okay, I found some in that magical book I got from my reaper, as you asked! Here ya' go! Blessed Be!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ceo418 said:


> Yes, it's a black cat cross stitch! And the catnip kit appears to be a grow-your-own catnip plant. I'll look at it again in the morning. A bunch of great Halloween stuff!


Awesome!! You got so much kitty stuff! Obviously, I'm a fan of kitties, hahaha!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> And more pictures! So much to see, and even a craft to do myself! And treats for Shadow. Thanks so much again
> View attachment 736806
> View attachment 736808
> View attachment 736809
> ...


Awesome reap! And, I love the poems that came along with everything!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOL...okay, I found some in that magical book I got from my reaper, as you asked! Here ya' go! Blessed Be!
> 
> View attachment 736825
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these! Looks like I'm going to be collecting acorns this fall lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Thanks for posting these! Looks like I'm going to be collecting acorns this fall lol!


{{Everyone runs for acorns}} Lol! Worth a shot!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

GrinningReaper said:


> We appreciate your concern for our continued employment. You are too kind. Being a reaper has always had a built in job security. As a reaper, our job is fairly straight forward. To lead the dead to their final resting place, or the nearest Denny's if there's a backlog. The only woodpulp we tend to see is in low end coffins one finds at Walmart or Target. Thank you again for your kind thoughts.


Denny's....lol! Many a great cast party has been held at Denny's after a theater performance! воспоминаниеa! Wear a mask under that hood!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe I've gotten the last package from my reaper. I got five Universal Monster movies on VHS. The neat thing is they were all new and still sealed. Thank you reaper, I'll be enjoying these this October...

No pictures because my phone's camera is having issues


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm glad the clay pumpkin made it one piece, CEO! I was convinced it was going to break apart en route! I'm sorry about the random battery teaser too, I just couldn't post any from the UK and you needed them! Those little LEDs are quite bright, I got myself some too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I believe I've gotten the last package from my reaper. I got five Universal Monster movies on VHS. The neat thing is they were all new and still sealed. Thank you reaper, I'll be enjoying these this October...
> 
> No pictures because my phone's camera is having issues


That sounds awesome!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

To my dear victim, I just sent off your box! You should receive your reaping around the 14th or 15th. Sorry so late, I encountered issues finding a box.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So enjoying everyone’s reaps. I check every day to see if there are new posts.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My package has begun its journey north!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

We're a bit concerned about Witchy Kitty's reap. As you know, because of what she told us, we thought she had sent us a Schrödinger's cat. However, we've not heard anything from the cat, and in this version of reality, cats that make no noise after spending days in a box tend to be in a quantum state known as dead. We are worried this might be the case, so we have decided if we don't hear anything by tomorrow, we will open the box and see what's inside. At this point, we really hope it's not a Schrödinger's cat and something completely different. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> We're a bit concerned about Witchy Kitty's reap. As you know, because of what she told us, we thought she had sent us a Schrödinger's cat. However, we've not heard anything from the cat, and in this version of reality, cats that make no noise after spending days in a box tend to be in a quantum state known as dead. We are worried this might be the case, so we have decided if we don't hear anything by tomorrow, we will open the box and see what's inside. At this point, we really hope it's not a Schrödinger's cat and something completely different. We'll keep you posted.
> 
> View attachment 736908


...I really, really hope you don't find a dead cat in there...I will cry!!
Never put together a reaper box while drowsy from benadryl...you never know what could accidentally happen...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

chubstuff said:


> We're a bit concerned about Witchy Kitty's reap. As you know, because of what she told us, we thought she had sent us a Schrödinger's cat. However, we've not heard anything from the cat, and in this version of reality, cats that make no noise after spending days in a box tend to be in a quantum state known as dead. We are worried this might be the case, so we have decided if we don't hear anything by tomorrow, we will open the box and see what's inside. At this point, we really hope it's not a Schrödinger's cat and something completely different. We'll keep you posted.
> 
> View attachment 736908


Being not an expert in quantum theory (aside what I learned from watching Ant Man), I was wondering if the boxes in my attic, which have been there since I moved three years ago, could contain my old neighbors missing cat? Lol. Really, it could just be waiting to meet my super sweet family...Wishing you the best of luck in what you decide  keep us posted! Then, I will decide the best course of action for my unopened boxes...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

My package has also begun its journey today!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I know I'm cutting it close. I have one other thing to do and one thing to get and then in the mail it goes.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

OMG OMG - i'm literally having the best Friday evening - Thank you @dbruner I finally got my package (my fault, left the house number off my address!)
I can't thank you enough for EVERYTHING - I've been back full on at work this week, rearranging desks and installing IT Equipment re Covid, and had an emergency for a dog rescue ( we had to take in a husky / malamute last min and has taken up a lot of our time )

......................................So I finally got home and enjoyed & relished every moment of opening my package. I can't explain how happy I am.. 

The white spooky pumpkins were broken, but easily fixable! love love love eveything even the doggo toy (for me not D'nip!)

I will post pics tomorrow, its nearly midnight, I have bags under my eyes but I just had to say a MASSIVE thank you x x x x x x x


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

SpookySpoof, so glad you liked your reap! I hope you can fix the spooky pumpkins, should have used more bubble wrap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Good to hear the box made it to it's destination, even with the address mistake! can't wait to see it!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woah got so behind on the thread! I went down the rabbit hole on my reap. Spent the entirety of last weekend crafting in the record breaking heat (and wildfire smoke) as well as a few evenings this week crafting in the freezing cold (we got snow which is earlier than normal even for our notoriously unpredictable autumn!). Oh 2020 you aren't making it easy but don't worry victim...gonna make the shipping deadline!!

Enjoyed catching up on the reaps that have made it already!
creepy spiders--fun reap, especially like that black hat society sign. Good work Halloweiner!
SakiGirl--loved the frames/mirror and unique potions bottles. Did your reaper ever reveal themselves?
Lady Arsenic--intrigued by your tantalizing details about the reap you are putting together. Cant wait to see!
ceo418--interesting teaser gifts...looking forward to seeing your reap
Chihaya--love that little ghost!!
Chubstuff--always love your posts but you had me cracking up at your posts about your package! So much suspense/sweet torture for Witchy Kitty!
tzgirls123--love those soaps & mermaid skeletons!
DeadEd--LOVE those potion/spell prop. Who was your reaper I think I missed it?
Astor--sounds like a reap right up your alley! Who was your reaper!?
SpookySpoof--so glad you got it. Can't wait to see pictures tomorrow. Dbruner you weren't kidding that would be a big return trip if it had to come back!!! So glad it made it!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Well, we haven't heard a single meow from the Schrodinger's cat, so we're thinking that Witchy Kitty was teasing us. That is part of the fun after all. But just to be safe that there is no Schrodinger's cat or evil clown, we have very carefully opened the box just enough to peek inside. Unfortunately, it's pitch black inside the box. 










While there is no movement inside, one can't be too careful. We know there's no cat, but that can be because it was eaten by an evil clown. We know clowns will hide in dark places until they think they're not being watched. And then all manner of bloody mayhem begins.

So, tonight we will do clown watch. We'll take turns sitting by the box with our shotgun loaded with rock salt and silver. We'll keep the bottle of holy water nearby. We'll keep it much further away from our drinking water than we did last time. That was sure a mess. We got a nasty letter from the Archdiocese about that. At any rate, no matter what kind of evil clown might be involved, we'll be ready for it. If nothing happens tonight, we'll open it up completely tomorrow. This is so exciting. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Well, we haven't heard a single meow from the Schrodinger's cat, so we're thinking that Witchy Kitty was teasing us. That is part of the fun after all. But just to be safe that there is no Schrodinger's cat or evil clown, we have very carefully opened the box just enough to peek inside. Unfortunately, it's pitch black inside the box.
> 
> View attachment 736978
> 
> ...


Spookerstar and I are dying....loving this journey. We are praying for you that no clowns emerge.....or large hairy spiders. We know how you feel about those. 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I know I'm a witch and all...but I don't think I have the spell knowledge for opening vortexes or such inside of small boxes...and I don't know much at all about quantum physics or theory...so, I don't think there should be any dead cats, evil clowns, werewolves, squirrels or large hairy spiders in the box...nor any kind of hole in which any could have disappeared into or come out of...
...but, just in case, as who knows what I could've done in my medicine induced haze, sit yourself in a circle of salt, have that shotgun of rock salt and your silver at hand...some cast iron could help, too...and keep a whole lot of protection based crystals in your pockets! ...and some bug spray? (Though, I generally catch and release spiders, so maybe a very large cup and a thick piece of paper?)
Best of luck, to you. If a vortex did open up, or some kind of magical portal, I hope your gifts didn't fall through it. I wasn't going to say anything, but, besides some smaller items, there was a set of keys to a brand new luxury car in that box and about $100,000 cash. If those aren't in there and they fell into a spiraling hole to another dimension, I apologize, as they were your main Reaper gifts...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know I'm a witch and all...but I don't think I have the spell knowledge for opening vortexes or such inside of small boxes...and I don't know much at all about quantum physics or theory...so, I don't think there should be any dead cats, evil clowns, werewolves, squirrels or large hairy spiders in the box...nor any kind of hole in which any could have disappeared into or come out of...


Oh WitchyKitty, don’t underestimate your abilities, especially those you may not be aware of. Stranger things have been known to happen. Never forget that often we are the last to know what we can do. Of course, I know that anything dastardly would have been inadvertent on your part. I think chubstuff is correct to be overly cautious...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lots of great reaps! I need to catch up with the thread and enjoy the photos. I will pour myself a cup of coffee and do just that. 

I can’t believe the shipping deadline is Monday already. Time got away from me this year. Does everyone think they can make it?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Received a couple teasers this week. Intrigued!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

These reaps are amazing!!!- 
Chubstuff..you posts crack me up!!!

Can't wait to see the rest of the reaps!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got reaped today by SpookyGirl! Thank you so much!! I love it all. I was in the garage when I saw the mailman get out of his jeep to bring me the box, so excited when I saw Halloween stickers on it.

Opened the box to find a skeleton spider staring up at me! Lots of moss and spiders and a skull and a furry spider and webs for the haunted forest we are doing at work. The cute pumpkin bag held the NBC mug that is so beautiful. Also skeleton creatures and leaf garland and little pumpkins and purple lights for our trees.
You are so generous SpookyGirl, our haunted forest is going to rock!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Godcrusher, those teaser letters about the book you ordered are hilarious!!!! I am intrigued, as well!!!

dbruner, great reap!! Love the NBC mug in the adorable pumpkin bag, love the large, fuzzy spider, and the Fall items, skull and cute puppy skeleton are nice!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

dbruner said:


> I got reaped today by SpookyGirl! Thank you so much!! I love it all. I was in the garage when I saw the mailman get out of his jeep to bring me the box, so excited when I saw Halloween stickers on it.
> 
> Opened the box to find a skeleton spider staring up at me! Lots of moss and spiders and a skull and a furry spider and webs for the haunted forest we are doing at work. The cute pumpkin bag held the NBC mug that is so beautiful. Also skeleton creatures and leaf garland and little pumpkins and purple lights for our trees.
> You are so generous SpookyGirl, our haunted forest is going to rock!


You're welcome! I'm glad you liked everything and the mug arrived unbroken.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Oh WitchyKitty, don’t underestimate your abilities, especially those you may not be aware of. Stranger things have been known to happen. Never forget that often we are the last to know what we can do. Of course, I know that anything dastardly would have been inadvertent on your part. I think chubstuff is correct to be overly cautious...


Well, weird things do tend to spontaneously happen in my family, lol. We come from a long line of witches down generations. Some may not want to admit it, some try to ignore it, some embrace it, but, regardless, weird stuff happens, spooky things are seen or heard, dreams and feelings are had, and abilities abound from family member to family member. I suppose it's only fair to say that I could have more abilities that are not yet known, to me, or that I haven't noticed...

What if I have been inadvertently opening portals and vortexes and not realizing it??? What could I have caused in my lifetime?????? {{WitchyKitty looks around, suspiciously, hoping to not see any killer clowns or demons...also, wondering if this could be the solution to where all the missing socks and tupperware lids go...}}


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

Ahhh... the weekend. A time to relax, lean back and slip into the warm embrace of a couch in much the same manner as a corpse being thrown into a coffin. It is divine. A moment to cast aside the fevered work of reaping and enjoy life at a slower pace. Soon enough you will be clawing at the lid of your coffin crying to get out. Why is it humans want something so badly only to get it, and rush off to the next best thing? There is joy in decay, delight in rust. We reapers understand the nature of millennia. All too soon, in a few thousand years, new humans will be digging you up, putting your bones in a museum, and wondering exactly what all the strange objects you were buried with meant. The toaster will be particularly confusing. 

That is why the weekend is so comforting. It is a time to relax, lay back, close your eyes, and let the cold embrace of darkness overtake you. Sleep a few hours longer. Let others go out and play their sports for your entertainment. You have no need to lift your body parts save to shove one more bite of nachos into your gaping maw. You are training for the day when all you have to move is your hand struggling to grab the safety coffin's bell and ring it. All too soon... all too soon. For now, wait, dear victim. Monday approaches. The reaping will begin. Your deadline is near. So, terribly, terribly sweet. Like the taste of hemlock on your lips.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A spell for traveling packages:


Double bubble wrap, fold and cover
Box be strong and tape don't muddle 
Paper wads placed, not even a quiver
To the right house you will deliver 
Roads be smooth and turbulence low
Give your recipient wondrous glow 
Nothing broken nothing cracked
Pristine shape the way you were packed
All these things I wish for thee 
I cast this spell, so mote it be!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Grinning Reaper, you make me smile!
Witchykitty the suspense is getting to me, it must be anxiety inducing for you as well! I LOVE that teaser letter!! The creativity & humor with this group makes me so happy, I love being a part of this!💋


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Nothing like waiting to the last minute to finish crafting for the victim. Don't worry though. The reaper always gets it victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GrinningReaper said:


> Ahhh... the weekend. A time to relax, lean back and slip into the warm embrace of a couch in much the same manner as a corpse being thrown into a coffin. It is divine. A moment to cast aside the fevered work of reaping and enjoy life at a slower pace. Soon enough you will be clawing at the lid of your coffin crying to get out. Why is it humans want something so badly only to get it, and rush off to the next best thing? There is joy in decay, delight in rust. We reapers understand the nature of millennia. All too soon, in a few thousand years, new humans will be digging you up, putting your bones in a museum, and wondering exactly what all the strange objects you were buried with meant. The toaster will be particularly confusing.
> 
> That is why the weekend is so comforting. It is a time to relax, lay back, close your eyes, and let the cold embrace of darkness overtake you. Sleep a few hours longer. Let others go out and play their sports for your entertainment. You have no need to lift your body parts save to shove one more bite of nachos into your gaping maw. You are training for the day when all you have to move is your hand struggling to grab the safety coffin's bell and ring it. All too soon... all too soon. For now, wait, dear victim. Monday approaches. The reaping will begin. Your deadline is near. So, terribly, terribly sweet. Like the taste of hemlock on your lips.
> 
> View attachment 737034


Lol, ahhh, your posts are always so amusing. 
Mmmmm...nachos...
Bears season starts Sunday afternoon!! FOOTBALL!!!! (Also, for those who watch, Halloween Wars and Outrageous Pumpkins start Sunday night, too! Woot!)
I don't have nachos for the game {sad pumpkin emoji}, but we do have a dozen, fresh apple cider doughnuts from the local orchard! I'll save all my arm lifting power for those...though I may have to use my arm power to lift just one, tonight...Mmmmm...

I definitely want a bell for outside my coffin, lol. I don't think I want to be buried with my toaster, though...a good stockpile of snacks, just in case, would be nice, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> A spell for traveling packages:
> 
> 
> Double bubble wrap, fold and cover
> ...


LOVE this, hahaha! it's perfect! I shall light some candles and start chanting your spell along with you...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> Nothing like waiting to the last minute to finish crafting for the victim. Don't worry though. The reaper always gets it victim.


I second this motion!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOVE this, hahaha! it's perfect! I shall light some candles and start chanting your spell along with you...


Thank you!, If it works I'm going to use it every year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

* 🎃 Just want to remind people that the 2nd Reaper sign ups are going on and will be ending in just over a week. If you wish to play the 2nd Reaper, too...or missed this one and want to join the 2nd for that reason...you should get your list ready and go PM bethene, soon!! They need more sign ups for the 2nd!!! You know you want to!!👻*


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

OH MY GAWD, WE'VE BEEN REAPED! 
And it really is a reap... not a Schrödinger's cat ​
Today, we put aside our shotgun, various mystical amulets, and the half-empty holy water bottle. We did it again. Late night stakeouts are hard. Mistakes are made. Water bottles and Holy Water vials look a lot alike. We get thirsty. We're sure there is another nasty letter from the Archdiocese already on the way. But pushing forward, we were confident that the box was free of creatures with evil intent. We drew straws as to who would open it, and I won... or lost... it really is a matter of perspective.

Slowly opening the box, this is what we found.










Imagine our confusion. We have a letter on top of everything that says open last. How are we supposed to access everything else if what we're supposed to open last is on top of everything else? We're going to go have a swig of holy water and think this one through. We're sure there's a work around. We'll get back to you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> OH MY GAWD, WE'VE BEEN REAPED!
> And it really is a reap... not a Schrödinger's cat ​
> Today, we put aside our shotgun, various mystical amulets, and the half-empty holy water bottle. We did it again. Late night stakeouts are hard. Mistakes are made. Water bottles and Holy Water vials look a lot alike. We get thirsty. We're sure there is another nasty letter from the Archdiocese already on the way. But pushing forward, we were confident that the box was free of creatures with evil intent. We drew straws as to who would open it, and I won... or lost... it really is a matter of perspective.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Well, I'm glad there wasn't a dead cat or a vortex with evil creatures crawling out of it. (I hope the luxury car keys and $100,000 are still in there then...if they aren't, then I blame the postal service. They probably cut the box open, took the car and money...and maybe the cat?...and sealed the box back up. I'm sorry if those main gifts aren't in there due to shady postal workers...maybe the evil clown got them???)

Sorry I confused you with my evil puzzle on how to open items with an item you can't open, on top...I supposed there was something evil inside the box, after all, mwaha...mwahahaha...MWAHAHAHAHAAA!!! {{cackle/purr}}


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh for #@!$s */#@!!! Your hilarious! Do you do this with Christmas too?
Cant wait for next week when you open the letter!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Problem solved. It didn't take us long to figure out the work around for a box that has an "open last" letter on top of everything else. We flipped the box and opened it up from the bottom.










Now we have access to all the goodies Witchy Kitty sent to us, with the "open last" letter on the bottom. And what an amazing reap it is. Unfortunately, it's too dark this late in the evening to show you the amazing things we received. Our camera can't take pictures in the dark. So, we'll have to wait until tomorrow to show off her wonderful reap. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Problem solved. It didn't take us long to figure out the work around for a box that has an "open last" letter on top of everything else. We flipped the box and opened it up from the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 737063
> 
> ...


Good on you for figuring out a work around! Lol!

(I hope you didn't slice through what was at the bottom...not that I can remember what was at the bottom, lol.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh....you guys crack me up totally!!! You ate so fun!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear victim your package is due Monday. I was so worried (as usual) I didn’t pack it well enough I untaped it and add more padding.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Panther, try the spell I wrote on page 14. I'll try anything when I ship!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Problem solved. It didn't take us long to figure out the work around for a box that has an "open last" letter on top of everything else. We flipped the box and opened it up from the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 737063
> 
> ...


Haha this has been so much fun we almost don’t want it to end! We checked several times today to see if there were any developments. The letter issue about killed us. 😂 Best reveal ever!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> Nothing like waiting to the last minute to finish crafting for the victim. Don't worry though. The reaper always gets it victim.


This is the closest I have ever cut it! Concerned about the paint being dry enough but think I am just going to just make it! There was an hour this morning where none of the projects were going right and I was feeling so defeated...and then itI turned the corner and it all started to come together this afternoon. 🎃A final teaser...


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part 2 of my Reap:
> 
> My Reaper made me some awesome potion bottle and vases for my witches kitchen. I have quite the potion bottle collection but I don't have anything like these!! Each bottle was not just hand labeled but also hand colored by my reaper! I can't say enough about them---they are all unique shapes I didn't have and the labels are wonderful. I even got an "Ewww" from my husband for the Troll Boogers which delighted me. (Where did you find that cool bottle with the leather straps!?) I was also surprised to find a stunning collection of metal antique looking keys in the jars!
> They are the perfect addition to my collection -- thank you SO much!!
> ...


Wow!! Beautiful items! I love those framed beetles


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

ceo418 said:


> And more pictures! So much to see, and even a craft to do myself! And treats for Shadow. Thanks so much again
> View attachment 736806
> View attachment 736808
> View attachment 736809
> ...


I love that first pumpkin, he's so creepy adorable! And those little kitties nestles in their own little pumpkin, awww


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

On this dreary morning, a two part update. I've been REAPED!!! Photos to come once my little pumpkin goes down for a slumber and I can relish in the fun of unearthing spooky tricks and treats!

And to my victim... postal gremlins have wreaked havoc on a part of your reap. I finally got the last installment delivered yesterday, so your box-o-fun will be shipped tomorrow. Lots of black flame candle magic coming your way 🎃


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Teaser pictures!! Can I just say I am a SUCKER for hometown treats?! Whenever we go on a trip, I first plan where we’re eating and what the town specialty is 🤣 So these local popcorn packs are just so delightful!! And pairs perfectly with our movie watchlist we finalized last night 🎃🤓

Thank you secret reaper!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Snickers said:


> Teaser pictures!! Can I just say I am a SUCKER for hometown treats?! Whenever we go on a trip, I first plan where we’re eating and what the town specialty is 🤣 So these local popcorn packs are just so delightful!! And pairs perfectly with our movie watchlist we finalized last night 🎃🤓
> 
> Thank you secret reaper!!
> View attachment 737108
> ...


Mmmmmm, flavored popcorn!!! That's a fun gift to go with a Halloween movie watch list! You have to have popcorn with movies!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I got a teaser from my SR today!! I had 2 Amazon packages waiting for me today (on a Sunday at that!) I don't buy from Amazon so I was puzzled until I opened it up lol thanks for the solar pumpkin, mini tombstones and the raven skull whoever you are!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I got a teaser from my SR today!! I had 2 Amazon packages waiting for me today (on a Sunday at that!) I don't buy from Amazon so I was puzzled until I opened it up lol thanks for the solar pumpkin, mini tombstones and the raven skull whoever you are!!
> View attachment 737117


Awesome! Love the mini stones and the pumpkin is cool!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My Reapee has a package that is winging its way North in the morning. It is ready to fly!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you all for your patience. It is time to reveal Witchy Kitty's reap. A reap is a wonderful thing, and it's so important to make sure the reap gets the full attention it deserves by presenting it in the best light possible. For us, that's usually between 2:00 and 4:00 pm. That is when the light is just right for taking photos. If you look back on the posts Witchy Kitty makes, you can tell she takes a great deal of pride in her work. We can offer no less in presenting her gifts without regret.

When Bethene first announced the Secret Reaper sign up, Witchy Kitty posted a cute little kitty her husband gave her. Beside the kitty were wondrous muffins that added to the festive atmosphere. However, to those of us with a sweet tooth, those muffins were far more alluring than the ceramic cat.










We mentioned that to her, and when it came time to reap us, she did not forget that conversation. Here is our first reaper gift

RECIPE CARDS! 










Not just any cards, mind you. These are some of Witchy Kitty's favorite treats and main dishes; including the muffins in her picture. Now we really don't know much about the Internet, or why bloggers do what they do with pictures of food. We do understand the nature of plating a dish to make it look it's best. We try to do that. What we don't get is why, when we Google a recipe for jambalaya, we're going to be sent to some blogger who will post dozens of pictures before they ever get to showing us the recipe we hoped to find. 

Instead, we see photo after photo of the spices of the jambalaya, the mixing of the spices, the cooking of the jambalaya, the presentation of the jambalaya from the front, the back, the side, aerial views taken with a drone, the MRI print outs, and lord knows how many other photos. Sometimes there are so many photos and stories about why they love jambalaya that we forget why we came to the site in the first place.

But, who are we to argue with the Internet? We love our recipes from Witchy Kitty, because we can just pick one up, and it's all there without digging through photos and family history. But we also want to show you how much we love them. So, we follow the Internet rules, and present some of our first tries at Witchy Kitty's recipes.

*Coca-Cola BBQ Pulled Chicken:*























Okay, three is the most we can post before we get bored.

*Taco Pasta Salad:*























The eyeballs were optional, but we really think it ties the salad together.

*Snickerdoodles:*
















Okay, this photo reveal was supposed to be so much better. It was a plate full of yummy snickerdoodles and a cold glass of milk. But we have ghosts. Did we mention the ghosts? They're mostly fine right up until you try to find your keys or you're hoping to do a fantastic photo shoot of cookies and milk. Turn away from them, and ghosts can be a real pain in the netherworld. Oh, and did we mention they're two dead bears? Yeah, that might account for the snarfing down of cookies when our backs are turned.

Which brings us to the next marvelous reaper gift from Witchy Kitty. It's really too bad our 10 pictures for this post are all used up. But don't worry. There's always tomorrow. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Thank you all for your patience. It is time to reveal Witchy Kitty's reap. A reap is a wonderful thing, and it's so important to make sure the reap gets the full attention it deserves by presenting it in the best light possible. For us, that's usually between 2:00 and 4:00 pm. That is when the light is just right for taking photos. If you look back on the posts Witchy Kitty makes, you can tell she takes a great deal of pride in her work. We can offer no less in presenting her gifts without regret.
> 
> When Bethene first announced the Secret Reaper sign up, Witchy Kitty posted a cute little kitty her husband gave her. Beside the kitty were wondrous muffins that added to the festive atmosphere. However, to those of us with a sweet tooth, those muffins were far more alluring than the ceramic cat.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!! I LOVE IT! I love how you made some of the recipes I sent you and how fantastically you displayed them!!!

The Coca-Cola BBQ Pulled Chicken in the skull looks so awesome! Is it bad I want to lick that coca-cola bbq sauce dripping off the skull, hahaha! (Though, I couldn't because I'm vegetarian and it's dripping off real chicken, lol. I always save some sauce separate to put on my own veggie sandwich.)

The addition of the eyeballs to the Taco Pasta Salad really makes the dish. I'll have to try that, next time!

I'm thinking the Snickerdoodles look like they may have turned out...from what I can see that's left of the one, lol! It's a shame the Ghost bears ate them all on you...I hope you, at least, got to try them...
The satellite view really helped me get an idea of how your recipe turned out...very "Recipe Blog" post worthy!

Lol, I hope you enjoy each of the recipes we printed up, for you. It took awhile to pick out just the right ones. Of the ones you made, here, I hope they turned out, for you, and that you liked them! I can't wait to see what you post, tomorrow!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I swear I am going to get everything shipped on time... just with no time left...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, its finally happening!! You guys are hilarious! So sorry the ghosts ate your snickerdoodles! I love the Google Earth of where they were, that helps anyone wanting to avoid bear ghosts! (I won't tell the HOA, the less interaction with those folks, the better!) I love the eyeballs on the salad, your presentation is perfect! Sigh, I'll tune in tomorrow for the remainder of the reap....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*...and for those wondering, there are Halloween and Fall recipes in all the recipes I sent to Chubstuff, too, which is why they are in a Halloween themed Secret Reaper, lol. I just sent a bunch more recipes, in addition!* 🎃


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dearest Reapee,
I’ve had some unexpected things to deal with over the past 2 weeks with my fur babies, which put me way behind so I’m afraid I am going to be a few days late in shipping out your goodies! I have most everything ready, but am just waiting on one thing before I can seal up the box and send it on it’s way to you. But rest assured, it’s coming soon! I hope the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I got a teaser from my SR today!! I had 2 Amazon packages waiting for me today (on a Sunday at that!) I don't buy from Amazon so I was puzzled until I opened it up lol thanks for the solar pumpkin, mini tombstones and the raven skull whoever you are!!
> View attachment 737117


Love that creepy pumpkin!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Dearest Reapee,
> I’ve had some unexpected things to deal with over the past 2 weeks with my fur babies, which put me way behind so I’m afraid I am going to be a few days late in shipping out your goodies! I have most everything ready, but am just waiting on one thing before I can seal up the box and send it on it’s way to you. But rest assured, it’s coming soon! I hope the wait will be worth it!


I hope all is well with your fur babies!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww...I hope your furbabies are ok!!!

Chubstuff. You simply crack me up. Great displays of the food! I may want the taco pasta salad recipe!! The eye balls are a great touch


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a wonderful teaser gift!!! I literally squealed!!!. I will get pictures posted asap....but just got back from having 3 broken teeth pulled. Need a nap and medicine asap.. The numbness is wearing off. But never fear will get them taken soon. Just wanted to let my reaper know it arrived.. Safely!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim, your package has been dropped off, but since Sally has her eye (pun totally intended) on us it may take a little longer as sometimes they stop mail service when a storm is looming. Saying prayers it gets to you unbroken.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Aww...I hope your furbabies are ok!!!
> 
> Chubstuff. You simply crack me up. Great displays of the food! I may want the taco pasta salad recipe!! The eye balls are a great touch


I can get you that Taco Pasta recipe later, today. If i forget, remind me. It's soooo good and the recipe makes enough for a party or to feed my husband and i for days, lol.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Well WitchfulThinking and I had a very productive reaper weekend and I know my package was supposed to be out by today but it will be tomorrow. One last little bit for drying plus I was exhausted from all of our fun. I am turning into an old lady 
Chubstuff you kept us in stitches. I don't want the reap to ever end! I wish I was your neighbor too. You must throw epic parties with those serving platters!

So many great reaps have happened. 
WitchyKitty that book is impressive! who was your reaper? 
Tzgirls I love the mermaids, so many great things for your dead sea theme
DeadEd - Whoa that is a beautiful broom. Those books look great, are they leather work? How did your reaper get your potion bottles to glow? Who is your amazing reaper?
Lucid your poems were so funny, CEO I love the coasters and kitty treats. 
Astor which classic movies? Who is your reaper?
GodCrusher those letters are a hoot. I cant wait to see what you get.
Dbruner great haunted forest items and I love that theme, wish we had more trees to pull that off
Snickers yummy popcorn and I am going to keep a copy of that movie list!
Halloweeiner are you sure that is a teaser? So many wonderful things. Who knew they made solar pumpkins?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope all is well with the fur babies. Had a scare recently with my Halloween (literally my Halloween treat) fur baby Tabitha. It’s scary when one of yours kids is ill. Positive energy being sent 😺


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Well WitchfulThinking and I had a very productive reaper weekend and I know my package was supposed to be out by today but it will be tomorrow. One last little bit for drying plus I was exhausted from all of our fun. I am turning into an old lady
> Chubstuff you kept us in stitches. I don't want the reap to ever end! I wish I was your neighbor too. You must throw epic parties with those serving platters!
> 
> So many great reaps have happened.
> ...


I don't know who my Reaper is...the box just said Part 1.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Hope all is well with the fur babies. Had a scare recently with my Halloween (literally my Halloween treat) fur baby Tabitha. It’s scary when one of yours kids is ill. Positive energy being sent 😺


Hope your Tabitha is okay! One of my kitties was really sick, too. She's better, now, thankfully. I have another that has been having sinus issues all spring and summer, though...still trying to figure out the cause...


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> Dear Victim,
> Your Reap is packaged and ready to go...it should begin its journey to you tomorrow...
> View attachment 736763


Holy smoke, I am the lucky victim that received this wonderfully spooky box!!! 🎃🎃🎃 I am thrilled! The only down side is that I was on my way to work when I picked it up and can’t open it until I get home in the early morning hours. I’m working the evening shift so it will be well after midnight before I can indulge. I can’t tell you how excited I am. I will post photos tomorrow.

This is better than Christmas! The anticipation of opening it is killing me, LOL! Just looking at the care my thoughtful reaper put into the box and label has me all smiles! Thank you Holly Haunter!!! You are amazing and I don’t even know what is inside the box yet! 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Holy smoke, I am the lucky victim that received this wonderfully spooky box!!! 🎃🎃🎃 I am thrilled! The only down side is that I was on my way to work when I picked it up and can’t open it until I get home in the early morning hours. I’m working the evening shift so it will be well after midnight before I can indulge. I can’t tell you how excited I am. I will post photos tomorrow.
> 
> This is better than Christmas! The anticipation of opening it is killing me, LOL! Just looking at the care my thoughtful reaper put into the box and label has me all smiles! Thank you Holly Haunter!!! You are amazing and I don’t even know what is inside the box yet! 🎃🎃🎃


I’m so glad it arrived safely! I sure hope you like what’s inside!! 🎃☠👻


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spirits Vinyard, do give us an update when you get a chance, I hope your kitties are on the mend! Bethene-THREE broken teeth? Did I read that right? My goodness, no peanut brittle for you this year! Hope the meds are helping!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I received a wonderful teaser gift!!! I literally squealed!!!. I will get pictures posted asap....but just got back from having 3 broken teeth pulled. Need a nap and medicine asap.. The numbness is wearing off. But never fear will get them taken soon. Just wanted to let my reaper know it arrived.. Safely!


I hope you feel better and heal up quickly from your dental work!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

As mentioned in the previous post, we have dead bears living with us. They're nice enough, and they like Halloween. Witchy Kitty read about them at our website, and that leads us to our next reveal. These are our bears. You know how over the years pets and their owners start to look alike? Well, they say they look like us because we're their pets. That might be true. The nature of pets is always one where who owns who is debatable.










So Witchy Kitty sat down, and through laborious work, lost files, and all manner of setbacks created something wonderful...

Vinyl Transfers:









They're vinyl transfers of our bears! We know the red one is going on our car, but where the blue one is placed is still in flux. We'd love to show you what the red one looks like on our car, but we live in Oregon, and right now the fires leave a film of dust, smoke, and ash all over anything outside. So, until we can keep the car clean for a few days, the stickers will have to remain dreams for the future.

On to the next great thing...

This one met with less than enthusiastic response from one household member, Gypsy, our Egyptian diadem rat snake. He's a rescue snake. A pet store closing was going to euthanize him because he was a surly snake. Seeing what he might have looked like on another path, doesn't amuse him. Gypsy does not get Halloween. Hence the glazed over look in his eyes about this whole affair. (Actually he's getting ready to shed his skin. Those skins are his one contribution to Halloween. We put them into potion jars.)










Snake Bones:

Like most things that come into this house for Halloween, the bones got a makeover. Here are the before and after to give you an idea of its old and new look.










On to the next great thing...

Cheese Cloth:










This was such a timely gift. We mentioned that we have no ghosts, and would like one. Witchy Kitty sent along clothing for our ghost so he could work outside. As it turns out, he's going to be a crank ghost that lives inside. The logistics are being worked out, but we think the beginning of his outfit is very fetching. Sure, we need even more cheesecloth and we have some white Creepy Cloth laying around somewhere that's definitely going on. But the bones are there (pun intended). And you can tell he's thrilled. Look at that smile and the way his eyes sparkle. Eventually he'll be glowing thanks to Witchy Kitty's cheesecloth and a black light Saki Girl gave us last year. And yes, we already have a mausoleum set up in our front yard. We might have issues.

On to the next great thing...

Crystals and Casting stones:










One of us collects dragons. In the glassware of one that is supposed to hold liquid incense we put rocks and crystals given to us by friends. If there is any magic in our crystals and stones, it is from the thoughts they create each time we walk by them and recall the day we were given them. Witchy Kitty's have been added to the mix. It's the way it should be. No one stone is more important than another. There are some that gleam more in the low light, and a few whose darkness gives accent to the lighter stones. Yet, all of them are a part of the whole; part of the lives of friends who have thought to give us a gift that took millennia to create, and will last for millennia after we are gone. For those who notice other things, The card is from Witchy Kitty as well. We put up cards we receive throughout the holidays. (and there is a collection of Hotei on the level below for those even more insanely observant)

On to the next great thing:

M&Ms (not the candy; Maggots and Marigolds):










Nothing quite says you care like glow in the dark maggots. They're for the potion jars we're slowly creating, and come next Halloween when we put up our witches shack for the first time, the maggots will have their place. The marigold seeds from Witchy Kitty's garden will find a place in our garden even sooner. Come spring, they will be planted in yogurt containers and when they're big enough, and the frosts have passed, they will go out next to the tomatoes and peppers to keep the bugs away.

On to the next great thing:

Pot Holders:










Home sewn with an eye to our liking vintage Halloween decorations, Witchy Kitty gives us the gift of self we asked for. And that leaves us at the bottom of the reap. The letter to be opened last. The final gift of Witchy Kitty for her happy victims. The final mystery to be revealed. But that is for another post. The last great thing.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Geez Bethene hope you mend quick. What a year this has been for everyone. Positive energy for all, human and fur


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Witchy Kitty’s Reap --The Last Great Gift









The final gift in Witchy Kitty’s reap is a letter. However, no one but us will ever see it. There should always be an air of mystery to every reap. Witchy Kitty’s letter is that mystery. It’s not a total secret, but there are personal revelations that we think we’ll keep to ourselves.

The letter is an explanation of every one of our gifts. It tells us why she chose them, how she made them, and guidance in using them. It is the culmination of what we think is a perfect reap. When the sign-up for the Secret Reapers began, Witchy Kitty was unsure she could even participate. Like so many of us, the pandemic had taken a toll on her family. Both her husband and she had lost their jobs. Money was tight, and the outcome didn’t look good.

However, so many of those involved with the Secret Reapers encouraged her to participate. She was part of the tradition that so many looked forward to seeing. In the end, she decided to become part of yet another year in the grand tradition of the Secret Reapers. What she gave us is what we had always loved about the reapers in past years. It wasn't a haul of goodies. It was the gift of self.

Beyond the reaps full of gifts that go so far beyond the minimum twenty dollars that they astound, beyond those reaps that seem to be little more than grabbing Halloween stuff and throwing it into a box; beyond all that, there lie the reaps that reach out toward something beyond the gifts. As much fun as Witchy Kitty’s gifts were, each one was carefully thought out and each one a reflection of Witchy Kitty’s personality.

The Secret Reapers have always been not just a chance to exchange gifts, but an opportunity to share a bit of who we are at the same time. We love our reap, because the last great gift was Witchy Kitty taking the time to show the person behind the gifts, and the thoughts behind the reap. It convinced us to hang in there for another year and hope for better times. We hope the same for her. This year, our house will be full of haunted things. We love them all. But some will shine in the darkness just a bit more than others because they were given to us by one who understands the spirit of a Secret Reaper.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got such an awesome teaser in the mail today!!! A big thank you to my Reaper! I LOVE the witch necklace!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Witchy Kitty’s Reap --The Last Great Gift
> 
> View attachment 737244
> 
> ...


Great job on the reap WitchyKitty and thank you chubstuff for bringing it all to life. Your reveal was a delight to see and so awesome to see your items put to use. We laughed our way through and then your last post was so moving. It says everything I feel about Secret Reaper and made me cry (happy tears) that there are others who give of themselves and really get it. Thank you.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving the teasers and reaps that are hitting! Despite my very best effort over the last few weeks and most especially this long weekend with Spookerstar I am going to miss the deadline by a few hours. I have never missed the deadline before and am upset with myself but I had nightmares last night of the paint all peeling off with the bubble wrap and since the final coat of sealer couldn't go on until this morning I made the hard decision to instead give it proper dry time and ship in the morning. Gave it my full effort and hoping you will like it victim!! Sorry for the delay!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have never missed the deadline before and am upset with myself but I had nightmares last night of the paint all peeling off with the bubble wrap and since the final coat of sealer couldn't go on until this morning I made the hard decision to instead give it proper dry time and ship in the morning.


Leave a note in the box that says your dog ate your reap. It used to work when I was younger and missed deadlines.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> Witchy Kitty’s Reap --The Last Great Gift
> 
> View attachment 737244
> 
> ...





chubstuff said:


> As mentioned in the previous post, we have dead bears living with us. They're nice enough, and they like Halloween. Witchy Kitty read about them at our website, and that leads us to our next reveal. These are our bears. You know how over the years pets and their owners start to look alike? Well, they say they look like us because we're their pets. That might be true. The nature of pets is always one where who owns who is debatable.
> 
> View attachment 737200
> 
> ...





chubstuff said:


> Thank you all for your patience. It is time to reveal Witchy Kitty's reap. A reap is a wonderful thing, and it's so important to make sure the reap gets the full attention it deserves by presenting it in the best light possible. For us, that's usually between 2:00 and 4:00 pm. That is when the light is just right for taking photos. If you look back on the posts Witchy Kitty makes, you can tell she takes a great deal of pride in her work. We can offer no less in presenting her gifts without regret.
> 
> When Bethene first announced the Secret Reaper sign up, Witchy Kitty posted a cute little kitty her husband gave her. Beside the kitty were wondrous muffins that added to the festive atmosphere. However, to those of us with a sweet tooth, those muffins were far more alluring than the ceramic cat.
> 
> ...


Okay. Your three latest post of my reap to you are in backwards order of how you posted them, but they are all there.
I loved seeing not just the items I sent...which were less than I usually send, but I tried to make them the most thoughtful, personal, and heartfelt, for sure...
I loved how you made and displayed some of the many recipes I sent you...complete with story and explanation.
I love how you showed The original picture and explained the haunted bears vinyls I made you.
I love your adorable Gypsy, the Egyptian rat snake, and the story of how you saved his life!!! Hugs, to you, for that!! I'm sad if it made your snake sad, though...if I'd known you had a snake, I would've sent a different skelly animal! That said, I love the aging process you gave it!
I love that a gift of glowing maggots is a loving, caring gift, to you...only to a Halloween lover, lol...or maybe a bird...
I love how you added my crystals and stones I gave you from my own collection in with the ones you have received from others in your cool dragon holder. It's definitely a way to keep their magic going!
I love the start of your crank ghost! It looks amazing with the green skeletal body and white robes! I'm glad I was able to give you a start to his outfit to help keep him dressed and warm. I can't wait to see him finished!!!!
I am so pleased you liked the vintage print potholders I sewed for you to go with all your recipes!! I'm glad you will have a use for the marigold seeds I harvested from my own marigolds, too! I hope they sprout and bloom beautifully, for you, next year!
Your whole reveal, start to finish...waaaaay back from my post of when I sent it out and worried I could've randomly boxed up other things in there...like a cat...since I was drowsy on benadryl, to the SLOOOOOWWW, teasing, hilarious one step at a time receiving, opening of the box, opening of the gifts and the full quantum physics/vortex/portal theory with cats, werewolves, large spiders, and evil clowns...rock salt and holy water...and all in between, made your unboxing if my gifts, to you, fun for me and many other forum members who were following along (if you weren't, you should go waaay back and read all chubstuffs posts on this!!!)

I am so glad yo seem to love everything!

Most importantly, thank you for your last post, about my sealed letter...what you wrote in that post literally brought me to tears as I read it out loud to my husband. Even though I wasn't able to send you as much as I wanted, you made my small reap seem so much bigger, and made me feel happier about it. You made me feel like I gave you the biggest reap in the world, just because you have a huge heart...and because you are hilarious. It was a treat, to me, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart. Hugs!
I'm glad it makes you want to join, again, next year, too!
This is what SR is all about. Thoughtfulness and making people happy while keeping the Halloween spirit alive! (You were able to make me happy with the reveal of my own reap, to you!! That's something special!)

HAPPY SECRET REAPER, CHUBSTUFF...AND EVERYONE...AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN SEASON!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Got such an awesome teaser in the mail today!!! A big thank you to my Reaper! I LOVE the witch necklace!!!
> View attachment 737246
> View attachment 737247


Love this teaser!!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Going out first thing tomorrow


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

Here we are at the crossroads, dear reaper. The deadline has come. Like a torso flying away from the legs as the scythe cleaves a body, this is the moment when we must part. It has been glorious. We have loved our time together with you. The waiting for the end to come is a part of a reaper’s job description, but we never tire of our job.

Now the only wait is upon your shoulders; waiting for the post office to swiftly complete their appointed rounds. The minutes will tick away into hours, the hours into days. This wait is ephemeral at best. The true agony of the transcendental wait has passed between us. One mourns the passing, and clings to the darkness, fearful of the coming light.

Perhaps that is why the post office is so kind to mention they are coming for you even in the gloom of night. Like a banshee crying at your entryway, the postal worker will one day knock upon your door. Expect their deliveries soon and my revisit at some time in the future. We will count the days until our reunion. We always count the days. Such exquisite longing.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Such talented eloquent writing here on the forum. I hope some of you write books! Chubstuff what a wonderful post about the gift of self. It was so fun watching it all unfold. Hostesswiththemostess that's a great necklace. Grinning reaper, parting is such sweet sorrow, I hope you will still haunt the forum when your victim receives & posts their goodie box.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Chubstuff your last post brought me to tears. It is so true that this community of reapers is special. The time we devote to thinking and planning for someone we have never met and wanting to send that one special thing that with bring them joy gives me joy in return. My heart is full and the Halloween spirit lives here 🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Chubstuff, I cried reading your post too. You bring such heart to the reaper. Your funny posts kept us entertained. And your thoughtful posts gave a glimpse into the wonderful souls you are!!!

I love this forum!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well.. Feeling better today...not back to normal(what ever that is!) Yes...you heard right. 3 broken teeth. Due to my RA I have dry mouth.... And the teeth get brittle.. Oh well. Have a fair amount of dental work to have done yet...cha ching!!! Lol!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are the pictures of my teaser gifts!!! I got a wall plaque that is so perfect for me...Welcome my Pretties.... Fits my wicked witch items so well!!! A great spider for my spider area. I have used mine for years in the weather mine are looking a bit shabby. So it's wonderful to have another one!!
A really awesome pair of leggings. They have a reaper on them...perfect for the reaper queen!! My little kitten Lucy thinks they are great too!!
And 2 adorable little pumpkins! I have them on my china already!!!
And last..but not least for sure...I actually squealed seeing them...Shiny Bright. Halloween ornaments!!! I have always wanted them. I am obsessed with Shiny bright for any holiday!! Thank you so much TZgirls123l!!!! You rock!!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> Well.. Feeling better today...not back to normal(what ever that is!) Yes...you heard right. 3 broken teeth. Due to my RA I have dry mouth.... And the teeth get brittle.. Oh well. Have a fair amount of dental work to have done yet...cha ching!!! Lol!


Ugh...I am in the same boat with the dental work. My husband and I have both done a ton of dental work the past month and it is horrible! And it costs $$$. Hopefully by Halloween we will have it all caught up on.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Okay, i finally got to open my reap and it is to die for! And it turns out that I had two reapers, Holly Haunter and her very talented daughter, red flayer. I know, how sweet is that?!!! The thoughtfulness, generosity and detail that went into my reap absolutely blows me away. There will be lots of photos but they do not do this reap justice. It is a dream reap!

The detail that went into wrapping my gifts is exquisite. Even the back side of packages were decorated. These were almost too nice to open. Seriously, I just stood there admiring them for the longest time as they were pieces of artwork all their own.

There was one item not wrapped. It was a pack of Horror Balls and had a note attached that reads “For you to squeeze in nervous anticipation of what is in your reap.” Yes, my reapers are very detailed and thoughtful! I must live a sheltered life (no kids, lol!) because I had never seen these before. They are so cool! They are squishy and have mice inside that pop in and out of the holes when the balls are squeezed. I love these! Who knew?!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Okay, i finally got to open my reap and it is to die for! And it turns out that I had two reapers, Holly Haunter and her very talented daughter, red flayer. I know, how sweet is that?!!! The thoughtfulness, generosity and detail that went into my reap absolutely blows me away. There will be lots of photos but they do not do this reap justice. It is a dream reap!
> 
> The detail that went into wrapping my gifts is exquisite. Even the back side of packages were decorated. These were almost too nice to open. Seriously, I just stood there admiring them for the longest time as they were pieces of artwork all their own.
> 
> ...


Wow! that wrapping is beautiful!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Post two of my reap! It was difficult to decide which gift to open first! With each I opened, I kept asking myself how it could get any better. Then I opened the last box and oh my wickedness, it was beyond anything I could have hoped for! i received not one but two boxes of black taper candles that bleed red. I have the perfect candle holder to put these in! The next item was three Tarot tapestries, the Sun, Moon, and the Star. I love them! I probably have a hundred tarot decks but almost no tarot wall art. These are perfect and add immensely to my tarot collection!

But we aren’t done yet! The next gift was a wooden coffin with a gothic cross on it! Yes! Tucked inside was large hoop earrings and a stackable snake ring for gypsy/fortune teller costume. Right on! The coffin is so versatile and will be utilized year round. It goes wonderfully in my vampire dispkay as well as being the perfect size to store a deck of tarot cards.

The next two gifts were something that I can use for my alter, a ceramic cauldron candle and white sage! I love white sage and use it for ceremonies as well as on my alter. The cauldron candle is something that I have looked for the last two years. It has always been sold out in my area. Did I tell you how good it smells? Score!

The next item I had been wanting for quiet a while. It is the most wonderful Santa Muerte statue! I had wanted one with a black robe signifying protection. When I put it on my wish list for my reaper I really was only dreaming, not really thinking that I would get it. Just wow! It also will be out all year on my alter.

And then I opened the last gift and was totally blown away all over again! Holly painted two of the most wonderfully creepy, absolutely amazing, works of art for me. Talk about talent! I love the It theme and the skull! I don’t think I have seen artwork the way you nailed it Holly. These pieces are detailed, exquisite and I am so grateful and lucky to have them in my collection. They too will be displayed throughout the year. I am beyond appreciative that you painted these for me Holly! You are a true artis!

Then there are the two cards, both amazing pieces of art! In the one from red flayer, she included two Eye of Providence body tattoo sheets. I love them red flayer and they will definitely add to my fortune teller costume! You are so sweet to think of it and to make a very special card for me!

red flayer and Holly Haunter, I just can’t thank the two of you enough!🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃 I love every single thing that you sent me. It could not have been a more perfect reap!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Here are the pictures of my teaser gifts!!! I got a wall plaque that is so perfect for me...Welcome my Pretties.... Fits my wicked witch items so well!!! A great spider for my spider area. I have used mine for years in the weather mine are looking a bit shabby. So it's wonderful to have another one!!
> A really awesome pair of leggings. They have a reaper on them...perfect for the reaper queen!! My little kitten Lucy thinks they are great too!!
> And 2 adorable little pumpkins! I have them on my china already!!!
> And last..but not least for sure...I actually squealed seeing them...Shiny Bright. Halloween ornaments!!! I have always wanted them. I am obsessed with Shiny bright for any holiday!! Thank you so much TZgirls123l!!!! You rock!!!


I love your reap Bethene! I‘m so glad you are feeling a bit better and hope you fully recover soon!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay. Your three latest post of my reap to you are in backwards order of how you posted them, but they are all there.
> I loved seeing not just the items I sent...which were less than I usually send, but I tried to make them the most thoughtful, personal, and heartfelt, for sure...
> I loved how you made and displayed some of the many recipes I sent you...complete with story and explanation.
> I love how you showed The original picture and explained the haunted bears vinyls I made you.
> ...


I love the reap you sent WitchyKitty. You put so much thought, energy and heart into it. That’s not a small thing! Thank you for being you and all that you contribute to this forum.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> Ugh...I am in the same boat with the dental work. My husband and I have both done a ton of dental work the past month and it is horrible! And it costs $$$. Hopefully by Halloween we will have it all caught up on.





bethene said:


> Well.. Feeling better today...not back to normal(what ever that is!) Yes...you heard right. 3 broken teeth. Due to my RA I have dry mouth.... And the teeth get brittle.. Oh well. Have a fair amount of dental work to have done yet...cha ching!!! Lol!


I feel ya' guys on the dental work. I've been having it extensively done since LAST September! Covid put a halt to the work for awhile, I started it back up and I'm in limbo, now, due to losing my insurance and the latest tooth being worked on is a huge question mark as to what to do. I had a root canal done on it back in Feb, no crown work, just the root canal...I had pain up in the area where the jaw meets the roots, but the endodontist couldn't see what was causing it. He reopened the filling, checked it out, put some meds up in there and reclosed it, hoping that would help. It didn't. He told me I'd have to go have it pulled. I went to my regular dentist and he said the same thing, he didn't want to crown it if there was still an unknown pain. He couldn't see what was causing the pain, either, and offered up me going to a far away specialist for root pain work, which I didnt have the money to do, or go consult with the oral surgeon. I went to the oral surgeon and he wouldn't pull the tooth, as he wondered if it was, if fact, a specific MS pain that happens in the side of the face and jaw. He asked me to contact my neurologist, first, and ask. So, off I went o email him! He said he didn't think it was that, but without doing another MRI, he couldn't know, for sure, so he said we could just try treating it with the meds, regardless, to see if they would help before going through the oral surgery. Soooooo, I then get sick with an upper respiratory infection that put me in the ER (thought I had Covid or pneumonia) at the same time I started said medication AND another MS medication, and I was so sick, not knowing what was causing what for my sickness and pain, I had to stop taking both meds until I get better from the URI, which just won't go away...then, I will try taking them one at a time so I can better gauge which medication seemed to be giving me dangerous side effects (I think it was the med for the face pain, so I'll probably end up just having to get this stupid root canaled tooth pulled, after all...which I have to wait until we get insurance to even do so. What a waste of time, pain and money to get that root canal and possibly have the tooth pulled...and then have the chance the pain will still be there if it really was due to my MS. Sigh.) Lol, this is after having many back teeth pulled, filled or root canaled since September, last year. All my front teeth are great, I just had damage to every single molar due to grinding my teeth from stress and severe pain, constantly, grinding them while I sleep, and from the high dose steroid meds they had me on for awhile for when my MS first hit (they can weaken bone). Oh, and the old dentist I went to...the only one our ins would cover...was what started all of this a year ago and we are pretty sure I lost teeth that I didn't even have to. Think they did some more work/damage that wasn't needed, as well, which made us have to switch dentists.(My husband was told he needed all this work done, too, and after he saw what they did to my mouth, he canceled his appts and scheduled us both at a regular dentist that some of his coworkers went to...costs us a bit more, but better than having your mouth ruined by a cheaper dentists place!) I went in, originally, for ONE sore tooth at the first dentist, and they just destroyed my mouth (one of those offices that has multiple dentists and other dental specialists that come in and out like a revolving door...not a regular practice). All of that just destroyed my back teeth. So, still sitting here, since Feburary, with a half finished root canal and still in pain. Ahh, the joy, lol.

Sorry, that was a long explanation. Basically, I just wanted to commiserate with your guys on the misery of dental work. I hope you two can get all your dental work finished and start feeling less pain, soon!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here are the pictures of my teaser gifts!!! I got a wall plaque that is so perfect for me...Welcome my Pretties.... Fits my wicked witch items so well!!! A great spider for my spider area. I have used mine for years in the weather mine are looking a bit shabby. So it's wonderful to have another one!!
> A really awesome pair of leggings. They have a reaper on them...perfect for the reaper queen!! My little kitten Lucy thinks they are great too!!
> And 2 adorable little pumpkins! I have them on my china already!!!
> And last..but not least for sure...I actually squealed seeing them...Shiny Bright. Halloween ornaments!!! I have always wanted them. I am obsessed with Shiny bright for any holiday!! Thank you so much TZgirls123l!!!! You rock!!!


Great gifts, bethene!! Yay for more Shiny Brites!!!!! LOVE those, very similar to my Halloween Shiny Brites!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Post two of my reap! It was difficult to decide which gift to open first! With each I opened, I kept asking myself how it could get any better. Then I opened the last box and oh my wickedness, it was beyond anything I could have hoped for! i received not one but two boxes of black taper candles that bleed red. I have the perfect candle holder to put these in! The next item was three Tarot tapestries, the Sun, Moon, and the Star. I love them! I probably have a hundred tarot decks but almost no tarot wall art. These are perfect and add immensely to my tarot collection!
> 
> But we aren’t done yet! The next gift was a wooden coffin with a gothic cross on it! Yes! Tucked inside was large hoop earrings and a stackable snake ring for gypsy/fortune teller costume. Right on! The coffin is so versatile and will be utilized year round. It goes wonderfully in my vampire dispkay as well as being the perfect size to store a deck of tarot cards.
> 
> ...





Wycked Spiryt said:


> Okay, i finally got to open my reap and it is to die for! And it turns out that I had two reapers, Holly Haunter and her very talented daughter, red flayer. I know, how sweet is that?!!! The thoughtfulness, generosity and detail that went into my reap absolutely blows me away. There will be lots of photos but they do not do this reap justice. It is a dream reap!
> 
> The detail that went into wrapping my gifts is exquisite. Even the back side of packages were decorated. These were almost too nice to open. Seriously, I just stood there admiring them for the longest time as they were pieces of artwork all their own.
> 
> ...


Wow! great reap!! The wrapping was very cool...I adore that stars and moons gift bag, lol.
The body tattoo will be great for your costume! Love how they added the stress balls, lol. Those paintings are very well done!! The Santa Muerte figure is awesome...it even has an owl!!! Love the cauldron candle and white sage bundle...and I LOVE LOVE LOVE those three Tarot wall hangings!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I love the reap you sent WitchyKitty. You put so much thought, energy and heart into it. That’s not a small thing! Thank you for being you and all that you contribute to this forum.


Thank you, so much, for your kind words! They really do mean a lot!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Post two of my reap! It was difficult to decide which gift to open first! With each I opened, I kept asking myself how it could get any better. Then I opened the last box and oh my wickedness, it was beyond anything I could have hoped for! i received not one but two boxes of black taper candles that bleed red. I have the perfect candle holder to put these in! The next item was three Tarot tapestries, the Sun, Moon, and the Star. I love them! I probably have a hundred tarot decks but almost no tarot wall art. These are perfect and add immensely to my tarot collection!
> 
> But we aren’t done yet! The next gift was a wooden coffin with a gothic cross on it! Yes! Tucked inside was large hoop earrings and a stackable snake ring for gypsy/fortune teller costume. Right on! The coffin is so versatile and will be utilized year round. It goes wonderfully in my vampire dispkay as well as being the perfect size to store a deck of tarot cards.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything and that it all got there intact-I was worried about the statue and you never know what the post office will do to a box with "Fragile" written all over it lol! My daughter had so much fun wrapping, crafting, and shopping with me and making you a card! She also thought the temporary tattoos would look awesome on your hands  
The squishy balls we found at home depot and they were so gross we couldn't pass them up. And, I'm so relieved that you like the paintings  I wasn't sure if they would be your style and/or spooky enough. I just love to paint as it really is a great stress reliever for me. I have never done anything like the IT painting before, but I really love love love to paint Halloween themed things. So, you got two paintings and I am relieved of stress for a week! 
Happy Halloween!!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

bethene said:


> Here are the pictures of my teaser gifts!!!












Oh, for a moment there we thought your reaper sent you a Schrödinger's cat. We were so excited to see that someone got one this year. On the plus side, we're glad you have a cute little kitty to help aid in your recovery. It's good to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bethene-so glad the ornaments made it safe and sound!! And I am so glad you love your teaser!! Had to get some stuff in the mail while i finished up my projects  Can't wait until you get your main reap!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt I love those snake rings! Soooo cool! Your fingernails are perfect for that style too! Great reap! I have a dentist apt soon, & now I'm scared to go, theres a case of the molar mis-haps going around, and I want no part of it! (Lady Arsenic finishes her 18th chocolate cookie of the day, & shoves 3 pieces of gum in her mouth for the second time today)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bethene what a great teaser! If I didn't see it say teaser I would think that was your reap! I love the ornaments but the kitten is adorable. I want that teaser


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So THAT'S where the cat went...LOL!

(Awww, bethene, your tiny precious is adorable with your gifts...where is her counterpart? Not interested in Secret Reaper?? She didn't jump through a portal in the box, did she????)


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

OMG I have been reaped! I will open the box and take pics shortly!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

My husband went outside and noticed a box outside and he screamed "honey your halloween surprise came I think!". I ran out and found this box that was surprisingly heavy! I opened it and it was jam packed!









I couldn't believe how much stuff was in the box! This is the first layer I pulled out. It had spiders, signs, and some pens. I am currently going to fill school time and working full time so I love pens! 









The next layer had a skull pan, a candle, a tin, a crow skeleton, and a fall sign!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

The next layer of stuff had a pumpkin ice cube mold, a tin, a jack o lantern candle holder, and this really cool witchy jar full of skulls!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

There was so much stuff! I honestly can't believe it! My Reaper is amazing! The next layer of stuff had a cat pillow, 2 candy corn picture frames, a skull hand soap/dispenser, bath bombs, and a cute vintage looking witch candle holder!









This reap felt like Mary Poppins bag, it was magical! The next layer of stuff was some cute fuzzy socks, kitchen towels, pot holders, and dog and cat toys. 









Leo my frenchie was watching as I was opening things and went crazy when he saw the toys! 

























And then the last thing that was in the box was this marvelous guy taking a bath! 









I just want to say thank you so much reaper! I did not see anything that said who you are, but I really appreciate and love everything you got me! This was my first time doing the Reaper exchange and it definitely won't be the last!


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

nicolita3 said:


> There was so much stuff! I honestly can't believe it! My Reaper is amazing! The next layer of stuff had a cat pillow, 2 candy corn picture frames, a skull hand soap/dispenser, bath bombs, and a cute vintage looking witch candle holder!
> View attachment 737322
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so I love your little dog, Leo. He is so darn cute! Your reap is nice to. And he appears to be enjoying his as well!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Reaper20?? said:


> Okay, so I love your little dog, Leo. He is so darn cute! Your reap is nice to. And he appears to be enjoying his as well!


He is the funniest guy and he definitely loved his toy lol.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

sorry for the delay on the pics - feeling anxious about returning to HO and slight increase on the virus cases reported  also had the husky cross Malamute for a bit and trying to find him a home
Anyway = heres my pics Again I can not thank you enough... It was just what the doctored ordered!!

its been a while since updating - so hope this works.


Pleased to see my victim got their teaser  package is on its way - was waiting for delivery and will be there soon now .


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a card nicolita3 but alas was so excited to get your box sent I missed the card.......twice. I am so glad you like everything. Leo is absolutely adorable too.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

#


Me and the Mutt - (Nipper) really enojoyed this this weekend) 

Realised there is a 2nd Reap - need to try and sign up for that.... its nearly 1.30am in the morning here.. spooky dreams everyone


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Spooky, the mask looks great on you!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! So much reaping going on. I just checked at lunch and now there is more. 
Nicolita what great fuzzy socks, skull pan and soap dispenser. That was quite the reap that Shadow Panther sent to you. What a wonderful first time. I am glad that Leo was able to join in.
Spookyspoof I really like your vintage items, but that spider sign was to die for. Dbruner where did you find that? I also love your vintage wallpaper 
Wycked I think I forgot to comment on your reap, it looked like Christmas. That coffin with the rings was beautiful and Holly those paintings are professional! I loved that your daughter Red Flayer joined in the fun. Passing on those wonderful Halloween memories.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The Spooky sign came from Old Time Pottery.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am so glad yo seem to love everything!
> 
> Most importantly, thank you for your last post, about my sealed letter...what you wrote in that post literally brought me to tears as I read it out loud to my husband. Even though I wasn't able to send you as much as I wanted, you made my small reap seem so much bigger, and made me feel happier about it. You made me feel like I gave you the biggest reap in the world, just because you have a huge heart...and because you are hilarious. It was a treat, to me, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart. Hugs!
> I'm glad it makes you want to join, again, next year, too!
> ...



First of all it was not a small reap lol! My favorite reaps and reapings have all been the one that personal thought is put into. That was one amazing reap for all the thought and care you put into each part of it, those are the ones you remember. love it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok dear victim, day five into its journey, your package has escaped the United States and is still clawing its way to you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> First of all it was not a small reap lol! My favorite reaps and reapings have all been the one that personal thought is put into. That was one amazing reap for all the thought and care you put into each part of it, those are the ones you remember. love it!


Awwwww! 🎃 Again, that means a lot. Thank you!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> There was so much stuff! I honestly can't believe it! My Reaper is amazing! The next layer of stuff had a cat pillow, 2 candy corn picture frames, a skull hand soap/dispenser, bath bombs, and a cute vintage looking witch candle holder!
> View attachment 737322
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! First, your doggie is adorable ! 
Love the kitty sign and pillow, pumpkin spice and seed tins, long round fall sign, sock, puppy and kitty toys, bathing skelly, kitchen items, metal pumpkin...just so many cool things!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> View attachment 737341
> 
> View attachment 737342
> View attachment 737343
> ...





SpookySpoof said:


> sorry for the delay on the pics - feeling anxious about returning to HO and slight increase on the virus cases reported  also had the husky cross Malamute for a bit and trying to find him a home
> Anyway = heres my pics Again I can not thank you enough... It was just what the doctored ordered!!
> 
> its been a while since updating - so hope this works.
> ...


Great reap!! The masks fit you great, the puppy pumpkin is so cute...and so is the puppy!...love the spooky pumpkins , spider and super love those vintage style signs!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I love all the reaps and glad to see the fur babies getting in on the fun. Victim I was a day late sending but it did go out. 

I need to learn to use multiple packages. $41 to ship is crazy. Oh well its worth it if rhe Victim is happy. Made a few items for the 1st time this year.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love all the dogs getting toys! The picture of the dog looking at the spider made me laugh!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Victim, I think just a few more days, and hopefully it all arrives safely! Dont think you've been forgotten!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> View attachment 737341
> 
> View attachment 737342
> View attachment 737343
> ...





nicolita3 said:


> There was so much stuff! I honestly can't believe it! My Reaper is amazing! The next layer of stuff had a cat pillow, 2 candy corn picture frames, a skull hand soap/dispenser, bath bombs, and a cute vintage looking witch candle holder!
> View attachment 737322
> 
> 
> ...


2nd Reap sign ups end very soon! You guys should go over and sign up while you still can! They need more Reapers!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Wycked Spiryt I love those snake rings! Soooo cool! Your fingernails are perfect for that style too! Great reap! I have a dentist apt soon, & now I'm scared to go, theres a case of the molar mis-haps going around, and I want no part of it! (Lady Arsenic finishes her 18th chocolate cookie of the day, & shoves 3 pieces of gum in her mouth for the second time today)


Hope your dental work goes smoothly!!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I feel ya' guys on the dental work. I've been having it extensively done since LAST September! Covid put a halt to the work for awhile, I started it back up and I'm in limbo, now, due to losing my insurance and the latest tooth being worked on is a huge question mark as to what to do. I had a root canal done on it back in Feb, no crown work, just the root canal...I had pain up in the area where the jaw meets the roots, but the endodontist couldn't see what was causing it. He reopened the filling, checked it out, put some meds up in there and reclosed it, hoping that would help. It didn't. He told me I'd have to go have it pulled. I went to my regular dentist and he said the same thing, he didn't want to crown it if there was still an unknown pain. He couldn't see what was causing the pain, either, and offered up me going to a far away specialist for root pain work, which I didnt have the money to do, or go consult with the oral surgeon. I went to the oral surgeon and he wouldn't pull the tooth, as he wondered if it was, if fact, a specific MS pain that happens in the side of the face and jaw. He asked me to contact my neurologist, first, and ask. So, off I went o email him! He said he didn't think it was that, but without doing another MRI, he couldn't know, for sure, so he said we could just try treating it with the meds, regardless, to see if they would help before going through the oral surgery. Soooooo, I then get sick with an upper respiratory infection that put me in the ER (thought I had Covid or pneumonia) at the same time I started said medication AND another MS medication, and I was so sick, not knowing what was causing what for my sickness and pain, I had to stop taking both meds until I get better from the URI, which just won't go away...then, I will try taking them one at a time so I can better gauge which medication seemed to be giving me dangerous side effects (I think it was the med for the face pain, so I'll probably end up just having to get this stupid root canaled tooth pulled, after all...which I have to wait until we get insurance to even do so. What a waste of time, pain and money to get that root canal and possibly have the tooth pulled...and then have the chance the pain will still be there if it really was due to my MS. Sigh.) Lol, this is after having many back teeth pulled, filled or root canaled since September, last year. All my front teeth are great, I just had damage to every single molar due to grinding my teeth from stress and severe pain, constantly, grinding them while I sleep, and from the high dose steroid meds they had me on for awhile for when my MS first hit (they can weaken bone). Oh, and the old dentist I went to...the only one our ins would cover...was what started all of this a year ago and we are pretty sure I lost teeth that I didn't even have to. Think they did some more work/damage that wasn't needed, as well, which made us have to switch dentists.(My husband was told he needed all this work done, too, and after he saw what they did to my mouth, he canceled his appts and scheduled us both at a regular dentist that some of his coworkers went to...costs us a bit more, but better than having your mouth ruined by a cheaper dentists place!) I went in, originally, for ONE sore tooth at the first dentist, and they just destroyed my mouth (one of those offices that has multiple dentists and other dental specialists that come in and out like a revolving door...not a regular practice). All of that just destroyed my back teeth. So, still sitting here, since Feburary, with a half finished root canal and still in pain. Ahh, the joy, lol.
> 
> Sorry, that was a long explanation. Basically, I just wanted to commiserate with your guys on the misery of dental work. I hope you two can get all your dental work finished and start feeling less pain, soon!!!


I feel you with the dental problems. I had two root canals this year, one in February and one in June. Would have been April but Covid. I also switched dentists from a cheap one to a pricier one and I'm pretty sure I could have saved a lot of $$$ and grief if I hadn't gone to the first one at all. I had a temporary filling from the February root canal until June also. I was worried it was going to crack or come out as it was my molar and I am also a nighttime tooth grinder (but I wear a mouth guard for it) and they just kept saying it wasn't urgent enough until something happened to it and wouldn't look at my tooth that ended up needing a root canal as soon as they did look at it and it was infected. Which I told them I though it was. If you really need the tooth pulled out but don't have the $$$ in my area there is a place that will do it for free (they ask for a donation of $50 if you can) if it is urgent and you are low income. They don't do root canals but they pull teeth. So you might want to try to see if there is something like that in your area. Anyway, tooth pain is awful and I hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH! I need to do some backreading. I've been busy working on stuff for my victim & trying to keep up with the garden & the garden won for a few days there.

Wait...when's the shipping deadline?!?! GAH!! I hope I haven't missed it, if I did I'm sorry, but I spent the night working on one thing & will finish one other tomorrow, I SWEAR!!

EDITED TO ADD:
Sorry folks, I DID miss the deadline because it was YESTERDAY!! I promise I'll finish tomorrow & send it out..crap..what day is it....OK technically it's now Wednesday, I'll have it out Friday at the latest!!

For some reason I thought the ship date was the 20something-ish.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So many reaps and teasers hitting!! So much reaper happiness!!!!

*dead houseplant *- fun box decor!
*GrinningReaper* - such eloquent teasing, can’t wait to see the reap!
*bethene* - what a teaser!! That ornament set is really beautiful! A whole set! Great work TZgirls123! And the sweet kitty just melted my heart!
*Wycked Spiryt* - what a great reap, wrapped amazing, the tarot wall hangings are awesome, and that coffin box and snake ring!!!! Love! Great job Holly Haunter!
*nicolita3* - that was a prolific reap! Especially like the skulls in the jar and the skeleton bath! So glad you joined the reap this year! And your sweet puppy is too cute!!! Nice work Shadow Panther!
*SpookySpoof* - absolutely wonderful vintage signs and characters. And those pumpkins!! Great masks and adorable doggie picture!! Nicely done Dbruner!!!

*RCIAG *- I feel your pain, it totally snuck up on me too!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Despite missing the deadline by a few hours I did get the package out today victim! Its on its way and they estimate it will be there Thursday!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deadhouseplant said:


> I feel you with the dental problems. I had two root canals this year, one in February and one in June. Would have been April but Covid. I also switched dentists from a cheap one to a pricier one and I'm pretty sure I could have saved a lot of $$$ and grief if I hadn't gone to the first one at all. I had a temporary filling from the February root canal until June also. I was worried it was going to crack or come out as it was my molar and I am also a nighttime tooth grinder (but I wear a mouth guard for it) and they just kept saying it wasn't urgent enough until something happened to it and wouldn't look at my tooth that ended up needing a root canal as soon as they did look at it and it was infected. Which I told them I though it was. If you really need the tooth pulled out but don't have the $$$ in my area there is a place that will do it for free (they ask for a donation of $50 if you can) if it is urgent and you are low income. They don't do root canals but they pull teeth. So you might want to try to see if there is something like that in your area. Anyway, tooth pain is awful and I hope you get it resolved soon.


Since we don't know if it's a chipped root or something that they can't see from the root canal or uf the pain is from my MS nerve pain, I have to wait, regardless. Also, since the tooth is close to my sinuses, an oral surgeon has to pull it. Sigh. I wish i could get it figured out a taken care of for cheap! Thank you, for the info, though!!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Crap I really thought the deadline was the 15th for some reason. I did ship it at 8am this morning if that makes it any better...


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> 2nd Reap sign ups end very soon! You guys should go over and sign up while you still can! They need more Reapers!!


I have been following along and am in awe of what all of are doing here. It really is special. The dogs and cats that participate are so cute, by the way. I appreciate that all of you share photos!

But I have a couple of questions. Can just anyone join in? And if you don’t mind me asking, shipping, it is sooooo expensive. That is the scary part about this. I’m looking at a lot of these reaps and thinking about what the postage must have been. Which shipping company do all you use, USPS, FedEx, UPS or something else?


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

I am wondering the same. I have been enjoying following along SO much and was so tempted to join both the first and second secret reaper but just know i wouldnt be able to put as much time and love into it as i would like to this year (we have a baby pumpkin due mid November🎃 and I'm already just SO exhausted) I am really looking forward to joining next year but shipping charges are out of hand and scare me a bit 😨


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

deva said:


> I am wondering the same. I have been enjoying following along SO much and was so tempted to join both the first and second secret reaper but just know i wouldnt be able to put as much time and love into it as i would like to this year (we have a baby pumpkin due mid November🎃 and I'm already just SO exhausted) I am really looking forward to joining next year but shipping charges are out of hand and scare me a bit 😨


Congratulations on the new baby pumpkin!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Despite missing the deadline by a few hours I did get the package out today victim! Its on its way and they estimate it will be there Thursday!!
> 
> View attachment 737364


Love the box!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

So many great reaps!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> I have been following along and am in awe of what all of are doing here. It really is special. The dogs and cats that participate are so cute, by the way. I appreciate that all of you share photos!
> 
> But I have a couple of questions. Can just anyone join in? And if you don’t mind me asking, shipping, it is sooooo expensive. That is the scary part about this. I’m looking at a lot of these reaps and thinking about what the postage must have been. Which shipping company do all you use, USPS, FedEx, UPS or something else?


Yes, anyone can join. Shipping is $$$, I thought I was being careful about weight but not careful enough apparently. It all adds up. Going to have to rethink my plan if I join next year. That or just be mentally/ financialy prepared for the price.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Reaper20?? And deva, shipping is a concern for all of us. You can control costs somewhat with box size and weight of items. I use USPS. Its so fun though, join us next year!


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Whoever sent me these super cute stickers, thank you very much! They're absolutely adorable! Now I can join everyone at work who has their laptops covered in stickers (darn college kids made me feel so left out!)

I actually recently moved and forgot to update my address for this but luckily my cousin lives at my old address and works with me so she brought them to work with her this morning! 

Seriously, I don't know who you are on here, dear Reaper, but you have great taste! These are just my style!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Despite missing the deadline by a few hours I did get the package out today victim! Its on its way and they estimate it will be there Thursday!!
> 
> View attachment 737364


Oh! Is that a Hogwarts box?!?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

PumpkinPrincette said:


> Whoever sent me these super cute stickers, thank you very much! They're absolutely adorable! Now I can join everyone at work who has their laptops covered in stickers (darn college kids made me feel so left out!)
> 
> I actually recently moved and forgot to update my address for this but luckily my cousin lives at my old address and works with me so she brought them to work with her this morning!
> 
> ...


Omg!!!!!! I LOVE LOVE those!! Squeeeee!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Reaper20?? said:


> I have been following along and am in awe of what all of are doing here. It really is special. The dogs and cats that participate are so cute, by the way. I appreciate that all of you share photos!
> 
> But I have a couple of questions. Can just anyone join in? And if you don’t mind me asking, shipping, it is sooooo expensive. That is the scary part about this. I’m looking at a lot of these reaps and thinking about what the postage must have been. Which shipping company do all you use, USPS, FedEx, UPS or something else?





deva said:


> I am wondering the same. I have been enjoying following along SO much and was so tempted to join both the first and second secret reaper but just know i wouldnt be able to put as much time and love into it as i would like to this year (we have a baby pumpkin due mid November🎃 and I'm already just SO exhausted) I am really looking forward to joining next year but shipping charges are out of hand and scare me a bit 😨


disregard this...my phone isn't posting right. I'll try again in a diff post, hang on...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Woohoo! Boxes are finally moving! Soon, there will be a reaping!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Behold the pre-reap that I received last night from my fantastic Secret Reaper who is... I'm not sure who... and now that I think about it, I forgot to let my victim know it's me... on the plus side, if they hate their reap, I can stay anonymous! (ha) The mask is very secure... it has the wire across the nose so that you can make it snug and keep it in place. Love it! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Nov. 5th is a good day to have your pumpkin -eye squint- shipping can be an issue but spitting can help


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Reaper20?? said:


> I have been following along and am in awe of what all of are doing here. It really is special. The dogs and cats that participate are so cute, by the way. I appreciate that all of you share photos!
> 
> But I have a couple of questions. Can just anyone join in? And if you don’t mind me asking, shipping, it is sooooo expensive. That is the scary part about this. I’m looking at a lot of these reaps and thinking about what the postage must have been. Which shipping company do all you use, USPS, FedEx, UPS or something else?





deva said:


> I am wondering the same. I have been enjoying following along SO much and was so tempted to join both the first and second secret reaper but just know i wouldnt be able to put as much time and love into it as i would like to this year (we have a baby pumpkin due mid November🎃 and I'm already just SO exhausted) I am really looking forward to joining next year but shipping charges are out of hand and scare me a bit 😨


Okay, lets try this, again, lol.

Yes, anyone can join. Each Secret Reaper has the rules on the first page, first post of each one, by bethene. She runs them, and you can always ask her or any of us if you have any other questions after what I write, here, or what is in the sign up rules.

Basically, it's like a Secret Santa, but Halloween style, as you can see (though, we do have Merry Reaper, which will be after 2nd Reaper, which you can choose to have Christmas gifts, Halloween gifts, Spooky/Creepy Christmas gifts, or a mix...whichever you'd like.) You sign up by saying you are in in the Sign up thread for the one/s you wish to join, then send bethene a PM with your name, address, shipping preferences (in your country, other countries, anywhere, ect.) and then a very detailed Likes/Dislikes list. After you have oficially signed up with bethene, you post that list (not your personal info, just your list, obviously, lol) in the Likes/Dislikes Thread for that SR. By posting in the list thread, you allow us all to see your list and start forming ideas ahead of time in case you end up as our chosen victim...plus, you have the ability to edit that list post in case you think of other things, need to take things off, ect, so your future Reaper can look at it for any possible changes/additions. (you edit posts by clicking on the three dots to the upper right of your post, for those who don't know.). After tha, once sign ups have ended, bethene will match us all up, randomly, for the most part, with Victims and PM their info, to you. At that point, you have until the shipping deadline to make, find, buy gifts for your victim that match their list and have a value of, at least, $20...though you can go over a bit, as some do, or stay at the $20...you just can't go under $20. This price doesn't include shipping...that is extra. You can really get a good amount of things in a box for $20 if you are good at crafting your own items, thrifting, using coupons/discounts/sales/clearance/your own stash of things you may have, ect. That's how some end up looking like they spent a ton of money, but really didn't, lol. Some Victims would prefer just one larger item or two, some prefer lots of little things, most don't really care as long as you put thought into it!! It all depends on your victim and your gifting style! it's all good!

Now, onto the shipping question: Yes. Shipping has gotten out of hand these past few years, It used to be soooo much cheaper and we could send much larger boxes. Now, with the crazy shipping prices, it takes a little more thinking if you are on a budget. For starters, if you can fill a box for a VALUE of $20 or more, but have used the above "spending less but getting more" tips I gave to not actually, physically pay the full $20 or more, you can put a little more money towards shipping. (Such as, you could get $25 worth of gifts for your Vic, but only have actually spent $15 because you made stuff, had stuff, thrifted, used coupons/sales/clearance, ect., so that extra $5-$10 of gift value cash you saved could go towards your shipping cost, instead. Does that make sense?) Also, think lighter and smaller items from your Victim's list if you can't afford high shipping. Box size and weight is your main factor, besides shipping distance. (On the distance note, if you have a smaller budget, ask to ship in your own country, if possible....if you live in the US, say US only, ect.) I use USPS. I don't know about the other shipping companies, but USPS has a shipping calculator on their website. Once I start making/buying gifts, and i think I have the size box I want, I put the gifts in the box and go weigh myself, holding the box, on my bathroom scale. Then, I set the box down, weigh myself, again, and take the difference to see my box's weight. I go to the shipping calculator, add in the info it asks for (zip codes, box size, box weight), and it will give me a list of prices. From there, i can get an idea if i have the money to add more gifts, need a smaller or lager box, send lighter gifts, ect. This helps me to not have a big surprise bill from the post office when I bring my box of gifts there, lol. Generally, boxes under 12x12 will have better shipping costs. If you have a very heavy items that isn't too big, or multiple heavier items that aren't too big, sometimes a Flat Rate/priced Priority Mail box from the post office will be cheaper...they are boxes that always have one standard price, no matter how heavy it is. They are kinda smaller and odd sizes, though, but if your gift is super heavy and will fit in one of those boxes, it may be a good option to look into. I have always found my own boxes to be a little cheaper, but I haven't mailed anything too crazy heavy in the last few years since prices have gone up. I would think other shipping companies would have the online calculators, too.
Another option...some people have found it's cheaper to mail multiple small boxes and envelopes, rather than one big box. They tend to spread out the mailings so their Victim has some extended fun getting a box in the mail every few days or so. You can do that, just for fun, too, regardless as if you need to or not for shipping cost. how many boxes you send, whether you send teasers or cards, first, or not, is all up to you. Some do, some just mail out the one box with everything.
One other thing...you do need to pack your gifts very well, especially if there are any breakable items in the box...but don't choose any filler/wrapping that is heavy, but not as shock absorbent. I always save any bubble wrap or such that i get throughout the year to use for my Reaper shipping...that saves you money, too, since it's lightweight, and you don't have to go out and buy any. I save boxes, too, so I have an assortment of different box sizes and won't have to go buy that, either. Oh, and with packing...if you have gifts in there that are soft, such as if your victims asks for pillows, blankets, scarves, socks, creepy cloth, ect...all of that can act as both packing filler AND the gift! Tuck any breakable items between the softer items!
Ahhh, I'm sure there are more shipping tips i could think of to help with the cost, but this is the main stuff. Others can probably chime in with more info, too. It would be cool to see you guys, or anyone else on the fence, join in over in the 2nd Reaper....sign ups end soon...or in a future Secret Reaper, like Merry Reaper, Winter Reaper or the next two Main Reapers next Summer/Fall! Keep an eye out for the sign ups for them!

*Oh, and Deva, congrats on the upcoming little pumpkin!!!!* 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Behold the pre-reap that I received last night from my fantastic Secret Reaper who is... I'm not sure who... and now that I think about it, I forgot to let my victim know it's me... on the plus side, if they hate their reap, I can stay anonymous! (ha) The mask is very secure... it has the wire across the nose so that you can make it snug and keep it in place. Love it! Thank you Reaper!
> View attachment 737397
> View attachment 737398
> View attachment 737399


Definitely a very cool, and very needed, teaser!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Reaper20?? said:


> I have been following along and am in awe of what all of are doing here. It really is special. The dogs and cats that participate are so cute, by the way. I appreciate that all of you share photos!
> 
> But I have a couple of questions. Can just anyone join in? And if you don’t mind me asking, shipping, it is sooooo expensive. That is the scary part about this. I’m looking at a lot of these reaps and thinking about what the postage must have been. Which shipping company do all you use, USPS, FedEx, UPS or something else?


I use UPS most of the time for mine


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

dbruner said:


> The Spooky sign came from Old Time Pottery.


Thanks! We dont have those here but I signed up for their emails

Great teasers hitting and sounds like some reaps will be delivered soon. Witchful that box is amazing. So excited!🧙‍♂️


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear Victim, your box is finally on its way! Post office says it should arrive on Tuesday. I'm not sure who is more excited - your reaper or you, dear victim!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> I'm so glad you liked everything and that it all got there intact-I was worried about the statue and you never know what the post office will do to a box with "Fragile" written all over it lol! My daughter had so much fun wrapping, crafting, and shopping with me and making you a card! She also thought the temporary tattoos would look awesome on your hands
> The squishy balls we found at home depot and they were so gross we couldn't pass them up. And, I'm so relieved that you like the paintings  I wasn't sure if they would be your style and/or spooky enough. I just love to paint as it really is a great stress reliever for me. I have never done anything like the IT painting before, but I really love love love to paint Halloween themed things. So, you got two paintings and I am relieved of stress for a week!
> Happy Halloween!!


I love the squishy balls! I’m so happy your daughter joined in on my reap. Please tell her that she made it extra special. She definitely inherited her mom’s artistic talent. And you did an amzing job on the It painting. It is the best I have ever seen, seriously! I love rhe other painting as well. 

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly Haunter said:


> Love the box!!!


Thank you! I outwitted myself (as usual)! Was trying for a Hogwarts trunk look and textured the box which it turns out tape would NOT stick to so had to sand and tape the heck out of it when trying to ship. Ha!



deadhouseplant said:


> Yes, anyone can join. Shipping is $$$, I thought I was being careful about weight but not careful enough apparently. It all adds up. Going to have to rethink my plan if I join next year. That or just be mentally/ financialy prepared for the price.


The shipping part can be admittedly a little painful but the reaper is so worth it. Hope you will join us next year!



CzarinaKatarina said:


> Behold the pre-reap that I received last night from my fantastic Secret Reaper who is... I'm not sure who... and now that I think about it, I forgot to let my victim know it's me... on the plus side, if they hate their reap, I can stay anonymous! (ha) The mask is very secure... it has the wire across the nose so that you can make it snug and keep it in place. Love it! Thank you Reaper!
> View attachment 737397
> View attachment 737398
> View attachment 737399


Love the teaser! That mask is AMAZING and what a cool card!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I just recieved a text from DH that I have been REAPED! Now the clock is moving so sllllooooowwww!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG!! I GOTY GIFT TODAY!! IT DOESN'T SAY WHO SENT IT BUT I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS! I LOVE IT ALL!!!!! STRANGER THINGS AND KILLER CLOWNS AND WITCHES ARE MY THING.. THANKS SO MUCH. The. necklace awesome.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been REAPED!!! And, by the Reaper Queen herself, Bethene!! I cannot express how wonderful and thoughtful this reap was-it was absolutely perfect in so many ways. Thank you so very much Bethene-it's so heartwarming to have gotten a reap that you put so much thought into for me-a stranger! I'm about to post a bunch of pictures, so there will be a few posts. Everyone hang on until the end! 
First, I'm starting with pictures of the box. It came today while my daughter was still doing her virtual learning, so I had to wait impatiently for her to finish her school day so she could open it with me. I just loved how the box was decorated and was so excited to see what was inside.















Finally, school finished for the day and I took the box upstairs to my office/daughter's school room. My dog was excited to see what was in the box as well. After all, he must inspect everything to insure that his girls are safe. LOL








The first thing we saw on the top of the box was a card to my daughter. She was sooo excited! When we took it out, there was an entire package attached to the card just for her! What was even cooler is that the gifts were inside a Halloween backpack. Here she is-she was beyond excited and was crazy about the witch. She is now living happily on my daughter's school desk.







Here is her entire reap








We are excited to fill up the containers and Boo some of her friends this October. She misses them terribly and it will be fun to leave them some special surprises.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Bethene, thank you so very much for thinking of my daughter-it really means the world to both of us! Next up is my reap! I had mentioned that I had gotten a Halloween tree last year after Halloween and needed some ornaments. Bethene delivered in a HUGE way! Here are a few pictures of the ornaments that I received.








Bethene, did you make these eyeball ornaments and owl? I am totally obsessed with the eyeball ornaments. I absolutely love them!!















Did you make the Spells and Curses ornament? I love love love it! I love how you included a crystal and some dried flowers. It is gorgeous.








I also unwrapped two somewhat modest skeletons who were taking a bath. Despite their apparent surprise that they were busted taking a bubble bath in a cauldron, they are so very happy to be here. I absolutely love them and they are the perfect balance of silly and creepy.















These ornaments were also to die for! I love the witch hats, the ghosts, and the skeleton hand. Bethene said it was a hair clip but I could use it for the tree and I agree-it is a perfect match with my purple/black tree!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped!! I can't believe there is more after my wonderful teaser gifts!!! I didn't take very good pictures. Will need another post to fit them all too.
A gorgeous lace chocker necklace..love the red stones...you can see the bones in the box too.

This is a really cool box/spellbook . Full of bones...will be able to do so many things with them. And use the book/box. The little cauldron candle is so cool...after I burn the candle will work great for a witch doll! The candles will be great in a witches area. As will the cool lighted dome with plants and spiders!!
Love the potion bottles and potions rack. That will be a cool addition to my witches display by my house!!! Another picture of the cauldron candle and lots of battery lights. You can NEVER have too many of those!
Next is a cool chain with skulls. I use that kind of thing with reapers and ghosts. This is one totally different from what I have! And a beautiful vintage looking lace piece. So gorgeous!!! A large piece of black lace I will be able to use in both doll making and as costumes for props! A gorgeous witch doll to add to my witches collection. Her dress is so beautiful! A gorgeous purple spider web table runner/lace. My little Louie thought it was fun to sit on! On to the next post....


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Next up, I there was this KILLER tree topper. It was holding a note that mentioned every tree needs a topper and boy, it was right. Thank you Bethene for making me this tree topper-it is awesome and I would have never thought of it. It really makes all the difference in a tree and this one is amazing.















He even lights up! And, the reap didn't end there. There were some awesome placemats and a table runner. I can't wait to use these for my spooky dining room table setup.















I also received a really spooky hanging skeleton ghost that I will use for my outdoor decor this year. Bethene-did you make him as well? He's great!








And, there was a Witch's ball. This is awesome. It came with an explanation that I will post as well. It's beautiful and again Bethene used some dried flowers, which I absolutely love. I haven't figured out where I want to hang it yet, but it will go somewhere special where it will be out year round.















Finally, there were some lights. I am obsessed with Halloween colored lights and am so excited to hang them somewhere. I just love lit ambience in the evening. 








There was also a giant spider that I could use outside or...on my tree! My dog had to make sure it wasn't real.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So, here is the entire reap and my tree. I decorated it will all of the awesome goodies from Bethene and put her cards on my black macramé wall hanging. I'm also doing the card exchange so I had two others already to add to my card collection.





























Thank you, thank you, thank you Bethene from the bottom of my heart! This was amazing!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh I love my reaper gift!!! STRANGER THINGS lamp is the 💣 and killer klowns plaque!!! I literally love everything... no name as to who my reaper is but thank you!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the rest of my reap. Three beautiful sparkly bats I will use on my tree
2 beautiful dolls. Now to decide what character to make them! Another picture of the beautiful vintage looking lace. As well as a cool cloche with skulls. Another good addition to a witches area! Another one of 3 spell book boxes. If I forgot something I am sorry...just know. I love it all!! Thank you, thank you TZgirls123! You did awesome!!!


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for such thoughtful words of congratulations, we are very excited!
I havnt gotten the hang of multi-quoting yet,( thought i had done it correctly before but it didnt work) but thanks to everyone who has replied and thank you to WitchyKitty for such a thorough and detailed post about the shipping! That is very appreciated. I think for next year I will just be thinking of it as a fun little splurge to treat myself to. Something exciting and seasonal and spirited to be part of and try not to stress too much about it....( ahhhh something i have to work on in many parts of life )
I joined the forums way back in 2012 but have mostly lurked and been quiet until this year when I just felt a need to connect and chat and interact with others excited about the upcoming holidays. Seeing the various beautiful reaps over the years have almost intimidated me to join, but like I have already mentioned I think I will "treat" myself by joining in the fun next year and just have fun with it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Holly Haunter, so glad you liked everything! It's funny...we were posting our reaps at the same time!😂
I made the spellbook ornament, bathing skellys, the little ghosts, witches ball. Took a cheap hanging ghost and turned it into the tree topper! And yes I did make the ghost.
Your daughter is so cute! I had so much fun reaping her!!! Sorry your puppy didn't get a gift! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

My other pics of reaper gifts


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been reaped! I came home to a package of wonderful gifts! I opened to find individual gifts wrapped with this cool garland in between....

















My list expressed my love of Ravens and Fall and they did not disappoint! There was this big guy here who I have not seen, it is a really soft down like covering...










There was also his skeleton self.....











There were some towels with ravens and friends that I really love. We redid kitchen in charcoal and granite so these go so well....










Now the picture does not help until I get them hung, but the coolest of cool murder of crows to hang on my wall in flight....










There were these cool shot glasses with skeleton hands










And the pièce de résistance, regardless of how many weight watcher points these bad boys are, I am having pumpkin spice skullfles tomorrow!!












It took a little reverse stalking, but thank you so much Tye Rannosaurus I absolutely love it all! I tried to give a detailed list but I am at the point I want for nothing so it was probably a little difficult and you did perfect. Thank you


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> Holly Haunter, so glad you liked everything! It's funny...we were posting our reaps at the same time!😂
> I made the spellbook ornament, bathing skellys, the little ghosts, witches ball. Took a cheap hanging ghost and turned it into the tree topper! And yes I did make the ghost.
> Your daughter is so cute! I had so much fun reaping her!!! Sorry your puppy didn't get a gift! Happy Halloween!!


Lol we were! There are two crazy coincidences there-I got your reap on the same day you were reaped AND we were posting them at the same time! Great minds think alike  Again, thank you for a wonderful reap!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

lilangel_66071 said:


> My other pics of reaper gifts


Love those flowers! And-is that a Mind Flayer candle??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> So, here is the entire reap and my tree. I decorated it will all of the awesome goodies from Bethene and put her cards on my black macramé wall hanging. I'm also doing the card exchange so I had two others already to add to my card collection.
> View attachment 737466
> View attachment 737470
> View attachment 737472
> ...


Awesome reap!! Love the kitty/pumpkin straw and boo boxes your daughter got...love your gorgeous ornaments, especially the owl, spell book, Jack, the skelly ghost, hats, bubble bath skellies...heck, i love them all, lol. Love the full size ghost, placemats, witch ball, and table runner, too! Your tree looks great!! Oh, and your daughter and your doggie are both adorable!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here is the rest of my reap. Three beautiful sparkly bats I will use on my tree
> 2 beautiful dolls. Now to decide what character to make them! Another picture of the beautiful vintage looking lace. As well as a cool cloche with skulls. Another good addition to a witches area! Another one of 3 spell book boxes. If I forgot something I am sorry...just know. I love it all!! Thank you, thank you TZgirls123! You did awesome!!!
> View attachment 737483
> 
> ...


Fantastic reap! Love the book boxes, cloches, the beautiful witch doll, lace,, cauldron candle, potion shelf...oh, and there is little Louie!! Love seeing your kitty babies!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Holly Haunter said:


> Love those flowers! And-is that a Mind Flayer candle??


Its a lamp


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

lilangel_66071 said:


> Its a lamp


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deva said:


> Thank you to everyone for such thoughtful words of congratulations, we are very excited!
> I havnt gotten the hang of multi-quoting yet,( thought i had done it correctly before but it didnt work) but thanks to everyone who has replied and thank you to WitchyKitty for such a thorough and detailed post about the shipping! That is very appreciated. I think for next year I will just be thinking of it as a fun little splurge to treat myself to. Something exciting and seasonal and spirited to be part of and try not to stress too much about it....( ahhhh something i have to work on in many parts of life )
> I joined the forums way back in 2012 but have mostly lurked and been quiet until this year when I just felt a need to connect and chat and interact with others excited about the upcoming holidays. Seeing the various beautiful reaps over the years have almost intimidated me to join, but like I have already mentioned I think I will "treat" myself by joining in the fun next year and just have fun with it!


You are most welcome! Here to answer questions, anytime. (As for multiquote, it took me a bit to figure it out, too. Say there are three posts you want to quote. Click the "QUOTE word under the first two posts you want to quote, then you can hit REPLY for the third. When you get to be able to type your reply, there will be a little spot under the box of your post that says "Insert Quote". Click on that, then you will see those two other posts and an option to add them. Now, they should all be in your post and you can type what you want to reply under each one, of just everything at the bottom. I hope that helps, a little. Any questions, if that still doesn't help, and I can take screenshots, for you. let me know if you figure it out!)

Secret Reaper is a treat, for me, too. I always have to save up, for it, especially the shipping. It's sometimes hard, for me, but I just can't miss it. I almost couldn't join, this year, but I squeezed in due to some kind forum members buying some of my crafts, and some helpful forum members, too. I have high stress and anxiety, so SR both causes me stress and joy, lol. I know exactly how you feel about trying to learn to not stress...it seems impossible, lol.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I got reaped! I loved the cryptic curiuosity!!! Thank u


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped! I came home to a package of wonderful gifts! I opened to find individual gifts wrapped with this cool garland in between....
> View attachment 737499
> 
> View attachment 737505
> ...


I love that little waffle maker!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lilangel_66071 said:


> My other pics of reaper gifts


Nice reap!!! Love the necklace and love love love that witch and black cat on wood...beautiful!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

So many wonderful reaps!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped! I came home to a package of wonderful gifts! I opened to find individual gifts wrapped with this cool garland in between....
> View attachment 737499
> 
> View attachment 737505
> ...


Great reap!! Love the cute raven, the murder of crows, towels, and the skull waffle maker with pumpkin spice mix! Mmmmm!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap!!! Love the necklace and love love love that witch and black cat on wood...beautiful!


Thanks me too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 737523
> View attachment 737524
> View attachment 737525
> View attachment 737526


Awesome reap!!! Love the vintage style Halloween decoration sets, the Snoopy mug, and the kitty coasters!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So many reaps have just come in, lately, that I hope I'm not missing any!!!

I got my awesome reap awhile ago...I wonder if my Reaper will ever reveal themselves?? I'd love to be able to thank them, personally!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Holly Haunter said:


> So, here is the entire reap and my tree. I decorated it will all of the awesome goodies from Bethene and put her cards on my black macramé wall hanging. I'm also doing the card exchange so I had two others already to add to my card collection.
> View attachment 737466
> View attachment 737470
> View attachment 737472
> ...


Wow is that a lavender tinsel tree or a silver tinsel tree? Super cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> View attachment 737470


I already commented on your great reap and lovely tree...but I just noticed the picture on the wall...OMG. I adore that pumpkin picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

It was my absolute pleasure to find these things for you!! Our lists were so similar that I just had fun buying things i loved and sharing them with you. The waffle maker is so fun! I have one as well and have been using it every Saturday. Pro tip...add a bit more water to your mix so its a tiny bit runnier and it will flow into the skull spot better. The skull portion takes just under 2 Tablespoons of batter to fill. 

It took a little reverse stalking, but thank you so much Tye Rannosaurus I absolutely love it all! I tried to give a detailed list but I am at the point I want for nothing so it was probably a little difficult and you did perfect. Thank you
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some great reaps for sure i love the reaps that people actual put real thought into to create something wonderful for there victim


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped! I came home to a package of wonderful gifts! I opened to find individual gifts wrapped with this cool garland in between....
> View attachment 737499
> 
> View attachment 737505
> ...


I am in love with that skull pancake maker!!! Such a great idea!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> It was my absolute pleasure to find these things for you!! Our lists were so similar that I just had fun buying things i loved and sharing them with you. The waffle maker is so fun! I have one as well and have been using it every Saturday. Pro tip...add a bit more water to your mix so its a tiny bit runnier and it will flow into the skull spot better. The skull portion takes just under 2 Tablespoons of batter to fill.
> 
> It took a little reverse stalking, but thank you so much Tye Rannosaurus I absolutely love it all! I tried to give a detailed list but I am at the point I want for nothing so it was probably a little difficult and you did perfect. Thank you


[/QUOTE]
I love that waffle maker and now I need one too! Thank you for sharing your tips. 
Cant wait to share with you what I received. Working on getting the pictures loaded now. I love reaping day! 💀


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Wow is that a lavender tinsel tree or a silver tinsel tree? Super cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its a crazy combination of black, lavender and silver! It's like 7 feet tall and came pre-lit with purple lights. I added some eyeball lights from Target, though. It was so funny because I found it at Kroger and watched it until almost Christmas. They decided to sell it for 80% off so I bought it. The cashier and people at the store were looking at me like I was nuts for pushing around a Halloween tree in my grocery cart, but it was worth it!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I already commented on your great reap and lovely tree...but I just noticed the picture on the wall...OMG. I adore that pumpkin picture!!!!!!!


Awe thank you! I painted that one, too  I just started putting up my Halloween paintings and that one went up first-it's one of my favorites! I also painted the JOL that is my profile picture. I LOVE painting pumpkins LOL


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yesterday was my REAPING DAY! I was so excited because my husband had sent me a photo of a box on our porch and then the day just dragged on. When I got home I forgot I had to finish up a few more things for work, but then when I could focus on everything hubby made me a frozen margarita and we sat down to revel in the Halloween goodness. I love when reaper boxes are decorated, and I can imagine that the UPS driver loves it too.









Everything inside was so nicely packed and nothing was damaged. First I pulled out this beautiful throw pillow. I have been obsessed with them this year and I just cant get enough!










Then I pulled out these flowers. Here is where it gets a little creepy...reaper you were really stalking me! They are the perfect shade for a bouquet that I have in my living room. It isn't a traditional red but a dark burgundy. Seriously, how did you know? 👀









Next up was this awesome cauldron. I have been wanting one that isn't plastic. It wasn't in my likes and dislikes...how did you know? I cant decide if I want it for my witches area or if I want to keep it for a serving piece. I have started dreaming of it filled with Chex mix and enjoying it while watching spooky shows. And here I am at work craving Chex mix! 😋










There was also this beautiful kitchen towel. I had just been coveting the ones that Brim received from Ty. I also have a grey/white kitchen and I was thinking I needed to look for some black and white towels. Creepy how you knew dear reaper...you are in my thoughts now!

I also received this cute sign. This year our theme outside is pumpkin patch. I know just where this will go.









And then to my surprise another fantastic throw pillow! 










Finally this amazing 3D card. I love the detail, even the side of the card is perfect.

















Thank you to my Reaper FilthyCreationWorkshop! You picked out the perfect things for me and I appreciate all of the time and thought you put in to my reap. You have filled my heart with Halloween joy! 👻🎃










Also thank you to Miki for inspecting everything


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

A few more pics of my reap. See how perfectly the flowers fit with my other ones!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> A few more pics of my reap. See how perfectly the flowers fit with my other ones!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 737603
> ...


Awesome reap! Love the pumpkin throw pillow, pumpkin sign and that cauldron! Your kitty is so pretty, too!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

More great reaps!!

*Holly Haunter *- love everything in your reap! Especially love that witch!! Where did you find that bethene? Also that tree topper is to die for! Genius bethene!! 

*Bethene* - really love the terrarium/cloches and the spooky doll. TZ another great reap!

*deva* - I was really quite when I first joined too. Glad you are joining in the conversation and can’t wait for you to play with us next year, along with your lil’ pumpkin!

*lilangel* - especially like that skull bouquet in all your goodies!

*BR1MSTON3* - love those ravens for the wall but of course in love with that waffle maker!! I need one!! Good work Tye Rannosaurus

*guttercat33* - those are some great vintage looking wall hangings!

*Spookerstar* - love all those pillows and what a cool cauldron!! Everything looks wonderful in your gorgeous with your other decorations! Good job filthycreation!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly Haunter said:


> Awe thank you! I painted that one, too  I just started putting up my Halloween paintings and that one went up first-it's one of my favorites! I also painted the JOL that is my profile picture. I LOVE painting pumpkins LOL


You could sell those paintings they are SO good!


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

lilangel_66071 said:


> My other pics of reaper gifts


It was me  Im glad you like it! I had to scrap some Killer Klowns lanterns that didnt turn out well. I hope you can use the skeleton projection and flowers for your graveyard scene.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> You could sell those paintings they are SO good!


Awe thank you! That is such a wonderful compliment! I've been working on getting a website up but time just gets away from me


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> You could sell those paintings they are SO good!


Agreed! If i had the cash, right now, I'd ask to buy one like the one on the wall by her tree! It has a vintage feel to it which I love!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!
Aaaaaah.. where do I start? Dear Reaper, you didn't reveal your identity but I'd love to know who you are because you absolutely nailed my wish list!! I love love love everything you sent me.

First off, I opened my box of goodies to reveal this gorgeous fabric bundle... you must have read my mind, I've been trying to find some Halloweeny fabrics for crafts.. but these aren't being messed with. They are far to gorgeous to cut up, I'm framing the big grey graveyard scene and planning to hang it on my wall, I love it. And the patchwork style one is amazing!

















Everything in the box was beautifully wrapped, with black twine and little tags on each gift, the thought and care you put in to this reap is really appreciated:










You can see at the top some gorgeous Swamp Hag fingers.. a full set! The little guy nestling under one of them is the cutest little voodoo doll, I love him!










Also, throughout the box there were some cool coins from New Orleans!!! Thank you so much Reaper, you've made me very happy










More to come in the next post.. I can't fit it all in and I want to do it justice by showing everyone!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Next was this amazing Voodoo Talisman necklace..









And you even got me my very own shrunken head!










And another little voodoo doll, Skull bead bracelet pack, mini skulls, mini skeletons.... I'm absolutely spoiled!










Then the absolute show stopper.... This incredible Vintage Oracle Wisdom card set... I'm in love! The detail and beauty of the cards...I have to show you a few from the pack, because they are gorgeous, thank you so much. 
























Reaper... Thank you so much for your care, generosity and thoughtfulness you put in to this reap. You rock


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Not sure if this is the last gift from my SR since it came directly from Amazon but thank you SR!! Looks like an interesting book!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

projectworkout said:


> It was me  Im glad you like it! I had to scrap some Killer Klowns lanterns that didnt turn out well. I hope you can use the skeleton projection and flowers for your graveyard scene.


Wow! Did you make the Stranger Things lamp? That was so cool!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

There are some cracking reaps here - very jealous!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lucidhalloween - what a reap!!! That fabric is gorgeous! Love the fingers, the necklace and the cards!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

It's driving me crazy, I really want to know who my reaper was so I can say thank you!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lucidhalloween said:


> It's driving me crazy, I really want to know who my reaper was so I can say thank you!


Seems like there have been a lot of anonymous reapers this year! It would be torture if my reaper didn't reveal themselves...I hope they reveal themselves to you!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got mine today! LOVE IT ALL!! Gotta take pics & I'll post 'em tomorrow because I'm finishing packing my victim's box so I can get it mailed tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been Reaped!!!! I received the Hogwart’s trunk! I am so excited. I came in today feeling bad and a slight temp so I will not get photos up until tomorrow. I do t mean to delay but I feel so bad and need to be able to work tomorrow since I am off next Tuesday for hubby’s endoscopy and colonoscopy.

Dear Reaper I love you. I am going to have sweet dreams and hopefully some magic so I can go to teach tomorrow!! Thank you for maki g even the box exciting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> Next was this amazing Voodoo Talisman necklace..
> View attachment 737622
> 
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Your voodoo dolls are so cute, love the coins, the fabrics are gorgeous and I love the oracle cards!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Not sure if this is the last gift from my SR since it came directly from Amazon but thank you SR!! Looks like an interesting book!!
> View attachment 737629


Very cool!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ugghhhhhh!!!(groan!) Somebody has to wait until Tuesday for their reap!!💀💀💀💀💀👹 That's AGES away! I dont know if I can take it, and I know what's in there!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Holly Haunter- I love the Macbeth quote ornament with dried flowers, it's so unique! The choker is to die for! (No pun intended)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Holly, I also love that tree topper. That's cool!
Lilangel_66071 that's a cool necklace!
The witch cutting board is fantastic! Too pretty to use, I would frame that! Br1m3 I love the skullfle maker, it's worth it!
SpookerSyar I love the cauldron & pumpkin sign! That 3d card is amazing! I love it! I wish we could have gotten together for our reveals, like we have in years past, next year will be better!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I’ve been reaped!!!. Thank you KrnlMustrd. All is great . I took pictures as o opened. I need to put together and take more pics. It’s 9:00 mountain time here. I just got finished with work. Nobody told me I had a box. I tripped over it when locking up. I will update all as soon as I st everything up. Thank you, Thank you!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, need to pack one more thing in the box & then I'll be all ready to mail it off tomorrow!

Now if I can figure out how to get my dang phone to upload photos to my computer because I've got too many on there & I'm not deleting anything.

Anyhoo....I got VHS copies of the Universal Frankenstein & Son of Frankenstein, a cute wooden JOL & a JOL Pez I don't have & a Frankencup I may not share with my husband!! I LOVE IT ALL but especially love the stupid little Pez because I collect Pez!

Thanks so much...wait...I don't think there was a card but the return address is from Alle in WA so I don't think I know their screen name so thanks BUNCHES!!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

To My Victim - package is winging its way to you - I had to wait for a delivery of something I ordered for you. 
You've already had a teaser - so you probably can figure out i'm your Reaper. 

i hope you enjoy what i've sent...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was so excited about my reap I really got behind in here. 
Bethene I loved the ornaments you made for Holly, especially the spell book. Holly your tree and decorations look fantastic. I love the giant spider on the tree.
Lucid I love your New Orleans themed reap. Especially the fingers, tarot cards, and voodoo dolls. It is hard to find a shrunken head, good job Reaper whoever you are.
Printersdevil I am so excited to see photos of your reap! 
RCIAG I hear you on the picture posting. It took me over two hours yesterday to get the post I wanted. 
Lady A I cant believe we live within spitting distance and we dont get to see each other. We have to text  Hopefully life will get easier soon.

There are so many reaps still out there including my victims. I sent my box by slow flying monkey apparently


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear victim 2789 miles and 8 days into its journey, your package should be arriving today!


Edit it has been delivered!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Package is on it's way, should get there next Friday by USPS.

I got home from a doc appointment & the SECOND I pulled into my driveway I cursed & said "I FORGOT TO MAIL THE PACKAGE!!AAAAUUUGHHH" I came inside, told my husband about our dinner plans & my doc appt., then got the car & drove to our little local post office which, thankfully, is one minute away.

I should've put the box in my front seat to remind me I had one more thing to finish before I could go home but it was in my backseat so it may as well have been on the moon as far as my homebound brain was concerned.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

who's left to receive a package?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> who's left to receive a package?


I haven’t received mine yet. However, there are so many great reaps that folks are sharing photos of that I am happily distracted.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

So glad you love your reap Bethene!! If you are able to get a good pic of the witch doll, I would so appreciate it, I totally didn't get a pic after I made her. Her and her decor are the only Halloween crafts I have had time to do this season, but I was really proud of how she turned out! You should have seen her before, a pink and teal and white ballerina fairy. I was hoping all that would work well for your doll displays  Happy Halloween!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lucidhalloween said:


> It's driving me crazy, I really want to know who my reaper was so I can say thank you!


Playing the devil’s advocate here but you just did say thank you to your reaper. You also did when you posted photos. Some folks like to remain anonymous. They enjoy the giving, not the limelight of a “formal” thank you. What you have already posted in regard to your reap has been read with a happy heart by your reaper. A lot of reapers don’t use their real names but rather a fictitious screen name. So saying thank you directly to a fictitious screen name really isn‘t necessary. Just getting on the forum and expressing your gratitude to whom ever your reaper happened to be is really the same difference when one thinks about it. 😀 What really hurts is when reaps aren’t acknowledged. But that isn’t the case with you. Perhaps your reaper will eventually reveal themselves or perhaps not. Either way, it’s all good! Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some photos of my FANTASTIC reap. I did make it all day at work today but am about to head toward bed and it is not even 7 pm here yet. I just pray I am not getting sick. I will take some more and better photos tomorrow.

I am so blown away by all the wonderful gifts I received. Dear Reaper you have some crazy crafting skills and I will treasure these. My mind has been going strong with new ideas since opening the box. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I had to open this from he bottom so that I can use the FB Hogwarts trunk in my display, too.






































I am so in love with the custom made Sign for our Haven Haunt!! That is fabulous and I would have been so happy with just it or any one of the numerous gifts.

Next in the photos are two scene setters backdrops. I love both of these. One is a creep castle or for me inside Hogwarts and the other in the Forbidden Forest!

I will add more in another post!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are more photos of my Reap!
First off are three ornaments for my Harry Potter tree.Then a huge dragon egg. Followed by a smaller one. I think I got out of order! The Pixie Jar is so cool and has lights inside so you can see them! The Hagrid’s Hut sign looks like real wood. She did an amazing job of crafting! The rope fro his hut. I can’t remember the significance of it and some straw looking raffia!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Printersdevil those Hogwarts items are absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also received two stands That I assume are for the dragon eggs i can’t explain how wonderful this Reap is. I have been really down the past few weeks. We have some really challenging Residents at the Boot Camp where I teach and I come home most days exhausted after the drama. This has kickstarted my Halloween season and I am so excited to get busy.

thank you my Reaper. Now, I have to go back and look up your name when you posted the wonderful and perfect Hogwart’s Trunk!

The Professor Sprout sign is so perfect for the display that will be new this year. it is perfect for my area for her classroom! It is on wood. I have. New wooden plant stand with lots of witchy herbs to hang on for the scene complete with the Professor herself!

This Palmistry Fortune telling sign is super and on wood.

I also got this toad that is adorable. He must have been someone cute to be this cute now!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Here are some photos of my FANTASTIC reap. I did make it all day at work today but am about to head toward bed and it is not even 7 pm here yet. I just pray I am not getting sick. I will take some more and better photos tomorrow.
> 
> I am so blown away by all the wonderful gifts I received. Dear Reaper you have some crazy crafting skills and I will treasure these. My mind has been going strong with new ideas since opening the box. Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> ...





printersdevil said:


> Here are more photos of my Reap!
> First off are three ornaments for my Harry Potter tree.Then a huge dragon egg. Followed by a smaller one. I think I got out of order! The Pixie Jar is so cool and has lights inside so you can see them! The Harris’s Hut sign looks like real wood. She did an amazing job of crafting! The rope fro his hut. I can’t remember the significance of it and some straw looking radiant!
> View attachment 737705
> View attachment 737706
> ...





printersdevil said:


> I also received two stands That I assume are for the dragon eggs i can’t explain how wonderful this Reap is. I have been really down the past few weeks. We have some really challenging Reside ya at the Boot Camp where I teach and I come I. Most days exhausted after the drama. This has kickstarted my Halloween season and I am so excited to get busy.
> 
> thank you my Reaper. Now, Inhave to go back and look up your name when you posted the wonderful and perfect Hogwart’s Trunk!
> 
> ...



I was your reaper printersdevil! I put a note in the box right on top explaining everything in the reap and revealing myself but sounds like you opened it from the bottom so maybe you missed it! Ha! 🎃 

So glad you liked everything! I had fun learning how to turn foam into wood and make dragon eggs. I was most worried about the sign - you said you wanted one for your haunt but I worried over the design (I am a world class over thinker)! You had such a fun list to work from! Sorry you haven't been feeling well and hope things improve for you soon!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> What really hurts is when reaps aren’t acknowledged.


The whole quote was truth but this right here, is supreme!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchful Thinking I can’t thank you enough. Everything is so perfect! I had trouble getting photos right and have no idea why they are different sizes and some several times. It just shares the coolness of all this more times. I am forever grateful for your generosity and time.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Witchful Thinking I can’t thank you enough. Everything is so perfect! I had trouble getting photos right and have no idea why they are different sizes and some several times. It just shares the coolness of all this more times. I am forever grateful for your generosity and time.


I think your photos came out great and the most important part is that you like everything! That’s what I most wanted for Secret Reaper...to bring you some Halloween happiness in this most challenging year. So your posts means a lot to me!

In case you don’t find the note—it says in part that the stands are for the eggs but I also included raffia in case you want to display in a nest instead. Also the rope/wire is for hanging your signs (I put pictures hangers on the back so you have options). The dowels are so you can put up your sign in your yard or in your cemetery (I built pvc into it so it slides over). Also I sealed everything I made to help it survive life in your outdoor haunt.

Hope You get to feeling better soon! Happy Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I also received two stands That I assume are for the dragon eggs i can’t explain how wonderful this Reap is. I have been really down the past few weeks. We have some really challenging Residents at the Boot Camp where I teach and I come home most days exhausted after the drama. This has kickstarted my Halloween season and I am so excited to get busy.
> 
> thank you my Reaper. Now, I have to go back and look up your name when you posted the wonderful and perfect Hogwart’s Trunk!
> 
> ...


Amazing reap! I love all the HP stuff!!! The signs, pixie, flying keys...all so great! All of the different signs are all so, very well done, both HP ones, palmistry, and your haunt sign! The froggy is cute, too! The backdrops will be great for your displays.

Feel better, soon!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm waiting till I see all because I found new stuff to add to my list lol


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you to Printersdevil! You totally nailed my style. I know exactly where I’m putting your gifts in my classroom.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

PrintersDevil I have been so excited for you to get your reap! I got the sneak preview during Reaper Weekend and saw just how she created those dragon eggs. I made Witchful take lots of photos of the progress and I hope she posts a tutorial. I am always in awe of her skill carving foam for tombstones and to see her use that same skill to make you a sign that looks like stone was something I will never forget. And then she did it again and made it look like wood! I love that little toad I didn’t know she was sending that. Witchful, where did you find him?
I hope you feel better soon and life at work gets easier. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> PrintersDevil I have been so excited for you to get your reap! I got the sneak preview during Reaper Weekend and saw just how she created those dragon eggs. I made Witchful take lots of photos of the progress and I hope she posts a tutorial. I am always in awe of her skill carving foam for tombstones and to see her use that same skill to make you a sign that looks like stone was something I will never forget. And then she did it again and made it look like wood! I love that little toad I didn’t know she was sending that. Witchful, where did you find him?
> I hope you feel better soon and life at work gets easier. Happy Haunting!


You are the sweetest..so excited for your victim to get theirs! Thank you for ten years of reaper weekends...it’s one of my most favorite times of the whole year, but most especially this year! I love looking across the table to see what marvel you have createdI

I got that toad...you will never guess...amazon. Ha! Where I had to get almost everything including craft supplies this year!


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow! Did you make the Stranger Things lamp? That was so cool!


No, I purchased the touch lamp on Amazon, and the vinyl decal on ebay. I had another lamp I tried to paint on but the paint was trying to peel off, so I scrapped it.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> who's left to receive a package?


I have not received mine yet either. I imagine my awesome reaper was putting their last minute touches on it


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

projectworkout said:


> No, I purchased the touch lamp on Amazon, and the vinyl decal on ebay. I had another lamp I tried to paint on but the paint was trying to peel off, so I scrapped it.


I really like the idea of the lamp. Very original!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Thank you to Printersdevil! You totally nailed my style. I know exactly where I’m putting your gifts in my classroom.
> View attachment 737768
> View attachment 737769


Love both of those, especially the triple stacked pumpkins!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, these reaps are amazing!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

While I am also still waiting, I'm not too worried since it's still early.

However....someone else _should_ be getting reaped today! Tracking says today by 8 pm! 
🚚🎃😍


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

printersdevil said:


> Here are more photos of my Reap!
> First off are three ornaments for my Harry Potter tree.Then a huge dragon egg. Followed by a smaller one. I think I got out of order! The Pixie Jar is so cool and has lights inside so you can see them! The Hagrid’s Hut sign looks like real wood. She did an amazing job of crafting! The rope fro his hut. I can’t remember the significance of it and some straw looking raffia!
> View attachment 737705
> View attachment 737706
> ...


Wow what a fantastic reap! I love those dragon eggs, the pixie in the jar, the signs, everything!! Perfect!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Okaaayyyy.....victim, your package is a fan of Rocky Horror picture show, and did the time warp. Instead of Tuesday, it will be there tomorrow! I hope you've been getting the teaser letters I've sent. Fingers crossed for everything. 🤞🤞


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

It says it was delivered 24 hours ago. Now the wait


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I will start early. I see soooooo many great things to add to my list for next year. Before long it’ll be tooooooo long. This year has been the best. Do join the 2nd reap and continue the fun


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I also got some pumpkins and potion bottles and potion bottle holder. I love all of it. I had to get thing moved around in my house to assemble the tree. so I could keep it away from my grandson and dog. KrnlMustrd was so creative in designing the witchy tree. Looks great and fits perfectly into that cubby hole in our living room. So cool. So very Cool and the candy and candy dish. love it. The envelope had a picture of the assembly as well as a web site to reference. I could not sleep the night the box arrived due to find it so late and playing with everything. I had to go to work, Doctors make dinner, walk dog and a dinner meeting for work. I had to wait till today, So I could devote the right amount of time to its overall assembly. No if only I could learn the right way to post t










































he pictures. Thanks again and again KrnlMustrd.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are my gifts! Yes, that's a Frankencup in that bag along with a 2020 JOL Pez!! And yes, I do have a VCR to watch those movies! Love the little wooden JOL too. Thanks ever so much!!!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Sanderson Sisters, I’ve been reaped!!! It is an absolutely incredible work of art - I am truly in awe of my reapers talent and creativity. As someone who has just started dabbling in paper crafts, seeing something so unique and going through all the parts really inspired me!! I’ll be taking pictures this evening and will upload as soon as I can.

Thank you mystery reaper! I can’t wait to show this off!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Skullie, please show us the tree!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

In case you cant tell I am trying to post for the first time since the new system was implemented. AAAAAHHH I Keep messing up!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some inside information that someone has something waiting for them at the post office...🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Skullie said:


> View attachment 737870


Your tree is awesome! What a creative idea.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I havent seen the son of frankenstein in years. I think there was one called Frankenstein meets Wolf man. I loved the invisible man also. God I miss the old ones. The Creature, The Blob,


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dear Victim, According to the tracking, your package is about 45 minutes from your city. You should be getting it tomorrow or Monday! Hopefully nothing is broken!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Oooh victim - you are slated for reaping on Monday!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Skullie said:


> In case you cant tell I am trying to post for the first time since the new system was implemented. AAAAAHHH I Keep messing up!


I had e same problem posting photos. Is that tree one from the box? It is awesome. I wonder where it came from?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been reaped! Thank you so much Reaper! I love it all!! Not sure who you are but thank you for taking the time and thoughtfulness you put into everything!! I really needed the black cloth!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that hand and the candelabra! Not sure how I missed the candles—love ‘em!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

A lot of great reaps. I did receive 1 package a few days ago but I am respecting my reapers request to open it 2nd as there is another box coming.

Looking forward to see my own victims reaction when they get their package.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> who's left to receive a package?


I have not received one yet, but since mine is still travelling, I'm sure mine is as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Skullie said:


> I also got some pumpkins and potion bottles and potion bottle holder. I love all of it. I had to get thing moved around in my house to assemble the tree. so I could keep it away from my grandson and dog. KrnlMustrd was so creative in designing the witchy tree. Looks great and fits perfectly into that cubby hole in our living room. So cool. So very Cool and the candy and candy dish. love it. The envelope had a picture of the assembly as well as a web site to reference. I could not sleep the night the box arrived due to find it so late and playing with everything. I had to go to work, Doctors make dinner, walk dog and a dinner meeting for work. I had to wait till today, So I could devote the right amount of time to its overall assembly. No if only I could learn the right way to post t
> View attachment 737861
> View attachment 737862
> View attachment 737863
> ...


Great reap! The pumpkins are so spooky/pretty and the tree idea is really cool! It looks great, especially where you have it set up! The little potion holder with candy filled potion bottles is so fun! Love your your gifts were all wrapped so nicely!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Here are my gifts! Yes, that's a Frankencup in that bag along with a 2020 JOL Pez!! And yes, I do have a VCR to watch those movies! Love the little wooden JOL too. Thanks ever so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 737845
> View attachment 737846


Nice reap! The pumpkin is so cute, and you get to eat Franken-Cups while watching your Frankenstein movies...if you haven't eaten them, already, LOL! (Mmmm, reeses, lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kab said:


> I have been reaped! Thank you so much Reaper! I love it all!! Not sure who you are but thank you for taking the time and thoughtfulness you put into everything!! I really needed the black cloth!
> View attachment 737880
> View attachment 737881
> View attachment 737882
> ...


 Awesome reap! Love the candelabra and love love love the kitty lantern!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

lucidhalloween said:


> It's driving me crazy, I really want to know who my reaper was so I can say thank you!


Guilty! I'm glad you like everything. You should have received a pre-reap too...


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I was reaped today!!!! I have no idea what I did to deserve such an amazing reap, but thank you!!!!

I’ll be back tomorrow to post the photos! (I just didn’t have time today, sorry reaper!)

You guys are going to be blown away!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you so much CzarinaKatarina.... I loved everything, you really blew me away! 
No pre-reap I'm afraid... maybe it got delayed? I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I had e same problem posting photos. Is that tree one from the box? It is awesome. I wonder where it came from?


The tree came from amazon. He got the ornaments from dollar store I think. The cap and hat you can find any where. There were two sets of green lights. And a set of those LEDs on a wire.he has a YouTube at


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Skullie said:


> The tree came from amazon. He got the ornaments from dollar store I think. The cap and hat you can find any where. There were two sets of green lights. And a set of those LEDs on a wire.he has a YouTube at


Thanks for the links! My tree and lights arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Skullie said:


> I also got some pumpkins and potion bottles and potion bottle holder. I love all of it. I had to get thing moved around in my house to assemble the tree. so I could keep it away from my grandson and dog. KrnlMustrd was so creative in designing the witchy tree. Looks great and fits perfectly into that cubby hole in our living room. So cool. So very Cool and the candy and candy dish. love it. The envelope had a picture of the assembly as well as a web site to reference. I could not sleep the night the box arrived due to find it so late and playing with everything. I had to go to work, Doctors make dinner, walk dog and a dinner meeting for work. I had to wait till today, So I could devote the right amount of time to its overall assembly. No if only I could learn the right way to post t
> View attachment 737861
> View attachment 737862
> View attachment 737863
> ...


Wow!! I love your reap! Those pumpkins are fantastic. And, I love your tree and how you displayed it!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

kab said:


> I have been reaped! Thank you so much Reaper! I love it all!! Not sure who you are but thank you for taking the time and thoughtfulness you put into everything!! I really needed the black cloth!



This would be me! 🤪 I forgot to put the card in the box and you'll get that separate, if you haven't already! I was hoping you'd like everything! I didn't realize some of the cloth was satin until I was packing it, so I hope you can still use it for something.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, everyone, check your porches! Someone has been reaped!!! I'm dying to know if everything made it! I also sent teaser letters awhile back, hopefully you got those too?


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay, the big reveal! My reaper sent me a replica Book of Spells from Hocus Pocus!!! AAAHHHHH!!! I mean, I was in a petrified stupor as I unboxed this thing of beauty and magic. I think I just kept saying, “Oh. My. Gawwwwwwwd!” as I swept away the packing peanuts and my eyes adjusted. If this was just a kickass spell box - that would be amazing enough. But no. It gets so. Much. Better.

















I tried to do this reap justice with photos - a video would be really cool to post if that’s an option because this thing has layers, upon layers, upon layers. It’s like a Pandora’s box mixed with a beautifully crafted photo album and keepsake journal.







The album itself came dressed in this slider which features the three witches in question. Each page and flap therein was labeled with how to carefully pull, or flip, or lift, or slide to reveal each new layer. 





























Each new page has a space or compartment in which to add photos, on top of the already detailed and fun embellishments from the movie! AND THIS IS JUST ONE SIDE OF THE BOOK! Whew. Okay. It’s just my mind is blown. Onto the other side. 















PART 1 - I can only attach 10 files lol


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

PART 2:
Final picture of the right side:








I told you there were layers!!! Like a delicious baklava.

Wow. I feel like this thing should be on display somewhere so it can be treasured by Hocus Pocus fans near and wide. But I will take such good care of it and display it prominently every year.

By the way, that wasn’t all. My reaper included an adorable mini album version!























I’m still contemplating how I will fill these. The mini version I may use for photos and journaling of my 1 year-old’s Halloween journey as he grows up. And the big beauty herself I may use to compile the old photos and stories from my and my husbands Halloween pasts, as we grew up. _Sniffle._

I hope I did this justice. When I signed up for the reaping, I was just looking forward to spooky mail and a fun little connection with Halloween minded people. I did not expect to be gifted something so intricate and time intensive. It’s glorious, and thinking of how to use it gave me another gift - a trip down memory lane and a reminder of why this holiday still sparkles with magic and possibility. Thank you again secret reaper, and to this forum for allowing us an outlet for creativity and generosity.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Snickers said:


> PART 2:
> Final picture of the right side:
> View attachment 737946
> 
> ...


That is absolutely amazing!! Love those books. Who was your reaper? I have no clue how people make things this awesome-there is such talent on this forum!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Snickers said:


> PART 2:
> Final picture of the right side:
> View attachment 737946
> 
> ...


I'm a huge Hocus Pocus fan, so I think your gifts are just awesome. The "BoooOOOOOK" looks great (I had to type it like Winnie says it, lol.)


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you guys ready for this!? I have to make a few separate posts because the file sizes are too big. 😅










I'm such a sucker for good packaging, so when I saw this I was so excited! I LOVE creepy cloth! 😅😅 It's probably one of my favourite things to decorate with.





















I intended to do a piece by piece photo, but I just got too excited!!










So, my reaper MADE the sanatorium sign! It's also not just any sign, he did research from around where I live to locate an old local hospital to make this more personal. Amazing!! (My sister was over while I was opening the box and neither of us had heard of it before, so we searched it up! Thanks for the history lesson 😅.) 
(Also, yes, that's a full deck of Oracle cards in there!!) 










I've always been interested in Tarot/witchcraft and the like, so to know that my reaper got to shop locally to find all these amazing items was super cool!










At this point, you're probably thinking "didn't see say there was going to be another post? This seems like an amazing reap already!". Guys... just you wait.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow! Wonderful reapings!
Kloey those pumpkins are perfect for you. Great finds Printersdevil
Skullie great tree that KrnlMustrd sent you. That is also the perfect place to create a scene like you did. KrnMustrd I love watching your videos, you are so creative.
RCIAG I love that you got the pez you collect, did you find out your reaper?
Kab you can never have too many rats. I like the lantern and candle holder, but what is in that long skinny bag?
Czarina I love how you wrapped everything for Lucid. That was a great reap
Kerimonster cant wait for the reveal - Edit it came up right as I was typing. That sign is super creepy and real looking can you take a photo of just that?
Snickers holy moly! That is an amazing Hocus Pocus book and Pandora's box of goodness. It was so sweet to read what you are going to put in those albums. That will be something to treasure for years to come. Such amazing talent we have here. 
Lady A so excited for your victim to be reaped today!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Part 2: 

So, once I was done freaking out over all those goodies... look at what came next: 










HE MADE THESE!!!!! Are you kidding me!? They're made from probably the lightest foam i've ever felt and are INCREDIBLY well made!! Every single detail is so well thought out! I honestly still can't believe it. My sister and I sat here in actual disbelief! 😅 Even this morning my son said to me "Mom, can you believe he MADE these!?!?!? That must have taken like 4 hours!!" (hahahahah he's six and doesn't realize these must have taken far more time to create!!) 

Here's some pictures with different views: 









































Unbelievable! 

Br1mston3, thank you SO much for this amazing reap. You were beyond generous, and the thought you put into everything hasn't gone unnoticed!! You are incredibly talented and i'm so lucky to now own some of these pieces made by you!! Who thought Halloween could actually get any better than it already was?


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow Wow Wow! Wonderful reapings!
> Kloey those pumpkins are perfect for you. Great finds Printersdevil
> Skullie great tree that KrnlMustrd sent you. That is also the perfect place to create a scene like you did. KrnMustrd I love watching your videos, you are so creative.
> RCIAG I love that you got the pez you collect, did you find out your reaper?
> ...



I sure can!!










So cool, right!?!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kerimonster said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> Br1mston3, thank you SO much for this amazing reap. You were beyond generous, and the thought you put into everything hasn't gone unnoticed!! You are incredibly talented and i'm so lucky to now own some of these pieces made by you!! Who thought Halloween could actually get any better than it already was?



You are most welcome, thank you for giving me a chance to play and develop some new skills at your expense lol. I really had fun working with the eva foam to make that I am really glad you like them


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gorgeous Reap! Love, “love, love, love all the Hocus Pocus things fantastic job!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kerimonster said:


> Part 2:
> 
> So, once I was done freaking out over all those goodies... look at what came next:
> 
> ...


Amazing reap! I love ALL the insanely well made homemade items...that spell book is awesome!!!!! I love the Oracle cards, too. I use both Tarot and Oracle cards and have several sets. Love the crystals and wand, too!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kerimonster said:


> I sure can!!
> 
> View attachment 737984
> 
> ...


Ok when I saw that I was thinking I bet this is Brim and it was! Always amazing talent. Such cool and original things you received. I googled about the sanitorium and sounds like it is a very a haunted place. And quite disturbing how they forced native people to go there. Always impeccable research Brim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great stuff so far everyone! I love everything Br1m3 made, it looks so professional! The Hocus Pocus books were fantastic! Skullie, love the tree, that's a cool spot up there to decorate!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

There are some seriously talented people in this group! I'm amazed with the workmanship on some of these reaps!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow these reaps are amazing! You guys are true artists.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well victim, I hope everything is alright. You haven't been around in awhile, and I know things get stressful, wishing you all the best!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow. I have no words to say about the last few reaps. Everyone does such a great job for their victim. taking their likes to heart and create just for them. Damn... I love you guys!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> wow. I have no words to say about the last few reaps. Everyone does such a great job for their victim. taking their likes to heart and create just for them. Damn... I love you guys!!!!


We love you, too! 
We have a great group, here!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Holly Haunter said:


> That is absolutely amazing!! Love those books. Who was your reaper? I have no clue how people make things this awesome-there is such talent on this forum!


My reaper said they will reveal themselves later on in a Halloween card!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Kerimonster said:


> Part 2:
> 
> So, once I was done freaking out over all those goodies... look at what came next:
> 
> ...


Wow! Very cool pieces!! Agreed - the talent and fun factor around here is insane


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Someone's getting reaped today! Your package has traveled over 2600 miles to get to you.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking forward to more reapings!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m new here, so it’s been fun to read through this. I’m fascinated and amazed at the quality.

Still trying to piece together how this works, but it looks like a lot of fun. Halloween people are the coolest. 

I’ll live vicariously through these posts.🤓


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> I’m new here, so it’s been fun to read through this. I’m fascinated and amazed at the quality.
> 
> Still trying to piece together how this works, but it looks like a lot of fun. Halloween people are the coolest.
> 
> I’ll live vicariously through these posts.🤓


Brom-
This group has some of the nicest, most thoughtful people I have ever met. I hope one day to meet them in person!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Guess my victim didn't like theirs.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If you have questions Brom ask away. Secret reaper is fun as........If you are a bit shy you can pm someone. As farblefumble said there are wonderful people here.


TO MY REAPER- I let Bethene know I would be out of town till Wednesday but it looks like I will be back tomorrow. I will get pictures posted right away.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BromBonez said:


> I’m new here, so it’s been fun to read through this. I’m fascinated and amazed at the quality.
> 
> Still trying to piece together how this works, but it looks like a lot of fun. Halloween people are the coolest.
> 
> I’ll live vicariously through these posts.🤓


Any specific questions, just ask! The two Halloween reapers are already underway, but there will be two more Secret Reapers over the winter, then these two main ones, again, next year, and so on. Just keep your eyes open for any Secret Reaper sign ups! Rules are on the first page, first post of every Reaper sign up and discussion thread. It's basically a Halloween version of Secret Santa. There is a $20 minimum or more value needed for the gifts you send (bought, made, thrifted, ect.) not including your shipping cost. You make a very detailed likes and dislikes list for your self, then PM that list, along with your name, address and specified shipping info that it asks for in the rules, then post that same list in the corresponding Likes/Dislikes thread for that Reaper you join. You can say you are signing up in the sign up and discussion threads, as well, so we all know who is joining. Once sign ups are over, bethene will start matching up Reapers and Victims and PM you your Victims with their info. You use their list (always check the list in the list thread, as well, in case your Victim added or changed anything since they sent the one bethene sends you in your PM) to make them a lovely, spooky box of goodies, then send it out before the shipping end date in the rules. Once you ship, you PM bethene that you did and give her the tracking number. Once yo get your reaping gifts (which may come all at once, or in multiple packages, depending on what your Reaper decides to do) you post your thank you and pictures of your gifts in the corresponding Teaser and Picture thread for the reaper you joined. You can see, here, in this thread, about posting thank you's and pictures...if you go back and read sign up threads and list threads, you can get an idea of how that works, better, too. While they are happening, they try to keep those threads pinned to the top of the General Halloween sub-forum so they are easier to find.

The next SR should be the Merry Reaper, which is a holiday one. You can make a list asking for Halloween items, Christmas/holiday items, Creepy Christmas...a mix, whatever you'd like. The rules for that reaper will be listed in the sign up and discussion thread for it when bethene gets it started. Keep and eye open for that one or the winter one, after, if you want to join one but don't wish to wait until next year for the main ones! Hope to see you join one, sometime, and, again, if you have any other questions about it, feel free to ask! I have given lots of info scattered through out this thread and more in the sign up/discussion threads for others who have asked, too, if you wish to read through them. You can always PM bethene, or even me, if you want, too, with questions. Always happy to help!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> Guess my victim didn't like theirs.


Hope you hear from your Victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I GOT THE SECOND HALF OF MY REAPING!! My wonderful Reaper was...LadyFrog!!! Thank you so much for both part one and part two of my reap!! (If you guys scroll back, you will see the awesome, real book of spells she sent me, plus a beautiful bell/pentacle chime, silver cup for my altar, quartz crystal, Halloween squeeze toys, and awesome witchy pins...one of which says what my signature, here, does!

This round, she sent a box full of goodies!! (I have a LOT of pictures, so prepare for multiple posts, as we can only post 10 pics per post, lol.) She decorated the box with lots of little fun Halloween stamps and fun Halloween pictures...I took pics, but I have so many pictures to post, I can't fit all of them, lol. They said things like, "Spooky, Spooky Halloween" "Pumpkin Time" "Trick or Treat" "Spooky Spooky Creepy Creepy Halloween Is Very Eeky" and "There Is Magic In The Night When Pumpkins Glow By Candlelight".

Okay, now for the first ten pics, lol.
I opened the box to see a card that had adorable stickers and took a cue from what I always do and said, "Open Last". Hmmm...this put me in the same conundrum as my Victim, Chubstuff, was put in when I put a note that said "open last" on it right on top...how do you get to the rest of the things underneath if you can't open the item on top??? LadyFrog, did you do this on purpose, lol?! Chubstuff got around it by opening the bottom of the box. Me? I just scooted the tissue paper with card on top over, lol.










My youngest cat, Ziva, kept trying to eat the raffia. It took me several tries to get a pic without her head in there chomping away, lol. (I found out why all the cats were so interested in the box, later...well, more interested in the box than they usually would be, anyway...)









Next, some of the goodies, inside! A glittery black cat pick, the most adorable winged kitty bucket (this guy got smashed, but the metal was soft enough that I was able to reshape it perfectly, so no worries), a light up pumpkin necklace (which I have already turned on and worn, lol), two beautiful, sparkly pumpkins, two awesome moon and star tea light holders (already next to my altar), a little bag of treats...that I thought were for me, but the bag was torn open just a little and stuff fell out all over the inside of the box...then I read the back of the tag...treats for my KITTIES! The bag was filled with three mice and a bunch of loose, homegrown catnip...hence why my cats were going absolutely crazy when I even opened the box and crazy over that bag. (There is catnip everywhere, lol. As you look at pics, no, my couch and floors aren't dirty...it's just catnip, lol. It's even ON the cats!) LadyFrog said she had kitties who were really into what she was doing, too, due to the catnip...the scent of her three cats all over everything probably made my cats go even crazier!


































Nala inspecting the treat bag...


















Max inspecting the treat bag...










*There will be more cat pictures...many more...after my reap pictures. The kitties just went insane over the toys, catnip, tissue paper and the catnip filled empty box.*

I think I can squeeze one more picture in this first post...the next thing in the box were two lovely, festively decorated boxes...I kept as much of the wrapping and bows as possible!! Love it! that was a gift in itself!










Okay, hang on for post number two to see the contents of the boxes!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!! Okay, give me a minute to get them posted!!! Coming up!

...to be continued...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Post number two of Part 2 of my reaping from LadyFrog!

Okay, the contents of the gorgeous boxes:

First, the larger box contained some tiny lights in Halloween colors. I can't wait to get the rest of my Halloween decor up and find a place for them! Then, an adorable pumpkin mason jar! LadyFrog, did you know that I collect vintage blue Mason jars, love painted decorated ones, and I actually can, too!! Mason jars are right up my alley!! She said she and her husband worked on this one, together! Her husband even powder coated the top ring green...this will keep it from chipping! You guys did a great job on this! I already have it on my kitchen counter!



















Okay. Okay. OMG!!! *Oh. Em. Gee!!!!!* What came in the smaller box...I actually started to tear up as soon as i pulled back just a tiny corner of the wrapping and saw a word on the box. That's all it took. One, single word. A name, actually. That name said "SHORE". Then I pulled back more and saw "JIM". You guys. YOU GUYS!!!!!! You have no idea!!!! I LOVE JIM SHORE!!!! I have very little of it, though, because it's not exactly always cheap. It's hard to find for a good price. Oh, LadyFrog!! I hope you found this for a good price! I had mentioned on my list that IF my reaper came across an inexpensive, smaller Jim Shore piece, I would love it...but I never expected her to find me one!! It's even one I have pinned on my Pinterest page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Dance, Happy Dance, lol!!!

Okay, Okay, pics. I'll stop gushing, now.

Here is a pic of what was inside the box, first...I've never had someone decorate the foam inside a box, lol. Love that this gift was "Reaper Approved". It's most certainly "Victim Approved", too!! Then,a picture of the box I opened that made me cry before I even opened it...and the actual gift, itself: A JIM SHORE WITCHYKITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























Okay, the next pics are the mice that were inside the catnip filled bag...I had to go round them up once the kitties were done playing with them and laying around exhausted and high as a kite, hahahaha! Then, some group pics of every thing from Part 1 and Part 2 of the full reaping...I hope I got everything from the first part in there, lol.





































Thank you, again, LadyFrog...and your husband!! I love every single thing!! Part one of the reap would've been more than enough, especially with that huge, gorgeous book that you gifted to me from your own collection because you knew I'd love it and it would be perfect, for me!! That makes a spell book mean even more...it's personal...it's a part of you and your magic, gifted to me. Sending me this amazing Part 2 of the reap...especially a JIM SHORE WITCHY KITTY...is just you spoiling the heck out of me.
As most know...this has been a very, very rough year for my husband and I...this reap has given me a little more of my Halloween spirit back, and some Halloween decorations that I can't buy for myself, atm.

You were an amazing Reaper and an amazing person. What you wrote in your card both cracked me up about your three kitties and warmed my heart about the book story...again, thank you, so, very much. I hope your Halloween season is perfect and magical!!

I love this group. I really do. I had a great Victim, a great Reaper, bethene has been great to help me out to be able to join, and you all are just great, too, both to me and to your Victims. Happiest of All Hallow's Eves and Blessed Samhain!

*Another post or two to follow...I have to post the kitty pics, lol. It's required to post the kitty pics, and I took a LOT of pics. I'll try to just post some of them, hahaha!*

...to be continued...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Part three of pics of my reaping from LadyFrog: The Kitty Pics!! She sent mouse toys in a bag filled with homegrown, fresh dried catnip for them and they went crazy! the bag had a small split in it, so, as I said, I had catnip everywhere, lol. It was all over the couch, floor, cats, in the box, lol. The cats were even getting in mini sibling brawls over the one who got to roll around and eat all the catnip in the bottom of the box. There was a lot of cat boxing in the box, hahaha! They all played hard, got high and are now crashed!

Here are some of the pics. Nala is my buff colored tabby girl, Maxie is my dark gray and black tabby boy and Ziva is the littlest, tortie/bengal spotted girl. (You can see when they all start to crash...especially Nala, who just fell over with her mouse and went into some kind of catnip trance. She played the hardest, lol.)



















Stare down!!!! yes, Max has catnip all over his back, lol.










































































*To be continued, post 4, lol...*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...Part 4 of my Reaping from LadyFrog...kitty pics! (read descriptions in above 3 posts for the reason for all the kitty pics and the catnip leaves everywhere!)



























































































Nala, Max and Ziva all say, "Thank You", too, LadyFrog!!! They are happy kitties! (They got the munchies shortly after they all got high, hahahaha!!!)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love your cats!!! What a fantastic reap. This year has been so great. I started going back through to add to my list and got lost-lol.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> I’m new here, so it’s been fun to read through this. I’m fascinated and amazed at the quality.
> 
> Still trying to piece together how this works, but it looks like a lot of fun. Halloween people are the coolest.
> 
> I’ll live vicariously through these posts.🤓


Brom-

If the reaping is a little too much for you, the group also has card sending for most holidays. I've gotten some beautiful cards in the past. It's a little bit more subdued shall we say?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Part 4 of my Reaping from LadyFrog...kitty pics! (read descriptions in above 3 posts for the reason for all the kitty pics and the catnip leaves everywhere!)
> 
> View attachment 738121
> 
> ...


Witchy Kitty, you are very welcome! I'm so happy you liked everything and your kitties are adorable! Now I know it's not just my cats - that was a really good batch of catnip! (One thing to add - put the string lights inside the jar for the full effect!) I had so much fun doing your reap and it makes me so happy you enjoyed it all. The reason I put "reaper approved" on your kitty is to conceal the fact that I had to open it and see it before I shipped it. I'm so happy I could brighten your day and help you get your Halloween spirit! 🎃🎃


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Kerimonster said:


> Part 2:
> 
> So, once I was done freaking out over all those goodies... look at what came next:
> 
> ...


Ohh my goodnesss!!! These are FANTASTIC pieces!! What an awesome reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Witchy Kitty, you are very welcome! I'm so happy you liked everything and your kitties are adorable! Now I know it's not just my cats - that was a really good batch of catnip! (One thing to add - put the string lights inside the jar for the full effect!) I had so much fun doing your reap and it makes me so happy you enjoyed it all. The reason I put "reaper approved" on your kitty is to conceal the fact that I had to open it and see it before I shipped it. I'm so happy I could brighten your day and help you get your Halloween spirit! 🎃🎃


Ahhh, I will put the lights in the jar, then! That makes sense, since they were boxed together!
Definitely a good batch of catnip, lol. I wish you could've seen Nala with her mouse...she was just rolling all over the rug with it. She likes bigger mice because she's a bigger cat and her fave thing to do is lay on her side, grab the toy with her front paws and kick at it with her back claws. Then she rolls all over with and on it and kicks some more, lol. She was happy to be able to do that with these mice! 
My gifts really did brighten my day...twice! ...and that witchykitty...omg...im just over the moon! Thank you, again, for everything!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was REAPED!! Thank you to my secret reaper Farblefumble!! You really spoiled me rotten!!! I already received a pre-reap/teaser of cool Halloween soaps (see earlier post). I came out of my home office (guest bedroom) around 1pm and spied this package on my porch








It has the coolest pumpkin ribbon on it 








I'm going to try and save it for re-use because it's too nice to waste! Inside, everything is really well wrapped with cute bats and spiders and a nice card. 








The card talks about the items I haven't seen yet - gotta hurry up and open things!








Bandit was helping (please ignore the stuff in the background - I just started decorating)








A pretty pumpkin candle holder and a hand painted, light up coffin! 








Ok onto part 2...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I was reaped today. Thank you GrinningReaper. I followed your request and opened the square box before the flat box. All the teasers and the story was great. My Halloween tree will be full this year. The book is amazing and love the custom ornaments.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those ornaments! The SkellyFairies and mermaid are great! I also adore the ghosts! That book is superb!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Part 2 of my Farblefumble reap!!! These amazing potion jars!








They all have actual stuff in them, too! Like the dragon scales are red pepper flakes (pic of that in a minute).








The detail on these jars is amazing! They will look so good as part of my display. This vampire tongue is so cool! The entire life is covered in wax which is such a cool effect!








Then we have the contents of the jars - here's the dragon scales








And the bees tears (blue sugar)








And the monkshood (daffodil greens/wolfsbane)








The frog's eyes are edible pearls and the faerie wings are chive flower petals. So creative! There's more but I think I'll have to do a part 3...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome ingredients and jars🤗


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> I’m new here, so it’s been fun to read through this. I’m fascinated and amazed at the quality.
> 
> Still trying to piece together how this works, but it looks like a lot of fun. Halloween people are the coolest.
> 
> I’ll live vicariously through these posts.🤓


We used to read through the Secret Reaper threads for years. Then, a couple of years ago, we decided to dive in and give it a try. We do our best to give our victims something that they won't find anywhere else by making them something. Others buy things and pass them along. We have to admit that postage mailing stuff stomps on our budget, but once a year we're willing to find a way to make it happen. It is so much more fun to be a reaper than reading the thread.

If you look back through this thread, or any other year for that matter, you will find folks who have taken a great deal of time, and probably suffer from carpal tunnel syndrome from how much they wrote, to explain how the Secret Reapers works. It really is worth taking a leap of faith and diving in instead of sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> I was reaped today. Thank you GrinningReaper. I followed your request and opened the square box before the flat box. All the teasers and the story was great. My Halloween tree will be full this year. The book is amazing and love the custom ornaments.
> View attachment 738143
> View attachment 738144
> View attachment 738145
> ...


Great reap!! I followed along and read the previous two letters you received that were all burnt or water stained and went with the whole story of the book and imps. How cool was that?! The ornaments are all great...both the cute ones and the ones that match the book story! Cute little lantern, too! The book, however, is amazing!! Love it!!!
Did you get spanish moss and a pillow, too, or were those just yours to begin with?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Part 2 of my Farblefumble reap!!! These amazing potion jars!
> View attachment 738150
> 
> They all have actual stuff in them, too! Like the dragon scales are red pepper flakes (pic of that in a minute).
> ...





Ladyfrog said:


> I was REAPED!! Thank you to my secret reaper Farblefumble!! You really spoiled me rotten!!! I already received a pre-reap/teaser of cool Halloween soaps (see earlier post). I came out of my home office (guest bedroom) around 1pm and spied this package on my porch
> View attachment 738135
> 
> It has the coolest pumpkin ribbon on it
> ...


Great reap, so far! I can't wait to see the rest! Love that pumpkin ribbon on the box, too, lol. Like the ribbons and wrappings you sent me, I would save it, too! I really like that pumpkin candle holder! All those jars will really help fill out a cool potion/witch set up! The painted coffin is cute, too! I see mercury glass looking skulls...don't know, yet, if they are part of your reap or not, but I think I'd like those, too! Bandit, your little helper, is adorable!

(Hurry and post the rest!!! LOL.) Cool that you and I both got our reaps on the same day!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy cow! The Secret Reaper is still going! Fabulous! Been away too long and hardly recognize the place! 😁


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My reaping part 3!!
I bake a lot of Halloween goodies so this book and cupcake liners will come in handy! 








Halloween socks (I have a large collection that I wear all the time) and cool skull string lights!








Here they are lit up! I bet they look really awesome in the dark.








These awesome trays (one did get broken in transit but should be easy to fix)








Two fun pens







Trick R Treat Sam sticker (my favorite Halloween movie) and a jar of treats for Sam (M&Ms and fancy gourmet lollipops).








Three scented candles including a sweet cinnamon pumpkin from Bath and Body Works - my favorite!








Here is everything!









Wow! Just an awesome reap!!! Thank you so much Farblefumble!! I hope I didn't miss anything doing this in 3 parts. If I did, I'll post any missing items as I discover them.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

DeadED said:


> Guess my victim didn't like theirs.


Hang in there, mine was never acknowledged at all last year, and it isnt a reflection of you & your generosity, but of them having an emergency, or forgetting that part of the deal is, you log on and share what you got. They might still show up at the end!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> My reaping part 3!!
> I bake a lot of Halloween goodies so this book and cupcake liners will come in handy!
> View attachment 738179
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry one tray broke. I hope it can be fixed. But I'm glad you liked everything!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Part three of pics of my reaping from LadyFrog: The Kitty Pics!! She sent mouse toys in a bag filled with homegrown, fresh dried catnip for them and they went crazy! the bag had a small split in it, so, as I said, I had catnip everywhere, lol. It was all over the couch, floor, cats, in the box, lol. The cats were even getting in mini sibling brawls over the one who got to roll around and eat all the catnip in the bottom of the box. There was a lot of cat boxing in the box, hahaha! They all played hard, got high and are now crashed!
> 
> Here are some of the pics. Nala is my buff colored tabby girl, Maxie is my dark gray and black tabby boy and Ziva is the littlest, tortie/bengal spotted girl. (You can see when they all start to crash...especially Nala, who just fell over with her mouse and went into some kind of catnip trance. She played the hardest, lol.)
> 
> ...


I first discovered the treasured "moppy mouse" when I received one with my old cat's medication from a mail order pet pharmacy. They always included a toy with every order and the moppy mouse turned out to be the best cat toy EVER. My two elderly cats chewed that mouse to bits so I had to buy more but the only way to get them is by the BUCKET from Amazon. So now I still have half a bucket of mice but my two elderly kitties are gone and the 3 youngsters have tons of other toys so...I share!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

farblefumble said:


> I'm so sorry one tray broke. I hope it can be fixed. But I'm glad you liked everything!


My husband is a master of fixing things so no worries! Thank you again for everything!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Hang in there, mine was never acknowledged at all last year, and it isnt a reflection of you & your generosity, but of them having an emergency, or forgetting that part of the deal is, you log on and share what you got. They might still show up at the end!


P.S. my victim recieved their reap on Sunday, but still haven't posted. I'll be brave a second year in a row if you will!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> My reaping part 3!!
> I bake a lot of Halloween goodies so this book and cupcake liners will come in handy!
> View attachment 738179
> 
> ...


More great gifts! I bake, too, so love all of that and the trays! I do love those skulls, like I thought I would. Love the socks, candles and the Treats for Sam jar is too funny! (We JUST finally watched Trick 'r Treat for the first time two days ago. I decided we needed to watch it because y'all are always talking about it and I wanted to know what you were all on about, too, lol. Now I get the Treats for Sam thing!!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the Witchy Kitty statue, I saw some great potion bottles, & all the happy kitties are adorable! Welcome new people living vicariously, & familiar faces of long ago! More great stuff! It's great to see!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> Guess my victim didn't like theirs.


Maybe bethene could message them to see if they are okay or what's going on? You could ask her.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> P.S. my victim recieved their reap on Sunday, but still haven't posted. I'll be brave a second year in a row if you will!


I hope yours eventually posts, too! If not, do either of you, Lady Arsenic and DeadEd, have your own pics you can post of what you sent them?
Hope you guys still play in the future!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I first discovered the treasured "moppy mouse" when I received one with my old cat's medication from a mail order pet pharmacy. They always included a toy with every order and the moppy mouse turned out to be the best cat toy EVER. My two elderly cats chewed that mouse to bits so I had to buy more but the only way to get them is by the BUCKET from Amazon. So now I still have half a bucket of mice but my two elderly kitties are gone and the 3 youngsters have tons of other toys so...I share!


My cats have a zillion toys...but no "moppy mice", yet...well, now they do, lol. They have a toy box and a toy basket, one upstairs and one downstairs, and I trade out the toys every season so they seem new again. They have holiday specific toys, too.
None of mine are youngsters, anymore. My youngest, Ziva, is 10, Max is 13 and Nala is 14. We lost our oldest, my Ty kitty, last year...it still hurts terribly. She took a huge part of my heart. I'm sorry for the loss of your two kitties...your one youngster you posted a pic of, Bandit, is adorable, though...I'm sure your others are, as well. ALL cats are adorable, lol. Did I tell you I love cats???
Lol, a bucket of mice...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes Witchykitty, I took pictures. Guess I'll wait a week, then share? Unless Bethene has heard from them, then I'll wait patiently? IDK.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Yes Witchykitty, I took pictures. Guess I'll wait a week, then share? Unless Bethene has heard from them, then I'll wait patiently? IDK.


I hope your victim posts (and that they are okay), but if they post them or you do, I can't wait to see what you sent!!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I was reaped by Pumpkin Princette and received a plethora of witchy goodies:










I did an unboxing video:

Unboxing my 2020 "Secret Reaper" Halloween Decorations Gift Exchange Package





Thank you, Gil!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

krnlmustrd said:


> I was reaped by Pumpkin Princette and received a plethora of witchy goodies:
> 
> View attachment 738210
> 
> ...


Fun reap! Very witchy, which I like!! Love the kitty cat, cat scratches bottle, the metal words and a adore that Witch's Kitchen sign!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Witchy Kitty, you are very welcome! I'm so happy you liked everything and your kitties are adorable! Now I know it's not just my cats - that was a really good batch of catnip! (One thing to add - put the string lights inside the jar for the full effect!) I had so much fun doing your reap and it makes me so happy you enjoyed it all. The reason I put "reaper approved" on your kitty is to conceal the fact that I had to open it and see it before I shipped it. I'm so happy I could brighten your day and help you get your Halloween spirit! 🎃🎃


I put the lights inside the pumpkin mason jar like you said...you were right, it really gives at a nice, festive effect! I know it's only September, but I left the lights on for a few hours, tonight, so I could enjoy it!! here are some pics so everyone can see how you meant your pumpkin mason jar to look:



















How fun!! It just screams Fall! Thank you, again, for this and the whole entire rest of my reap!


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

Godcrusher said:


> I was reaped today. Thank you GrinningReaper. I followed your request and opened the square box before the flat box. All the teasers and the story was great. My Halloween tree will be full this year. The book is amazing and love the custom ornaments.


We are thrilled that your packages arrived safely. Getting dead imps and fairies past customs is such a laborious and risky task these days. We have worked with Grin Grinning Grimoires for centuries and have enjoyed both sides of our arrangement. We provide them spell books from deceased witches and wizards. The spell books provide us souls leaving the bodies of uneducated individuals that thought they knew how to read spells from a grimoire. It was such a convivial relationship. We regret that they are no longer in business.

However, Alphinias's misadventures gave you new ornaments for your tree; and they are the kind we love. At least a few ornaments on every tree should have a story behind them. Like a shimmering glass ornament being made from your great-great-great-great grandmother's burnt witch ashes. However, glass ornaments lend themselves more to Winter Solstice celebrations. So much love infused in every boiling lump of calcium carbonate blown into a glass orb.

Halloween deserves something more morbidly delightful. The bodies of dead imps and fairies are certainly all that when wrapped up in a story of mayhem and destruction. We couldn’t think of a more perfect story to tell your friends when they say, “oh, my, aren’t those disgusting?” You will be able to push the ornaments' rotted corpses and make them dance on the tree. Then, with that smile that tells all you know where the bodies are buried, you can tell the story of a war within the tiny world of a grimoire store. That in turn will lead you to the book, opening it to show them the inside full of spells burned into the pages, and them inadvertently reading one of the spells.

It’s the circle of life, as we reap their unfortunate souls. When you bury their putrefying bodies in your backyard, you know that thanks to the nematodes and bacteria, you will soon have new decorations for your front yard haunt. Is there any more joyous activity to look forward to as you dig them back up? All from a simple act of giving. We are glad you enjoyed your reaping. There is so much to look forward to in the days to come. We wait in breathless anticipation to meeting so many of your dear friends. We never breathe, so our meetings are always breathless. We share that with those we reap. You can leave that part out of the story if you feel it might distress your friends.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone else not get their package yet? Mine must be on a long journey!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I didn’t get home until late last night, but when I did - I had a box with skeletons stamped on it sitting on my back porch!!
Thank you so much, mysterious Canadian reaper! I’ll post pics this afternoon!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

projectworkout said:


> Anyone else not get their package yet? Mine must be on a long journey!


I haven’t received my package yet either. I keep watching for the flying monkeys but nothing so far. Maybe they are sidetracked somewhere... Hmm... With all that is going on I just hope that they are safe and that all is well.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love all the reaps folks are getting. As others have stated, there are some amazing reapers here!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

My flying monkeys must be caught in this tropical storm. It gives us heat beating breezes, but are bad for wings. Ergo, my box has not arrived.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Poor flying monkeys. I'm worried mine may have possibly been overcome by all the smoke they have had to fly through and are resting before they continue on to my location.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I messaged both your victims.
Deaded, your reaper is new, so messaged to let you know and post pictures.
Lady Arsnic, I messaged yours too!! 


I will look into those who have not received gifts yet. If you still haven't and haven't posted in the last couple pages, repost it so I can check it out!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> I messaged both your victims.
> Deaded, your reaper is new, so messaged to let you know and post pictures.
> Lady Arsnic, I messaged yours too!!
> 
> ...


Count me among those who haven’t received anything.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, Tye Ranasaurous, your gifts are on the way.
FarbleFumble yours are supposed to be shipped today...

I messaged both Projectworkout's reaper and also X-pired's reaper. Hopefully they come through. We have had a great record for the past few years. So lets hope it continues!! Anymore not receive (or ship) yet?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

First we have a beautiful pillow I love, two potion jars that are awesome, the book boxes (which I didn't have in my collection) will fit in nicely with my shelf of "books" and a card from Deadhouseplant. My cats also like the pillow. They seem to think it's theirs-lol.

The second picture we have hand votive holders, which I have been looking for for over a year, The most awesome keys for my key collection. Masks which I will start using. I just bought Halloween ones and these will be happily added. Then we have two more potion jars which I also love.

Third we have a dish that is perfect. I have a stand that this will fit into perfectly. Two candle holders which gave me an idea for a new haunt next year. Up last is the a great table runner. This I want to use in a Halloween display. It's to nice to use as a prop.

Everything is so perfect I wonder if you sent spirits to spy. Everything is so dead on perfect Deadhouseplant!!!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!


(side note-with the forum change I need to figure out how to post pics without thumbs again


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

bethene said:


> Ok, Tye Ranasaurous, your gifts are on the way.
> FarbleFumble yours are supposed to be shipped today...
> 
> I messaged both Projectworkout's reaper and also X-pired's reaper. Hopefully they come through. We have had a great record for the past few years. So lets hope it continues!! Anymore not receive (or ship) yet?


Thank you!! I will have my minions look out for the mail.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> Ok, Tye Ranasaurous, your gifts are on the way.
> FarbleFumble yours are supposed to be shipped today...
> 
> I messaged both Projectworkout's reaper and also X-pired's reaper. Hopefully they come through. We have had a great record for the past few years. So lets hope it continues!! Anymore not receive (or ship) yet?


Thanks for the update Bethene. I hope my reaper is ok!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Panther I love the keys! I have a collection too. Bethene chalk you for looking into everyone's boxes. I just hope nothing broke during shipping.....


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I was reaped yesterday! I was waiting for tonight after work to open it when... an even bigger box arrived! Part of me is wondering if it will continue multiplying if I get it wet... like gremlins (kidding). Pics will come tonight!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 738261
> View attachment 738262
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like everything, I had fun putting it together!

Still waiting patiently to be reaped...


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> P.S. my victim recieved their reap on Sunday, but still haven't posted. I'll be brave a second year in a row if you will!


Yeah mine was delivered on Thursday and it is what it is, but it is still kinda sad.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope yours eventually posts, too! If not, do either of you, Lady Arsenic and DeadEd, have your own pics you can post of what you sent them?
> Hope you guys still play in the future!


I only took a picture of the Handmade item I put in the package.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

DeadED said:


> I only took a picture of the Handmade item I put in the package.
> View attachment 738296


This is so cool! Your victim is lucky!



projectworkout said:


> Anyone else not get their package yet? Mine must be on a long journey!


So what happens if there is no follow through and no package is shipped? Are some just left out? This is sad. Does anyone check when the shipping deadline is missed? Bummer!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

There are rescue reapers in place so no one gets left behind

deadhouseplant-you are so spot on with everything it it truly eerie

lady Arsenic-glad to hear someone else loves old keys. I love old buildings and with keys I wonder what they’d say if they could talk. I also like old locks.

*Farblefumble-OMG please tell me where you got that ribbon. I have searched for two years trying to find it for a project*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 738261
> View attachment 738262
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! I like the kitty potion bottle, keys, book boxes and love the pillow and table runner! Nice you got some masks, too!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> I only took a picture of the Handmade item I put in the package.
> View attachment 738296


Love this!! Great job!! If your Victim doesn't contact you, bethene or post in a little while longer, you could, at least, tell us the rest of the gifts you sent! You never know, they could still post. Things may have come up that are keeping them from posting right away. I hope everyone gets their reaps posted and everyone gets a reap!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Deadhouseplant, you reap has just been picked up by the flying monkeys!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Reaper20?? said:


> This is so cool! Your victim is lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens if there is no follow through and no package is shipped? Are some just left out? This is sad. Does anyone check when the shipping deadline is missed? Bummer!


Like Shadow Panther said, there are Rescue Reapers in place for those who don't get their reaping box for some reason or another. 

A Rescue Reaper is someone who volunteers to send a box of goodies to someone who didn't get theirs, simply out of the kindness of their heart. Some RRs are people who played but still volunteer to send out a rescue box, extra, if needed...some RRs are those who didn't play this round, but still wanted to be a back up if any were needed. RRs don't get anything in return, they are just awesome, kindhearted people who want to make sure everyone gets a Reap box! 

Now, as per the rules in the first post of each SR sign up...if someone gets a reap, but doesn't send one, and doesn't contact bethene with a good reason for not being able to send one, they will be banned from all future SRs.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many wonderful things to see again tonight!
DeadEd and Lady A I bet they will post soon. Not only is it a challenge to post photos, sometimes life gets in the way.
WitchyKitty not only did your husband buy you a witchy kitty but your reaper did too! Lady Frog I loved the mason jar you made. What a wonderful craft idea. The homegrown catnip was icing on the cake, thanks for the kitty photos.
GodCrusher how exciting you received your box from the Grim Grinning Grimoires shop. It is unfortunate that they had to close their doors but those villagers can be nasty sometimes. I love the singed book and the imps, mermaids, and fairies are wonderful. Post photos of your tree when you are finished decorating. Nothing like hanging dead things on a branch in your home to bring the glow of the season.
Krnlmstrd I always love to watch your unboxing videos. I want to see photos of the headless horseman living room! Pumpkin Princette how fun that you had a witchy theme. So many fun light up things.
Shadow Panther I love those potion jars with the skulls, and how fun you received the same potion bottles as Krnlmstrd. If the forum will let you. can you post close up photos of the potion jars with skulls and the mask? Deadhouseplant where did you find them? 
Great job reapers!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> There are rescue reapers in place so no one gets left behind
> 
> deadhouseplant-you are so spot on with everything it it truly eerie
> 
> ...


Shadow- The good old Dollar Tree. When they have it, I buy about 5 packs!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps everyone! Krnlmstrd, thanx for the video. Those metal signs are awesome and would look grate against mirrors. Pumpkin Princette, where did you get those?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Post number two of Part 2 of my reaping from LadyFrog!
> 
> Okay, the contents of the gorgeous boxes:
> 
> ...


I have that spell book. Mine is in... lets say... well used condition. It has really been one of my most important items with my altar. Use it well! (but be careful of some of the spells.)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve been reaped by the lovely Lady Arsenic! I was waiting for the last box to arrive to post everything all at once, since it didn’t all deliver at the same time, which in hindsight I should’ve just posted along the way so no one had to worry or wonder if everything arrived. But as I mentioned in a previous post, I’ve been dealing with some issues here at home with my fur babies that left me with hardly any play time, which made me late in getting my victim’s stuff shipped as well (so if you haven’t been reaped, you should be soon! And also please check your PMs, because I sent you something there as well). Anyway, back to my real, I got everything this weekend and it’s taken me a day or so to get pictures taken, but here is everything. I also got a few teaser letters along the way as well, just to let me know something was coming. 

Thank you Lady Arsenic!
































































Sorry, I just couldn’t get a good picture of this one without my cats inspecting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> I have that spell book. Mine is in... lets say... well used condition. It has really been one of my most important items with my altar. Use it well! (but be careful of some of the spells.)


Oh, yes, for sure, as some are both very ancient and dark, (thought I love to have them to read about, as you never know when you could need them for reference!) or very dangerous, even just with the poisonous ingredients, alone. As the book even states, there are spells in there simply for historical reference, informative/learning purpose. I would never attempt to cast some of those specific spells in there...but there are a good many I could, though, too, so I see it being useful, for me, as well! I was over the moon to get it and it will be a nice addition to my other books and in my altar space. 
It's very cool that you have it, too! I've been slowly reading it, for now, when I have time or am up to it, then, once I have fully read it, I will begin to use it. It is, by far, my largest and heaviest spell book, lol.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woot! I'm back to show off the cool stuff I got from my mysterious Canadian reaper! My pic of the card didn't turn out, but it had a type-written message signed by "_Reaper" 








OK, I found this hilarious! In the middle of all the neatly wrapped items, was the most perfectly placed red maple leaf!








I love these guys!! The eyes lights up and run thru a whole array of colors. 








One of my cats was _really_ interested in this cat!








Love the jack-o-bucket! Now I don't have to get one for the grandson!








This basket is super cool - it's collapsible! And it's huge!








This will look cool on the shelf in my living room. 








I love the little headstones! They have lines you can fill in the name on them!
And one can never have too many battery op candles! 








I'm all about the maple leaves! And I have an idea for the little skulls. 








And my grandson LOVES his book called Frankie's Dance Party! It's the most perfect book, since his mom danced for 15 years!

Thank you so much, Keri from Alberta!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, yes, for sure, as some are both very ancient and dark, (thought I love to have them to read about, as you never know when you could need them for reference!) or very dangerous, even just with the poisonous ingredients, alone. As the book even states, there are spells in there simply for historical reference, informative/learning purpose. I would never attempt to cast some of those specific spells in there...but there are a good many I could, though, too, so I see it being useful, for me, as well! I was over the moon to get it and it will be a nice addition to my other books and in my altar space.
> It's very cool that you have it, too! I've been slowly reading it, for now, when I have time or am up to it, then, once I have fully read it, I will begin to use it. It is, by far, my largest and heaviest spell book, lol.


The very first day that I got the book I went through it and color coded each spell with highlighters. Any that were dark or down right evil (in my opinion) was one color. Any that took away a person's free will was another. Etc. I have a roommate that I practice with and she is the only other person I let read the book. I would feel it would be careless on my part if I let it get into the wrong hands (even though they could go buy it like everyone else). Guess I'm silly like that. Blessed Be and Happy Casting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve been reaped by the lovely Lady Arsenic! I was waiting for the last box to arrive to post everything all at once, since it didn’t all deliver at the same time, which in hindsight I should’ve just posted along the way so no one had to worry or wonder if everything arrived. But as I mentioned in a previous post, I’ve been dealing with some issues here at home with my fur babies that left me with hardly any play time, which made me late in getting my victim’s stuff shipped as well (so if you haven’t been reaped, you should be soon! And also please check your PMs, because I sent you something there as well). Anyway, back to my real, I got everything this weekend and it’s taken me a day or so to get pictures taken, but here is everything. I also got a few teaser letters along the way as well, just to let me know something was coming.
> 
> Thank you Lady Arsenic!
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! The teasers are great, love the beautiful witches!! The pumpkins, crystal ball and kitty stuff are nice, too! Kitty inspection pictures are just part of the game, lol. Beautiful cats!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Woot! I'm back to show off the cool stuff I got from my mysterious Canadian reaper! My pic of the card didn't turn out, but it had a type-written message signed by "_Reaper"
> View attachment 738332
> 
> OK, I found this hilarious! In the middle of all the neatly wrapped items, was the most perfectly placed red maple leaf!
> ...


Great reap! The red maple leaf on white is too funny and a perfect little touch. How cute and perfect is the little book for your grandson?? I love the vintage looking black cat and love that light up face spell bottle!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spirits Vinyard, Hooray! Everything survived the trip, & the cats seem happy too! I didnt glue down the crystal ball incase you dont want the lights in there. I thought the reaper dude was cool. Are all the kitties doing ok now?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> The very first day that I got the book I went through it and color coded each spell with highlighters. Any that were dark or down right evil (in my opinion) was one color. Any that took away a person's free will was another. Etc. I have a roommate that I practice with and she is the only other person I let read the book. I would feel it would be careless on my part if I let it get into the wrong hands (even though they could go buy it like everyone else). Guess I'm silly like that. Blessed Be and Happy Casting!


I fully understand not wanting others to read it besides those you trust. I would hate for someone to read mine and either attempt a horrible spell or try dealing with a toxic/deadly herb/plant ingredient. If they want to buy it on their own, that would be on them to learn and understand what should and shouldn't be done...and would hope they would do so...but I'd never want anything bad to come to someone from something out of one of my own books! That would be even worse!
Marking the spells in a color coded way is a good idea for a book that could be heavily used.
Thank you and happy casting to you, as well! Blessed be! I hope you are having a wonderful, magical, Blessed Autumnal Equinox!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy fall everyone! Work is so hectic I forgot its the first day of fall until I heard it on the radio on the drive home!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Happy fall everyone! Work is so hectic I forgot its the first day of fall until I heard it on the radio on the drive home!


It's also my dad's birthday!

Happy Fall everyone! In the South, fall brings...umm...football and hurricanes?!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> So many wonderful things to see again tonight!
> DeadEd and Lady A I bet they will post soon. Not only is it a challenge to post photos, sometimes life gets in the way.
> WitchyKitty not only did your husband buy you a witchy kitty but your reaper did too! Lady Frog I loved the mason jar you made. What a wonderful craft idea. The homegrown catnip was icing on the cake, thanks for the kitty photos.
> GodCrusher how exciting you received your box from the Grim Grinning Grimoires shop. It is unfortunate that they had to close their doors but those villagers can be nasty sometimes. I love the singed book and the imps, mermaids, and fairies are wonderful. Post photos of your tree when you are finished decorating. Nothing like hanging dead things on a branch in your home to bring the glow of the season.
> ...


The jars with the skulls and the mask I made. The jar is from a protein powder, the little skull is from Dollar tree and then I painted it and used a label ftom Etsy 🎃


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Spirits Vinyard, Hooray! Everything survived the trip, & the cats seem happy too! I didnt glue down the crystal ball incase you dont want the lights in there. I thought the reaper dude was cool. Are all the kitties doing ok now?


Yes, everything survived! And the kitties are all fine now. I did see the ball was not glued down....I need to find my tiny screwdriver so I can remove the cover to the battery compartment. I’m sure the lights will be fine but sometimes I need to do a “cat test” first to make sure it won’t tempt them to play with it (and by play, I mean destroy!) Once I know it will be fine, I’ll glue it down. I love the stand on it though...I’m actually torn on whether I want to leave the black cloth on it that covers it up or take it off completely so you can see it. It’s lovely so I think you should be able to see it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that cat Lisa!


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive been reaped!!! I was heading out for the day and noticed a large box on my patio  It was all I could do to not open it, but it has to wait until this evening. Im so excited, thank you to my reaper. On a side note, the USPS doesnt know what "priority" means, lol. Im just glad it got here ok and someone's hard work and thoughtfulness didnt get lost or destroyed. Ill open and post photos when I get home later tonight.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got sooo behind!! Had to get my life and house back on track after working on the Reaper took over my life for several weeks - ha! Enjoyed reading through and seeing all the great reaps. I am sure I missed some but here goes..

*skullie* - such a cool tree! Also a genius place to put it! Great work KrnlMustard (also fun video of the unboxing of your reap as well - good jump Pumpkin Princette)
*Kab* - love that candelabra
*Snickers* - super impressive HP book!!! What an amazing reap!
*Kerimonster* - woooahhh....BR1MSTON3 as usual it was mind blowing. You always raise the bar every year! Love all, the signs are awesome but especially that one that looks rusty. To die for!! Your talent knows no bounds!
*WitchyKitty* - what a reap (and such sweet looking kitties)! The whole thing was amazing but those boxes were unreal and the I love Jim Shore....what a PERFECT WitchyKitty! Nailed it Ladyfrog!
*Ladyfrog* - first loving that it seems like way more than usual reaps are hitting the victims and the reaper same day.  Such a cool use of ribbon on the box, so many potion bottles and love those skull lights. Also always a sucker for Halloween socks. Good job Farblefumbel!
*Godcrusher* - what a fun reap. Grinning Reaper your teaser letters were SO good.
*ShadowPanther* - really love this reap. I think it went to the wrong house...you can send it over to me.  Those pillows, the votive holders...those skull bottles!!! Such cool keys. Great job dead houseplant!!!
*SpiritsVineyard* - so sorry you had a rough go with your fur babies. That can be all consuming...they are precious members of family. Relieved to hear they are doing better. Great pumpkins and beautiful crystal ball!! Nice work LadyArsenic.

I know there is more to come and several people who have theirs and are posting tonight. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

I have been reaped! I will post pictures soon. Also I have not been home in a few days so I have no idea WHEN it came in, but I have it now.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you CzarinaKatarina, your pre reap arrived! I love the poppet book and card!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

All hail the glory of the reap that I received from Spookerstar. I'd upload a video of myself doing the "we're not worthy" move, but that involves make-up and wearing real clothes... 

Happily decorated boxes.... buhm buhm buhm, ba duh ba buhm buhm, tink... I have no idea how to spell the stripper song,but I view reap pictures as Halloween crafting porn (and I mean that in the best way possible... full of oohs, aahs, and I wonder if I could do that's) 









Starting with box #1 (the one marked Beware), we open to find...












the card...











Inside the black tissue paper was an absolutely glorious box full of tempting little black tissue bundles. First, the box (which I LOVE)










I want that on a poster... and as a 3D sculpture... so expressive!

inside of box (once emptied)










Inside all of those little bundles were a vast assortment of handmade ornaments for my Halloween tree! SQEEEAAAALLL! This will be the first time in years that I put it up and it is going to rock!










So much time, effort, and creativity... and I appreciate every smidge of it! Check those out! Those little felted candy corns are so cute! The Thing hand and Cleopatra (Morticia's venus fly trap) in the glass ball, tiny witches hats, that little spell book is divine! Love love love love love

At this point I was ready to nominate Spookerstar as reaper of the decade... then came Box #2


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

There are some crazy fantastic reaps this year! I love the talent on this forum. And I’m not just speaking of the handmade items. The purchased items look to have been so carefully chosen for the recipient. That is so cool! What great reaps everybody has received!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

In which we find... this absolutely delightful, slithering witch's hat! Here being modeled by one of those Halloween decorations that are too fabu to put in storage 10 months of the year (and, really, who has that kind of storage space?)... It fits beautifully, but, again, that requires make-up and real clothes... my current plan for 2020 involves wearing Halloween jammies for the next month











Beautifully made and themed, from the snake that wraps around the brim to the snakes slithering on the netting. 

Also in box 2 was a toy for me...









(Anyone else watch the Powerpuff Girls when it was on? Blossom: "Bubbles, what are you doing?!" Bubbles: "Co-lor-ing.")

And toys for my kittens (well, they are almost teenagers now, but still...)









And a special thank you to Lady Arsenic for these kitty toys:










We had some fun with the laser pointer right away. The others they get this weekend after we round up the older toys and go through them. The other day they found a stuffed fuzzy mouse dressed like Chewbacca that I haven't seen for YEARS. Not sure where they dug that up...

They've also managed to find every dust bunny and hairball that my dear haunted house has been hiding away for this Halloween. It looks like we haven't vacuumed since we bought the house almost 20 years ago. Plus side of Halloween, though, is that dust bunnies and spider webs become decorations.

Also in the box was a paper lantern featuring four of the Fab Five (Universal Monsters, that is). Fingers crossed that this YouTube link works... 



 

The kitties (Loki & Tricksy) would also like to say thank you for the boxes! They climbed in while we were unwrapping the ornaments (love them!) and had a blast batting the tissue paper around.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> Thank you CzarinaKatarina, your pre reap arrived! I love the poppet book and card!
> View attachment 738355


How fun! That card cracks me up, hahahaha!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> All hail the glory of the reap that I received from Spookerstar. I'd upload a video of myself doing the "we're not worthy" move, but that involves make-up and wearing real clothes...
> 
> Happily decorated boxes.... buhm buhm buhm, ba duh ba buhm buhm, tink... I have no idea how to spell the stripper song,but I view reap pictures as Halloween crafting porn (and I mean that in the best way possible... full of oohs, aahs, and I wonder if I could do that's)
> View attachment 738365
> ...


What a glorious reap! I LOVE that sticker from the best movie EVER!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> In which we find... this absolutely delightful, slithering witch's hat! Here being modeled by one of those Halloween decorations that are too fabu to put in storage 10 months of the year (and, really, who has that kind of storage space?)... It fits beautifully, but, again, that requires make-up and real clothes... my current plan for 2020 involves wearing Halloween jammies for the next month
> 
> 
> View attachment 738372
> ...


Awesome reap! That box is creepy cool! So many ornaments...love the tiny witch hats, little book, glass orbs with things in them, that little ghost...there's a lot to look at in all those ornaments, lol.
The witch hat is beautiful! I love coloring books...so cool you got an adult Halloween one! (Yes, I watched Powerpuff Girls...Bubbles is my favorite, lol. She and I have a lot in common, hahaha!)
I adore your cutie kitties!!! Love that they got toys, too!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> In which we find... this absolutely delightful, slithering witch's hat! Here being modeled by one of those Halloween decorations that are too fabu to put in storage 10 months of the year (and, really, who has that kind of storage space?)... It fits beautifully, but, again, that requires make-up and real clothes... my current plan for 2020 involves wearing Halloween jammies for the next month
> 
> 
> View attachment 738372
> ...


Yea! Glad you liked everything. It was so much fun to dig through your Pinterest (where I found that image for your box), read your likes and dislikes, and find things for your kitties. I got a little carried away making ornaments I had to stuff to fit them in the box. Glad to see they didn't get crushed. Lady A is my next door neighbor and it was fun to include those treats from her as well. Thank you for the kitty photos. My girl Miki rolled around in the box before I packed it too.















Also had a lot of help from Witchful Thinking (brought me her supplies to make the lantern and helped me pick out the perfect witch hat), and Graveyard Queen for so many crafting ideas. They are both my nieces and we love sharing Halloween and Reaper time. Happy Reaper Day! 👻


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Also a funny story about the pearls on the skull ornament. A few years ago I wanted to decorate a skull for my victim. It is a family joke that everything I order is either too big or too small. The first time I ordered from Amazon the pearls were about the size of a pin head. I kept them and now this year I had a use for them. 😜


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Yea! Glad you liked everything. It was so much fun to dig through your Pinterest (where I found that image for your box), read your likes and dislikes, and find things for your kitties. I got a little carried away making ornaments I had to stuff to fit them in the box. Glad to see they didn't get crushed. Lady A is my next door neighbor and it was fun to include those treats from her as well. Thank you for the kitty photos. My girl Miki rolled around in the box before I packed it too.
> View attachment 738384
> View attachment 738389
> 
> Also had a lot of help from Witchful Thinking (brought me her supplies to make the lantern and helped me pick out the perfect witch hat), and Graveyard Queen for so many crafting ideas. They are both my nieces and we love sharing Halloween and Reaper time. Happy Reaper Day! 👻


Pretty girl!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That. HAT! It is wonderful!

Love the classic monsters lantern. Always wondered how to make those.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Got my reap in today! 
Look at this amazing Hocus Pocus haul!

Thank you so much @Snickers!










The first thing I laid eyes on after the adorable little card was that super cute purple cat plush looking up at me with it's big, begging, mischievous eyes! I immediately squealed and gave it a squeeze! And then there's the lovely towel! A great fit to my creepy kitchen!










I kept repeating that spell the entire way through the rest of the box! lol 

The little coffin with the vampire printed inside (the vampire's blanket has blood types on it! lol) is perfect to put little trinkets and my many pens in! The decal is definitely going on my car beside my other Hocus Pocus decal! A wonderful combo (the other one is in silhouette and says "It's just a bunch of Hocus Pocus") so this one makes a nice, colorful follow up! And just in time since I'm getting ready to add my skeleton to the back seat as well this week! The bag is wonderful and a great place to keep some of the Halloween goodies I've picked up tis year! The shot glass is cool (told my friend's I'm gonna have a shot with the ghosts with it!) The button immediately went on my purse! And the picture is purrfect! I immediately thought of my own little Binx-clone and asked her to pose with it. She happily obliged! (Her being a former stray and so skinny when I got her last year compared to her extra uhm... "fluff" she's gained this year fits the quote almost too well lol.)










I thoroughly enjoyed my reap! Everything was so cute and wonderful! I couldn't thank you more @Snickers! You did a great job! A++++!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Like Shadow Panther said, there are Rescue Reapers in place for those who don't get their reaping box for some reason or another.
> 
> A Rescue Reaper is someone who volunteers to send a box of goodies to someone who didn't get theirs, simply out of the kindness of their heart. Some RRs are people who played but still volunteer to send out a rescue box, extra, if needed...some RRs are those who didn't play this round, but still wanted to be a back up if any were needed. RRs don't get anything in return, they are just awesome, kindhearted people who want to make sure everyone gets a Reap box!
> 
> Now, as per the rules in the first post of each SR sign up...if someone gets a reap, but doesn't send one, and doesn't contact bethene with a good reason for not being able to send one, they will be banned from all future SRs.


I was rescue reaped on my very first Secret Reaper. My RR was so amazing, generous, and spot on with my likes. This is a wonderful group and for those still waiting, hang in there! ❤


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> In which we find... this absolutely delightful, slithering witch's hat! Here being modeled by one of those Halloween decorations that are too fabu to put in storage 10 months of the year (and, really, who has that kind of storage space?)... It fits beautifully, but, again, that requires make-up and real clothes... my current plan for 2020 involves wearing Halloween jammies for the next month
> 
> 
> View attachment 738372
> ...


What a great reap!! I LOVE the box, the ornaments, the hat, coloring book...it’s al great!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap! That box is creepy cool! So many ornaments...love the tiny witch hats, little book, glass orbs with things in them, that little ghost...there's a lot to look at in all those ornaments, lol.
> The witch hat is beautiful! I love coloring books...so cool you got an adult Halloween one! (Yes, I watched Powerpuff Girls...Bubbles is my favorite, lol. She and I have a lot in common, hahaha!)
> I adore your cutie kitties!!! Love that they got toys, too!


Oh lol I also love the Power Puff Girls! My daughter was Blossom a few years ago for Halloween


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Teaser from package 3 for my victim


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Victim i hope you are eagerly awaiting my packages! Not one not 2 but 3 will be headed your way!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

PumpkinPrincette said:


> Got my reap in today!
> Look at this amazing Hocus Pocus haul!
> 
> Thank you so much @Snickers!
> ...


Love the kitty pillow and all the Hocus Pocus stuff! Your kitty is adorable, too!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Such awesome reaps this year! I'm also loving all the kitties!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so I saw a kitty in a victim’s box. That is a really nice kitty. I didn’t realize that putting a kitty on one’s list was an option. I am going to add one to my list! 
Love all the pictures of everyone’s reaps!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

I was reaped! And as is custom here it is.








First thing I noticed was this beautiful Jack O'lantern. It has the perfect balance between scary and whimsical and my parents asked to borrow it since they do a graveyard setup every year at their campground and they said it would fit in perfectly.








Next was this jar of eyes. I'm setting up a mad scientist theme for my own personal enjoyment and this will line my shelf nicely. Also it looks homemade so that was a nice personalized touch.

As for the rest of my reap I'm afraid I can't post it yet. I received a set of framed prints of Universal monster posters, however the frames did not survive the trip. Thankfully the rest of the items look fine and I plan on buying replacement frames tomorrow. Still they are very nice and I can't wait to show all of you.

Anyways thank you reaper! I don't know who you are but I thoroughly enjoyed what I received.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I was so excited to get home and open my box. Here are the items and photos. Thank you to Cider and Redrum.
I got a child mannequin torso, an "infected man" mask, Colorado strangest stories book, BIG zip ties (just the size I need), zombie magnet, skull pin and what I thought were a couple movies. I opened the movie cases and one had some cool old photos and post cards, the other had candy I have never tried! I was thrilled to see 4 cherry mash and 2 valomilk. I have heard of the cherry mash and have been wanting to try them for awhile (notice 3 in the photo ). I have to hide the other 3! An awesome talking card to wish me a Happy Halloween with a sticker on the back of the envelope, but Im just too young to get the reference 

Thank you to Cider and Redrum I will put it all to good use.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spookerstar- I will get close up pics posted tomorrow for you. They may be simple potion jars but I LOVE THEM!!!

farblefumble-ty for the info-I will keep an eye out (my DT sucks) When and if I get lucky I am buying everyone they have


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More awesomeness! Omg, on the Hocus Pocus! Love the Sanderson sisters! I have a wonderful poster of them for a previous SR and A Winifred costume.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> I was reaped! And as is custom here it is.
> View attachment 738410
> 
> First thing I noticed was this beautiful Jack O'lantern. It has the perfect balance between scary and whimsical and my parents asked to borrow it since they do a graveyard setup every year at their campground and they said it would fit in perfectly.
> ...


Love the pumpkin and the eyeballs on the jar remind me of a small, furry monster jammed in there, lol. Can't wait to see your other gifts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

projectworkout said:


> I was so excited to get home and open my box. Here are the items and photos. Thank you to Cider and Redrum.
> I got a child mannequin torso, an "infected man" mask, Colorado strangest stories book, BIG zip ties (just the size I need), zombie magnet, skull pin and what I thought were a couple movies. I opened the movie cases and one had some cool old photos and post cards, the other had candy I have never tried! I was thrilled to see 4 cherry mash and 2 valomilk. I have heard of the cherry mash and have been wanting to try them for awhile (notice 3 in the photo ). I have to hide the other 3! An awesome talking card to wish me a Happy Halloween with a sticker on the back of the envelope, but Im just too young to get the reference
> 
> Thank you to Cider and Redrum I will put it all to good use.
> ...


Nice reap! Cool you got some of the treats you were wanting to try. That mannequin body will come in handy for props, too! The book looks like it will be a fun read!


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> I was reaped! And as is custom here it is.
> View attachment 738410
> 
> First thing I noticed was this beautiful Jack O'lantern. It has the perfect balance between scary and whimsical and my parents asked to borrow it since they do a graveyard setup every year at their campground and they said it would fit in perfectly.
> ...


Oh wow! That Jack O'Lantern is so gory and amazing! I love it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Every time I see them I smile- I love them


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> I was reaped! And as is custom here it is.
> View attachment 738410
> 
> First thing I noticed was this beautiful Jack O'lantern. It has the perfect balance between scary and whimsical and my parents asked to borrow it since they do a graveyard setup every year at their campground and they said it would fit in perfectly.
> ...


It was me!! I’m so mad the frames didn’t make it. I always have fun making those pumpkins. 😁


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 738504
> 
> View attachment 738505
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful! I love the kitty mask and the paint job on the jars made them look like they were marble in your first photo. Excellent job Deadhouseplant!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

kloey74 said:


> It was me!! I’m so mad the frames didn’t make it. I always have fun making those pumpkins. 😁


I thought I recognized your corpsed pumpkin! Nice! You are legend with those


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of reaps! 
Lisa how fun your secret reaper sent you something for your adorable grandson. I always like when someone puts in something from their area, the maple leaf is perfect. I wonder who your reaper is?
Spirits I am glad your package made it without the crystal ball breaking. I know Lady A was worried that would happen. Are those little brooms in the package? Adorable kitties, glad to hear they are feeling better!
Filthycreaton I am so happy you have one of Kloey's pumpkins, they are so unusual and creepy.
Lucid I love your reap from Czarina. I immediately had to google Zombie Felties and get my own book. 
Snickers you spoiled Pumpkin Princette with that Hocus Pocus reap. I love that little coffin, can you get a close up photo of that? That kitchen towel is the bomb, and I am so happy you have a little Binx.
Projectworkout That Colorado Strangest book looks interesting. I will have to see if I can find a copy on Amazon. Also those movie boxes are wonderful and erie


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 738504
> 
> View attachment 738505
> 
> ...


Love the material for those masks! BBW hand sanitizer, too...love that scent! The jars look great up close!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

PumpkinPrincette said:


> Got my reap in today!
> Look at this amazing Hocus Pocus haul!
> 
> Thank you so much @Snickers!
> ...


Yahoo!! I'm glad you liked everything! I was vicariously shopping for myself with this haul as I also love me some Hocus Pocus lol. The teaser package of Kauai kitty stickers were supposed to have a teaser message, but the seller forgot to add it  I figured you would know it was from a SR lol. Happy Halloween!! It sure was fun to participate!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Snickers said:


> Yahoo!! I'm glad you liked everything! I was vicariously shopping for myself with this haul as I also love me some Hocus Pocus lol. The teaser package of Kauai kitty stickers were supposed to have a teaser message, but the seller forgot to add it  I figured you would know it was from a SR lol. Happy Halloween!! It sure was fun to participate!


Can you PM me where you got those kitty stickers??? I adore them!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I got reaped today! Thank you Spirits Vineyard! 










Someone obviously listened to my likes where I said I wanted supplies for a pirate area next year! I got a pirate flag, some tan netting, a 24 pack of eye patches, and a party set with pirate plates, napkins, cups and black silverware. I have the perfect spot in mind for the flag and the netting and I have more than enough eye patches now for all my skellies to wear plus whatever else looks like it could use one. Of course the party supplies will come in handy too. Thank you so much! I am kind of surprised to know I have more on the way, but very excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deadhouseplant said:


> I got reaped today! Thank you Spirits Vineyard!
> 
> View attachment 738557
> 
> ...


Well, that's about a full party in a box!! Awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow...missed a lot of reaps! I am so amazed by all of them!!!-- I got so far behind that there are too many to name individually. But so impressed by all the thoughtfulness put into all the gifts!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Wow...missed a lot of reaps! I am so amazed by all of them!!!-- I got so far behind that there are too many to name individually. But so impressed by all the thoughtfulness put into all the gifts!!!!


I second that Bethene! Great reaps everybody, I’m blown away by what everyone is receiving!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

PumpkinPrincette said:


> Oh wow! That Jack O'Lantern is so gory and amazing! I love it!


kloey74 always makes the most fantastic, creepy, corpsed Jack O’ Lanterns. She is a true artist!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received a box today from Etsy. Admittedly, when I opened it I wasn’t sure what it was. The enclosed sheet said that it is a bath bomb. It is a bath bomb covered in red glitter. Now, being a guy, I was still puzzled. But a quick email to Bethene set me straight. 😀 Thank you Bethene!

Here are photos. No clue who my reaper is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I received a box today from Etsy. Admittedly, when I opened it I wasn’t sure what it was. The enclosed sheet said that it was a bath bomb. Now, being a guy, I was still puzzled. But a quick email to Bethene set me straight. 😀 Thank you Bethene!
> 
> Here are photos. No clue who my reaper is.
> 
> ...


Lol, bath bombs are great! Toss it in a nice, hot bath and enjoy the skin benefits, colors, scents/aromatherapy...each bath bomb is different, so you will have to see what yours does!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Wait- that pumpkin was homemade? Okay knowing that (and how the Kloey appears to be somewhat famous for them) makes me appreciate it even more. Here it is as part of our setup.








Anyways for the rest of my reap. I bought new frames and here they are.























The posters seem to be printed on dictionary pages. I wasn't aware that was a thing but my brother was familiar with this style. Regardless it makes the images stand out more. Altogether I'm very happy with them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Wait- that pumpkin was homemade? Okay knowing that (and how the Kloey appears to be somewhat famous for them) makes me appreciate it even more. Here it is as part of our setup.
> View attachment 738630
> 
> Anyways for the rest of my reap. I bought new frames and here they are.
> ...


Very cool prints!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Wait- that pumpkin was homemade? Okay knowing that (and how the Kloey appears to be somewhat famous for them) makes me appreciate it even more. Here it is as part of our setup.
> View attachment 738630
> 
> Anyways for the rest of my reap. I bought new frames and here they are.
> ...


Love those prints! Also, where did you get the frames? I’m looking for some just like that.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

deadhouseplant said:


> I got reaped today! Thank you Spirits Vineyard!
> 
> View attachment 738557
> 
> ...


Haha, that was my “panic box” where I tried to see what I could have Amazon deliver  

I wasn’t crazy about sending something that I didn’t get to physically see myself, so I hope the flag is a good quality one. It had good reviews. And yes, you definitely have more coming......should be 4 boxes in total (2 from Amazon and 2 from me)!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha, that was my “panic box” where I tried to see what I could have Amazon deliver
> 
> I wasn’t crazy about sending something that I didn’t get to physically see myself, so I hope the flag is a good quality one. It had good reviews. And yes, you definitely have more coming......should be 4 boxes in total (2 from Amazon and 2 from me)!


The flag is nice, it's kind of like a burlap matterial, a little softer and more flexible than that, and the design looks screen printed.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those classic monster prints. Very cool pirate flag.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That flag is awesome!!
Great movie posters!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The flag looks cool!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

So many reaps! of course, this is the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Deadhouseplant how fun you are doing pirates next year. That flag will do quite nicely.
Filthycreation I love that those are printed on dictionary paper. Very cool
X-Pired I had to smile with your glitter bath bomb


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I was reaped today! Unfortunately I picked it up ftom the post office on my way to work so I have to wait to open. I did open a package from Amazon and it was a couple of kitty toys! I will take pictures when I get home.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Deadhouseplant, anxious to see what you got! I saw some cool potion jars, a cool pirate flag, and lots of cats! I'm glad we include all the fur kids in our fun. Czarinakaterina I'm glad yours liked the laser pointer, I wasnt expecting a screen credit! I order from Chewy ALL the time so the timing was perfect. Someone (Project workout?) mentioned being to young to understand a sticker on a card. Did you mean Handbook For the Recently Deceased? That's from Beetlejuice. (Cough cough, where a my Walker? Alexa turn the heat up, it's only 97°in here!) Man, that made me feel old!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I know Deadhouseplant will post later, but who is still waiting to be reaped?


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Still waiting. We've had some pretty bad fires around us and I know there are issues with the post office so I'm praying the flying monkeys carrying my package from my reaper are safe.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

farblefumble said:


> Brom-
> 
> If the reaping is a little too much for you, the group also has card sending for most holidays. I've gotten some beautiful cards in the past. It's a little bit more subdued shall we say?





WitchyKitty said:


> Any specific questions, just ask! The two Halloween reapers are already underway, but there will be two more Secret Reapers over the winter, then these two main ones, again, next year, and so on.


Thank you all for that info, I’ll keep my eye on this space. A bit of a learning curve navigating these threads. It does sound like fun though.

I’ve enjoyed the Halloween Card exchange this year so much, so I’m sure this Yuletide Reaper and holiday cards exchange are fun too.

Hmm...I definitely have some ideas for a midnight Yuletide.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tye Rannosaurus...yours is coming...should be soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Farberfumble, yours is coming too!!

Anyone else waiting?


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I know
> 
> 
> bethene said:
> ...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m still waiting but have been told it will be shipped.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Me


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> Farberfumble, yours is coming too!!
> 
> Anyone else waiting?


Oooooooo I can't wait!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped today by the wonderful SpookySpoof!!! Thank you SO much, I love everything!!!

-Got a lovely card with a pin and a butterfly that flew out of it!!!
-An awesome Halloween countdown calendar!
-A cute little pumpkin, different coffees, and a solar witch
-Trick or Treat mat
-Fun Halloween Decorations - perfect for my party!
-A Spider bag, pumpkin sign, and Happy Halloween lights
-Two awesome bath bombs!!!!! They smell amazing!

Thank you again, Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped today by the wonderful SpookySpoof!!! Thank you SO much, I love everything!!!
> 
> -Got a lovely card with a pin and a butterfly that flew out of it!!!
> -An awesome Halloween countdown calendar!
> ...


 Great reap! That card is gorgeous! Love the countdown calendar, floor mat, spiderweb bag, and adore those bath bombs!!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay... so I got home and opened my boxes... and I almost don't want to post this because I got way too much good stuff! I am not worthy of all of this! This is seriously more than I would even hope to get on Christmas. Spirits Vineyard I don't know how I can properly thank you for this!

First a cat picture








Or two








Both of our cats loved the toys, but Shadow is the one that wanted to participate in this photo op. The cat toys were a bat and a spider each on a coiled stretchy cord.

Next we have this cute set of costume awards, Best costume, Funniest costume, and Scariest costume. They have a ring at the top to hold a name I think. I will for sure use this next year at our party!










Now were getting to the really good stuff (just kidding, everything here is more than good). We have two huge bags of creepy cloth, I didn't even know it came so big! Two throw pillow covers, they are the same but I have them showing different sides, and I put a pillow form in one. Next a Ouija board! A huge skeleton bat that has wings that can be positioned! And two super cool snakes in two sizes that are flexible and have mouths that can open with fangs! Also two rubbery black spiders (shown in next photo) you can never have too many spiders.










Now for the finally...the bigger of the two boxes, on the bottom, had a full size skeleton mermaid! 










I am totally blown away! I don't know what I did to deserve this! Thank you Spirits Vineyard!!! I am obviously going to have the best party next year, and I'm going to use the skellie snakes, bat and creepy cloth for our yard decorating this year!

A close up of the snake









I had this wig lying around so I thought my new mermaid might like it


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

I received a box from Kansas yesterday. Due to a horrible work schedule and the possibility of starting a new relationship, I don't have the time to open it. I'll get to it on Friday aftermnoon. But the package did arrive from someone in Kansas.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

deadhouseplant-I have been wearing my mask. I have had so many people "stare" at me checking it out. So you have compliments by proxy 👍


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I got reaped today! Waiting for Sprout to wake up from her nap to open her gifts. Photos to come!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hostesswiththemostess, coffee? How cool! I've never heard of HotLavaJava. I've heard of Death Wish, which is really strong but smooth😎. I'm keeping that in mind for next year! Let us know if yours is good! Deadhouseplant, Shadow is beautiful!! He looks happy! Ok Spirits Vinyard, holy crap.....A full...size...mermaid...skellie?! Oh, My GOD! Deadhouseplant, you are very lucky, & the wig is perfect on her! Pablo0714 sorry your so busy, hope things settle down soon & all goes well with the new relationship. I'm glad you at least acknowledged the package, and gave us an ETA for opening it. We wait with bated breath with you Kansas!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

More great reaps! I have to know where those awesome costume trophies came from. Spirits Vineyard, where did you find those?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deadhouseplant said:


> Okay... so I got home and opened my boxes... and I almost don't want to post this because I got way too much good stuff! I am not worthy of all of this! This is seriously more than I would even hope to get on Christmas. Spirits Vineyard I don't know how I can properly thank you for this!
> 
> First a cat picture
> View attachment 739039
> ...


Amazing reap! Love all the skelly stuff, pillow covers, the kitty toys (your kitty is beautiful!)...and that blue wig totally makes that amazing skellie mermaid!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pablo0714 said:


> I received a box from Kansas yesterday. Due to a horrible work schedule and the possibility of starting a new relationship, I don't have the time to open it. I'll get to it on Friday aftermnoon. But the package did arrive from someone in Kansas.


Can't wait to see your reap...and I, also, hope all goes well with your possible new relationship! Hope your work schedule chills out!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I got reaped today! Waiting for Sprout to wake up from her nap to open her gifts. Photos to come!


Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I was reaped by Batty Patty! So many great things!










She did a great job on the outside of the box. It was kinda smooshed on oneside, but nothing was broken.








Radioactive spiders!








Getting excited!








She made a beautiful card that was two sided and a great letter.








Sprout loves cats, but I might need to use this first.








3-D window clings. We're still working from home, so anything to keep Sprout busy is a plus. And they are cute.








This gorgeous wreath that makes my house look like a mortuary. It's perfect! (Photo on house later)








This neat fake book that fits the age of our house perfectly.








Inside it were more goodies!
More in part 2!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Part Deux








This insanely cool gargoyle from Eastern State Penitentiary.








Some really cute pumpkin ornaments which I'm actually going to hang from our chandeliers! ( I live in a 115+ year old house in the South. We have old crystal chandeliers.)








This neat wall decoration which will look great through our windows.








Glow in the dark skeleton hands for the yard. Sprout is definitely going to help me put these out.








Sprout opening her present. Don't mind the dazed look. She had just woken up from a nap.








It's so cute. She has already carried it around and offered it some play lemonade.








The wreath looks amazing on our iron gate!
Thank you so much Batty Patty!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sprout is adorable! That wreath rocks.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

farblefumble said:


> Part Deux
> View attachment 739137
> 
> This insanely cool gargoyle from Eastern State Penitentiary.
> ...


Amazing reap! Love to know where that wreath was from- it’s gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Amazing reap! Love to know where that wreath was from- it’s gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think she made it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Part Deux
> View attachment 739137
> 
> This insanely cool gargoyle from Eastern State Penitentiary.
> ...





farblefumble said:


> I was reaped by Batty Patty! So many great things!
> 
> View attachment 739127
> 
> ...


Great reap!!! Your pumpkin ornaments look like some I have that I love! I really love the book box, awesome wreath and the present for your adorable Sprout is so cute!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

deadhouseplant said:


> Okay... so I got home and opened my boxes... and I almost don't want to post this because I got way too much good stuff! I am not worthy of all of this! This is seriously more than I would even hope to get on Christmas. Spirits Vineyard I don't know how I can properly thank you for this!
> 
> First a cat picture
> View attachment 739039
> ...


Yay! Everything survived! Although honestly I wasn’t really worried about “breakage” there since everything is plastic  I’m so glad I was able to get you that mermaid, so thank you for not thinking I was some kind of nut job when I reached out to you. When I realized how much it was going to cost to ship and I pulled it out, it just didn’t sit well with me, even after going onto Amazon and ordering a few things to compensate. I bought the mermaid last year on a whim just because of the cool factor (there was a whole thread about it last year from Oriental Trading and I was easily convinced that I needed her in my life), but I honestly was never going to use her. And now I am on a mission to downsize my rather hoard-ishly large collection, so I wanted her to go to a good home and I jumped on the opportunity when you said you were going to be doing a pirate theme. It was a win win. The blue wig on her looks great!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

deadhouseplant said:


> Okay... so I got home and opened my boxes... and I almost don't want to post this because I got way too much good stuff! I am not worthy of all of this! This is seriously more than I would even hope to get on Christmas. Spirits Vineyard I don't know how I can properly thank you for this!
> 
> First a cat picture
> View attachment 739039
> ...


btw, the rings at the top of the costume award trophy’s are for pictures! It took me a hot minute to figure it out myself


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> btw, the rings at the top of the costume award trophy’s are for pictures! It took me a hot minute to figure it out myself


Oh that's even better, they are so cute!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

farblefumble said:


> Part Deux
> View attachment 739137
> 
> This insanely cool gargoyle from Eastern State Penitentiary.
> ...


I'm so happy it finally arrived and that you like your reap! I had fun gathering and putting it together. Little sprout is adorable!!! I'm so glad she likes the kitty. The wreath looks awesome on your gate! 
I got some of the little pumpkins for me, too, and also plan to hang them from my chandelier.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m loving all of the the fantastic reaps. Skellies of all sorts, wreaths, Halloween books, pirate flag, corpsed pumpkin, candy, lights, party supplies, monster prints, handcrafted art and decorations, oh my evilness! There is too much good stuff to mention! Great job reapers!

Sprout is sooo cute by the way. And the black cat is super cool!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, greatness continues! We even have one for the end of this week, too!

I love that wreath. It is absolutely gorgeous and perfect on that iron gate!

also love the pumpkin ornaments. Sprout is adorable. My great grand is my little Haunter. We took her to two Halloween stores Saturday and she was so excited!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Here are the ornaments hanging from the chandelier.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, just checked my tracking # on my Victim's package & USPS states:
_In DISTRIBUTION CENTER on September 30, 2020 at 6:15 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination._

So hopefully someone is getting reaped today!!

I've got some backreading to do but that's for later tonite, I'm now off to start cleaning so I can start decorating inside!


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

HOLY SMOKES!! Talk about falling WAY behind on this thread. It was like as soon as I sent my reaping out it was time to get down to wedding stuff. Which is only 3 DAYS AWAY! 
Everyone has gotten such cool reaps! I feel very thankful to have been a part of it this time around. Hoping to join another in the future. With not having to worry about a wedding simultaneously, I suspect next time to be a lot more fun for me. Less stress and not so much feeling like I need to rush! Ha.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Summer said:


> HOLY SMOKES!! Talk about falling WAY behind on this thread. It was like as soon as I sent my reaping out it was time to get down to wedding stuff. Which is only 3 DAYS AWAY!
> Everyone has gotten such cool reaps! I feel very thankful to have been a part of it this time around. Hoping to join another in the future. With not having to worry about a wedding simultaneously, I suspect next time to be a lot more fun for me. Less stress and not so much feeling like I need to rush! Ha.


Congrats and good luck! You need to post a few wedding pictures after you get married!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I LOVE that iron gate! The wreath looks great on it.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I LOVE that iron gate! The wreath looks great on it.


Thanks. It was actually added to the house in the 40s during the Greek Revival hoopla. Batty Patty wants to see a picture of our house. It actually looks the best with Christmas on it, but I'll take a picture this weekend while the weather is still nice. We have the original floors still and original windows...all 85 of them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Summer said:


> HOLY SMOKES!! Talk about falling WAY behind on this thread. It was like as soon as I sent my reaping out it was time to get down to wedding stuff. Which is only 3 DAYS AWAY!
> Everyone has gotten such cool reaps! I feel very thankful to have been a part of it this time around. Hoping to join another in the future. With not having to worry about a wedding simultaneously, I suspect next time to be a lot more fun for me. Less stress and not so much feeling like I need to rush! Ha.


3 days!! Yay! I hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congratulations! Yes, we want to see wedding pictures! The Merry Reaper will be coming soon, that is a mix of Christmas and Halloween. And then you will get fun stuff for your newlywed life!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I got REAPED and it is INSANE how amazing it is! I am stuck at work trying to hit a deadline, so I'm afraid I can't take the time to properly share with you all what I got until later, but I wanted to make sure I took a few seconds to give a huge thank you and shout out to @RCIAG for an incredibly thoughtful, generous, AWESOME reap!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Summer said:


> HOLY SMOKES!! Talk about falling WAY behind on this thread. It was like as soon as I sent my reaping out it was time to get down to wedding stuff. Which is only 3 DAYS AWAY!
> Everyone has gotten such cool reaps! I feel very thankful to have been a part of it this time around. Hoping to join another in the future. With not having to worry about a wedding simultaneously, I suspect next time to be a lot more fun for me. Less stress and not so much feeling like I need to rush! Ha.


Congratulations and Best Wishes!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, we still have several Reap to enjoy the photos. So looking forward to more. This has been so much fun. I am sorry that I didn’t get comments on a lot of the early arrivals. I teach at a juvenile justice center Boot Camp and the first few weeks have been so busy and I have gone to bed very, very early every night. Our five month long Spring Break aka COVID shutdown was hard to come back and get back up to speed. I was fortunate and got to work from home that entire time since our guys are all online all the time. But, all that time working from the comfort of home in my PJs took a toll on this old lady. Lol

I did read and enjoy all the fun you all were having!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

farblefumble said:


> Here are the ornaments hanging from the chandelier.
> View attachment 739179


I LOVE IT!!!! What an awesome chandelier!


farblefumble said:


> Here are the ornaments hanging from the chandelier.
> View attachment 739179


The Jack O'lanterns look so awesome!!! I love your chandelier! It like they are just hovering below it! Here is a pic of mine. You inspired me to dust the chandelier and hang them today.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Batty Patty said:


> View attachment 739322
> View attachment 739322


Love it! I love that black stuff too. Really makes the orange pop.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

My victims packages are on the way! Hopefully they are waiting in anticipation!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Batty Patty said:


> View attachment 739322


💘


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Both chandeliers are beautiful!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow I got behind again but the great reaps just keep coming. 
Spirits I know what you mean with the frenzy to get the full sized mermaid skelly. I got mine too and used it last year. I definitely need to downsize as I seem a need to add each year. So glad it could find a new home with Deadhouseplant.
Summer catching up on this I realize your wedding is today. Congratulations and cant wait for you to post some pics.
Farblefumble I love that you live in a spooky old house in the south. Haunted? If so, hopefully only happy ghosts that wouldn't scare your sprout. I love that wreath Batty Patty, it is gorgeous. 
A few more reaps still to come! 💀


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, how many do we have left to be reaped??? I think we still have some, don't we? I want to make sure I'm still watching so I don't miss any awesome reaps!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, how many do we have left to be reaped??? I think we still have some, don't we? I want to make sure I'm still watching so I don't miss any awesome reaps!!


Few left..


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

bethene said:


> congratulations! Yes, we want to see wedding pictures! The Merry Reaper will be coming soon, that is a mix of Christmas and Halloween. And then you will get fun stuff for your newlywed life!












we got a small sneak peek back already from our photographer! 😍


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Summer said:


> View attachment 739572
> 
> 
> we got a small sneak peek back already from our photographer! 😍


How cool is that?!?! You both look amazing!!!! What an awesome dress!! This picture makes me want to see the rest of the pics!!! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Summer said:


> View attachment 739572
> 
> 
> we got a small sneak peek back already from our photographer! 😍


Congrats!!! I LOVE everything about this picture-your dress, your hair, and the awesome red smoke! We will definitely need to see more!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, how many do we have left to be reaped??? I think we still have some, don't we? I want to make sure I'm still watching so I don't miss any awesome reaps!!


I am waiting. Maybe today? We'll see.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Summer said:


> View attachment 739572
> 
> 
> we got a small sneak peek back already from our photographer! 😍


Congratulations! What an amazing photo. Everything about it is perfect, especially the two of you. Wishing you a long and happy life together!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, how many do we have left to be reaped??? I think we still have some, don't we? I want to make sure I'm still watching so I don't miss any awesome reaps!!


I'm on a business trip and was originally scheduled to return on the tenth. However, I will be late returning home. Sorry guys!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer the photo is amazing! Cant wait to see more. 
Batty Patty excited that you will be reaped soon, we will be here to see the photos.
X-Pired how scary! Stay safe and we will enjoy your reap when you get home


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Such a cool picture!!! Your dress is stunning!!!! Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful bride and photos! Congratulations and pease show is more photos!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Summer said:


> View attachment 739572
> 
> 
> we got a small sneak peek back already from our photographer! 😍


Stunning picture! Congratulations!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Batty Patty sorry your package is still not there yet. Called to check and they say still in transit but are going to look into it. I took pics of what I sent but don't want to ruin the surprise before it gets to you. I have a claims number and will call them back Friday for an update. Sorry the stupid postal service is ruining this experience.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope the remaining reaps show up, soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How many are still waiting?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

there is a couple


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Update :USPS expected arrival by 5 pm Latest status Out for Delivery 10/10/2020 7:10am.

Today's the day. 20 days later..


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Godcrusher said:


> Update :USPS expected arrival by 5 pm Latest status Out for Delivery 10/10/2020 7:10am.
> 
> Today's the day. 20 days later..


Got it!!! It's my reaping day!!! 😁😝😍 Nice to come home to after a long, crazy, work day. I will post pics shortly. Thank you Godcrusher!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

So here's my reap! Thanks to Godcrusher. The box it arrived in even had drawings on it.







A box full of goodies. My daughter is getting married on Halloween with a till death do us part / day of the dead theme. So I'm really into that stuff this year.

The booty includes: these adorable jar candles, very nice painted skulls. - I love them, did you make these? Several pieces of wall art/banners, glowing candles, skull/chain/skeleton chandelier, - I just have to figure out the perfect spot to hang it, - super cute drawstring bag, garlands, signs, skull boxes, serving tray, and a sippy/ coffee cup modeled by my dog Nick who does not seem as excited as I was. 

I hate that some of these photos are sideways but I can't put time into figuring out why right now and wanted to post tonight. I will have fun decorating maybe later this week or next weekend. Thanks again, Godcrusher! It was fun going through everything! I'm sure all of this will be put to good use on the big night! 

















art/banners,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batty Patty said:


> So here's my reap! Thanks to Godcrusher. The box it arrived in even had drawings on it.
> View attachment 740224
> A box full of goodies. My daughter is getting married on Halloween with a till death do us part / day of the dead theme. So I'm really into that stuff this year.
> 
> ...


You got a ton of awesome Dia De Los Muertos items! Love those light up sugar skulls and the jack o lantern Mason jars!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Batty Patty said:


> So here's my reap! Thanks to Godcrusher. The box it arrived in even had drawings on it.
> View attachment 740224
> A box full of goodies. My daughter is getting married on Halloween with a till death do us part / day of the dead theme. So I'm really into that stuff this year.
> 
> ...


Awesome reap


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! Awesome Reap! I love it all! Beautiful sugar skills. Please share so e wedddi g photos with us, too!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap! What a fun wedding theme


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Glad you like everything. Sorry it took so long to get to you.

The skulls I did paint and the chandelier I made. The candle just slides out so you can turn it off and on and change batteries.



Batty Patty said:


> So here's my reap! Thanks to Godcrusher. The box it arrived in even had drawings on it.
> View attachment 740224
> A box full of goodies. My daughter is getting married on Halloween with a till death do us part / day of the dead theme. So I'm really into that stuff this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I am so overdue for sharing my amazing reap from R.C.i.A.G! In my defense, I have a very cute reason as to why I've been so busy lately. I am using my quarantine time to volunteer for our local wildlife rescue and the day I was reaped I was also brought a mama bunny with 4 newborn babies...and this is on top of the 15 orphan squirrels I'm currently raising. While everything in my reaper box was absolutely brilliant, I have to say the shredded crinkle paper you packed it all in was an absolute hit with all the animals I currently have. Everyone got a turn playing in it, from the three ferrets, the baby squirrels, and finally, I used it as the perfect material for mama bunny and her new babies to nest in! 
Okay, onto my incredibly generous and absolutely perfect reap. Thank you SO much for all the amazing bat-related items. I am batty for bats and this was 100% the most amazing and thoughtful reap!
First off, the box!








Packed with so much fun!








Starting with this fabulous card which I LOVE:








I have it hanging up in my kitchen from the knobs on my cabinets so I can look at it every day.
Next was my reaper letter. I read it while Gus-Gus inspected the contents of my reap box.








Then this sparkly fun bat which is now on my front door.








Underneath my bat were so many fun orange wrapped packages!








I love this jar of cicada shells!!! It's in my apothecary cabinet now.








And these bats from Beanie Baby are my absolute favorite! I have put rare earth magnets into the feet of them (and the others I have) and put them up in my basement where they hang from the ducts for my heater. I call it the bat cave. 








This amazing painting I have on my wall now:








There's so much more but I can only do 10 photos at a time, so part 2 coming!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Part two of the amazing reap from R.C.i.A.G!

These potholders which the ferrets immediately stole, but which I got back and which perfectly match my towels!








Sparkly bats which I immediately clipped to my Halloween tree:








All in all, look at this amazing haul!








I put one of the glow in the dark bat stickers onto the back fo my car. The big bat stickers are going onto my windows this week and the bat books have been put in my guest room for my niece to look through when she comes to visit. The Halloween notebook has already been put to good use and has all my notes from how I'm decorating my back yard in there and the mug has had lots of use lately with hot cocoa as it's been chilly here! The Old Bay was used the other night on some blue crab we got from a friend (oh my holy cow it was amazing!) and the bat stamps are hanging on my wall in the bat cave.
The final piece, the incredible bat candle holder is just amazing and I love it so much!








And of course, the crinkle paper was a HUGE hit.



















http://imgur.com/a/GbY2Lvv


Thank you thank you thank you so much R.C.i.A.G!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Part two of the amazing reap from R.C.i.A.G!
> 
> These potholders which the ferrets immediately stole, but which I got back and which perfectly match my towels!
> View attachment 740713
> ...


I love that bat candle holder and your ferrets are adorable!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Helping rescue wild animals?? You sir are awesome!!! Love your ferrets too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Part two of the amazing reap from R.C.i.A.G!
> 
> These potholders which the ferrets immediately stole, but which I got back and which perfectly match my towels!
> View attachment 740713
> ...


Love all the bat stuff! Great reap! The bat candle holder is awesome and I love the mug, two bat stickers with decorated wings (I think they are stickers), the beanie baby bats...and...omg...adorable ferrets and a widdle squirrel playing in the crinkle paper!!! Squeeeeee!!! I'm going to burst with cuteness overload! Even the packing crinkle paper was a great gift!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that bat candle holder! The bats for your bat cave are adorable! Loving the locust shells. I need to add those to my jars!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Part two of the amazing reap from R.C.i.A.G!
> 
> These potholders which the ferrets immediately stole, but which I got back and which perfectly match my towels!
> View attachment 740713
> ...


Awesome reap and what a cool Halloween tree, AND love your little guys!!! Adorable!!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I just have to shout out my Reaper, who revealed themselves to me by mail: SKULLIE! Thank you again for an amazing reap experience - opening the package, and getting lost in all the details was such a memorable experience. My hocus pocus book is on display along with your amazing Halloween card! Opening that picture of Winifred and seeing her resting B face literally had me cackling  A very merry Halloween to you and to the rest of the reapers and reap-ees


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG BEBE SQUIRRELS!!!! 

Sounds like you've been busy! Glad you & the critters liked everything.

I'm glad the packing stuff was put to good use. I got something packed in it & I saved it knowing SR was coming up. I'm also sure it's got more than a few cats hairs too since my Augie is a Helpy Cat who made sure the box & packing stuff was all in order.

I was glad that bat candle holder made it intact. I was worried about it. As soon as I saw it Walmart I KNEW I had to get it for you.

And yes, those are glow in the dark stickers that I got on Amazon.








Amazon.com: Halloween Bat Wall Sticker 3 Pack Cute Scary Luminous Bats Glow in The Dark Ceiling Decorations : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Halloween Bat Wall Sticker 3 Pack Cute Scary Luminous Bats Glow in The Dark Ceiling Decorations: Wall Stickers & Murals - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





I also fully admit that HATE those stupid cicada shells. They were every-freaking-where this summer & they give me the creeps. I won't even touch them, I got out my husband's super long tweezers he used to use to feed his reptiles & lizards to pick them up & put them in that Oui yogurt jar.

Now they're mostly gone, as are their shell but if anyone wants any next year let me know because those are our yearly cicadas. This is their noise & if there's enough of them they are deafening.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> OMG BEBE SQUIRRELS!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you've been busy! Glad you & the critters liked everything.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I remember the cicadas when I lived in Texas. Cats loved to catch them and play with them on the porch, which was a horrendous racket! My kids thought throwing the dried up "shells" at me was fun, too, just to see me scream.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

X-pired hope all is well!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes....getting concerned about 
X-pired. He was in quarantine. Away from home. But haven't heard anything in a bit. I hope all is well my friend! His gifts are in the care of a neighbor.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

that is such a great neighbor-hope all is okay. This is such a scary year


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoping you are okay!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope all is well, X-pired!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Heard from X-pired. His quarantine is over as of last Saturday. But sadly his daughter in law passed away at only 42 years old. . So he is going to stay with his son and grandsons. He is sorry he won't get to open his gifts


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> Heard from X-pired. His quarantine is over as of last Saturday. But sadly his daughter in law passed away at only 42 years old. . So he is going to stay with his son and grandsons. He is sorry he won't get to open his gifts


Oh no 😥 That is terrible. My condolences to him and his family.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for his family.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That's terrible news for him - condolences to the family from me and my husband.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Heard from X-pired. His quarantine is over as of last Saturday. But sadly his daughter in law passed away at only 42 years old. . So he is going to stay with his son and grandsons. He is sorry he won't get to open his gifts


Oh no! I am heartbroken for X-pired and the family...my thoughts are with them...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

This is such sad news. I'm so sorry X-pired. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss X-pired. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your condolences. Like so many this year, our family is reeling from what was unimaginable only a relatively short period of time ago. I appreciate all of your prayers, kind words and support. My fourteen year old grandson was so close to his mom. He will be staying with me for a few weeks and then hopefully can start rebuilding life into a new normal.


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Go take a look at HalloKeen Wedding thread!! We got all of our photos back. I only shared a few just to give you guys the vibe of the wedding!! Hope everyone had a happy Halloween this year!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

X-pired my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you to everyone for your condolences. Like so many this year, our family is reeling from what was unimaginable only a relatively short period of time ago. I appreciate all of your prayers, kind words and support. My fourteen year old grandson was so close to his mom. He will be staying with me for a few weeks and then hopefully can start rebuilding life into a new normal.


Sending you & your family our condolences, thoughts, & prayers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

